# ROFR Thread July to Sept 2019 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*

*Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads: 

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
*April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty tool in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask? Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone. 

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week *

Quote Reply


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*

BBH---$115-$12770-100-AKV-Aug-0/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/20, passed 7/8

chehan---$113-$12713-100-AKV-Oct-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 6/24, passed 7/9

BWoody---$111-$14903-125-AKV-Feb-0/18, 69/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 6/24, passed 7/9

Shawn Miller---$108-$31904-270-AKV-Oct- 0/18, 281/19, 270/20- sent 6/28, passed 7/12

Pooh12863---$125-$16428-120-AKV-Jun-0/18, 240/19, 120/20, 120/21-International seller- sent 7/2, passed 7/12

tarajean1962---$108-$25054-210-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 219/19, 210/20- sent 6/28

Dandreta---$100-$17477-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 160/20- sent 6/20, passed 7/20

Anuhea35---$107-$17861-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 235/19, 160/20- sent 7/10, passed 7/24

Tony McQ---$93.75-$15700-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/11, passed 7/29

Randywatson79---$108.50-$18163.60-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/15, passed 7/31

T-i-double-guh-er---$129-$6974-50-AKV-Apr-0/18, 4/19, 50/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 7/17, passed 8/2

rmbalisa---$108-$23760-220-AKL-Dec-0/18, 186/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 7/16, passed 8/2

striker1064---$127-$8075-60-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 18/20, 60/21- sent 7/15, passed 8/2

GregBuch---$112-$29516-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 240/18, 480/19, 240/20- sent 7/19, passed 8/2

Pongo&Perdita9190---$105-$17345-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 7/19, 160/20- sent 7/18, passed 8/2

Pspotteck---$113-$25817-210-AKV-Dec-0/18, 238/19, 210/20- sent 7/24, passed 8/9

rizzoch1---$112-$26515-230-AKV-Apr-0/18, 230/19, 230/20, 230/21-seller pays MF '19'- sent 7/15, passed 8/9

Dtw002---$100-$16828-160-AKV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 0/21-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 7/25, passed 8/13

Brett Wyman---$113-$18650-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 2/19, 160/20- sent 7/25, passed 8/13

BA_travels---$105-$19357-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 26/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/30, passed 8/16

Shsmith341---$112-$14555-125-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 125/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/30, passed 8/16

rongarbutt---$105-$18730-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 174/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/29, passed 8/18

Cali2nooga---$100-$24156-234-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 234/20-international seller- sent 7/31, passed 8/20

Daisy1940---$112-$24533-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 8/1, passed 8/20

Lclark5678---$115-$20313-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 7/24, passed 8/23

Aftereden---$105-$18730-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 318/19, 160/20- sent 8/5, passed 8/28

*********---$112-$19768-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 231/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/19, passed 9/6

Tombstones Quake---$115-$20175-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20-International Seller- sent 8/21, passed 9/6

Anuhea35---$104-$21468-180-AKV-Dec-0/18, 360/19, 180/20- sent 8/19, passed 9/10

DisneyKid11---$110-$30386-250-AKV-Dec-0/18, 418/19, 250/20- sent 8/21, passed 9/11

Spridell---$110-$24950-220-AKV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 8/26, passed 9/10

wehrengrizz---$108-$26595-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 55/18, 240/19, 240/20-International seller, seller pays MF '19- sent 8/26, passed 9/11

pacmanmp---$117-$13375-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 8/28, passed 9/19

JungleCrews---$110-$25796-228-AKV-Oct-0/18, 456/19, 228/20, 228/21-international seller; seller pays MF ‘19- sent 9/11, passed 9/24

tnicks---$103-$18410-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 9/11, passed 9/25

disney_kings---$106-$11500-100-AKV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 9/11, passed 9/25

Ruttangel---$105-$17587-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 290/20, 160/21- sent 9/9, passed 10/1

ChandraM---$120-$17955-145-AKV-Feb-0/18, 41/19, 270/20, 145/21- sent 9/16, passed 10/1

*AUL:*

traveled---$95-$17507-160-AUL-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 204/19, 160/20- sent 7/5, passed 7/19

dkostel---$92-$16073-160-AUL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 305/20, 160/21- sent 7/8, passed 7/26

marygrcevic---$108-$24634-220-AUL-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-Subsidized dues- sent 8/7, passed 8/27

emchen---$110-$26474-217-AUL-Apr-0/18, 123/19, 217/20-Subsidized- sent 8/22, passed 9/6

*BCV:*

grubens---$140-$59751-400-BCV-Dec-0/17, 246/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 6/13, passed 7/2

bookluvrgirl---$135-$20950-150-BCV-Jun-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/27, passed 7/9

kellita119---$148-$22835-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/16, passed 8/2

osera1---$144-$38560-250-BCV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 500/20, 250/21- sent 9/5, passed 9/18

LesleyW8---$140-$21000-150-BCV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 10/20, 150/21- sent 9/4, passed 9/23

*BLT:*


SomeImaginationHuh---$146-$15495-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 196/19, 100/20, 100/21-Split ‘19 MF 50/50- sent 6/10, passed 7/3

kellita119---$146-$24397-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 28/19, 160/20- sent 7/1, passed 7/12

TJ Bryant---$148-$15310-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 7/18, passed 8/2

Jecca---$152-$25940-160-BLT-Aug-0/18, 139/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/18, passed 8/2

Iceman 13---$148-$15383-100-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 98/20, 100/21- sent 7/25, passed 8/13

SherylLC---$135-$22491-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 320/20- sent 8/5, passed 8/23

Pluto 32---$145-$30528-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 112/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/8, passed 8/27

phatscott25---$156-$25620-160-BLT-Jun-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays MF 2019- sent 8/8, passed 8/27

loutoo---$155-$16035-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 8/12, passed 8/30

CTtoDisney---$143-$28,600-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 8/7, passed 9/6

Newbie500---$142-37910-250-BLT-Dec-47/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 8/6, passed 8/23

vikequeen---$147-$26350-175-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 9/2, passed 9/16

Disneycouple99---$159-$8525-50-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 0/20-seller pays '20 MF; 2 addendums needed to get correct contract number- sent 7/15, passed 9/20

csherman.sa---$132-$21804-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 10/19, 3/20, 160/21- sent 9/5, passed 9/24

AdventureMom+1---$139-$4239-25-BLT-Dec-0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 9/6, passed 9/24

AdventureMom+1---$139-$7899-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 52/19, 50/20- sent 9/6, passed 9/24

Wideboty2000---$135-$13500-100-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 99/21-International seller/ seller pays all CC- sent 9/11, passed 9/25

csherman.sa---$130-$21591-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 9/12, passed 9/26

cabloom---$140-$37713-250-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 250/20-Seller pays closing- sent 9/13, passed 10/2


*BWV:*

BP Roo---$151-$8578-50-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 6/18, passed 7/3

Harryo---$120-$31300-240-BWV-Oct-157/18, 240/19, 240/20- sent 6/20, passed 7/8

boxer11---$155-$6490-39-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 39/20, 39/21- sent 7/9, passed 7/24

striker1064---$160-$5419-30-BWV-Feb-2/18, 27/19, 30/20, 30/21- sent 7/11, passed 7/24

Txshadow---$118-$25625-210-BWV-Apr-0/18, 348/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 7/10, passed 7/25

cosmicdare---$116-$19140-150-BWV-Dec-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 7/11, passed 7/16

paule350---$119-$19452-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/19, passed 8/2

CeiliDancer---$140-$14580-100-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/8, passed 8/27

redc---$130-$29363-220-BWV-Aug-220/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 8/8, passed 8/27

SD13---$123-$25199-200-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 8/12, passed 8/30

DVC Fanatic---$125-$7259-50-BWV-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 8/14, passed 9/4

weaverRN10---$118-$24015-200-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 8/20, passed 9/6

rundisney79---$130-$26744-200-BWV-Aug-0/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21-Seller Pays '19 MF- sent 8/26, passed 9/11

jamie3631---$150-$8325-50-BWV-Jun-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 8/28, passed 9/12

Swirlthecitrus---$125-$19515-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 30/19, 150/20- sent 8/27, passed 9/24

jamie3631---$130.77-$9582-65-BWV-Oct-0/18, 62/19, 59/20, 65/21- sent 9/16 passed 10/2

superdiz---$120-$18748-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 146/20, 150/21- sent 9/13, passed 10/3

*HH:*

Jtonyharris---$75-$6299-75-HH-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 75/21- sent 8/12, passed 8/30

Kimber---$77-$4871-50-HH-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 8/29, passed 9/10

*OKW:*

princessmocha---$100-$23853-220-OKW-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 182/19, 198/20- sent 6/22, passed 7/9

Disney_Bliss---$99-$29375-270-OKW-Apr-270/18, 270/19, 270/20, 270/21- sent 7/24, passed 8/13

ChimneyJim---$95-$20615-210-OKW-Apr-0/18, 2/19, 210/20- sent 8/17, passed 9/4


*OKW EXTENDED:




PVB:*

JMBM---$147-$31487-200-PVB-Oct-28/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 6/12, passed 7/2

espov---$152-$7957-50-PVB-Jun-0/18, 123/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pay MF19- sent 6/11, passed 7/2

hichicha---$141.25-$24432-160-PVB-Jun-0/18, 289/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/3

badeacon---$130-$26744-200-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 7/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/8

DBFire---$148-$31747-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 364/19, 200/20- sent 6/13, passed 7/9

NateUT---$153-$15835-100-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 7/9, passed 7/19

Katie2---$135-$14174-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 7/1, passed 7/27

Tony McQ---$130-$13674-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21-Closing 01/05/20- sent 7/11, passed 7/26

Doberge---$145-$15679-100-PVB-Mar-0/18, 71/19, 100/20, 100/21-Seller pays closing- sent 7/8, passed 8/5

jjk0125---$145-$26107-175-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 130/20, 175/21- sent 8/7, passed 8/27

Doublea---$145-$22916-150-PVB-Mar-0/18, 96/19, 173/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF '19'- sent 8/14, passed 9/3

BuzzyBelle---$137-$28105-200-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 266/20, 200/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/6

Derian---$141-$28935-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 234/19, 200/20-Seller paying '19 MF- sent 8/26, passed 9/10

TonyaG83---$142-$15526-100-PVB-Oct-75/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/11

Yinn---$128-$26500-206-PVB-June-0/18, 21/19, 206/20, 206/21-Guaranteed Week 52- sent 9/6, passed 9/25

CydniErin88---$143.3-$21769-150-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 130/20- sent 9/6, passed 9/25

*SSR:*

Richard H---$92-$20246-200-SSR-Oct-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 6/17, passed 7/5

Joeguy---$100-$5939-50-SSR-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/8

kwkiwi---$120-$6835-50-SSR-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 5/6, passed 6/5

samcdonald2019---$120-$3207-25-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 0/20-Closing costs split- sent 6/27, passed 7/13

Tarheel---$102-$12000-100-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays 1/2,19- sent 7/10, passed 7/25

BadgerFines---$96-$20725-200-SSR-Jun-0/18, 212/19, 200/20, 200/21-Seller pays MF '19- sent 7/12, passed 7/29

TheresaNY---$105-$18475-160-SSR-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/18, passed 8/2

Sneaky3---$104-$14888-130-SSR-Dec-0/18, 130/19, 130/20- sent 7/15, passed 7/31

GOALKIEPPER---$109-$14798-120-SSR-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 7/16, passed 8/2

kerepka625---$112-$20670-160-SSR-Dec-42/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 7/17, passed 8/2

TXTink75---$107-$23310-200-SSR-Sep-0/18, 306/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 7/26, passed 8/13

alextina---$108-$21223-170-SSR-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 7/29, passed 8/16

mrsap---$100-$25232-230-SSR-Apr-222/18, 230/19, 230/20- sent 8/2, passed 8/21

mlrl2288---$101-$22095-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/6, passed 8/23

emchen---$95-$20805-200-SSR-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20-International Seller- sent 8/9, passed 8/27

armsk---$103-$8071-70-SSR-Aug-0/18, 36/19, 70/20, 70/21- sent 8/9, passed 8/27

Jojejoja---$95-$18620-190-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 190/20, 190/21- sent 8/8, passed 8/27

anabelle---$109-$27935-250-SSR-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 8/8, passed 8/27

Kellygirl77---$94-$19423-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 6/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/8, passed 8/27

agirlcallededdy---$103-$24176-220-SSR-Feb-0/18, 4/19, 440/20, 220/21-50/50 MF '19- sent 8/13, passed 8/30

BigonDis---$98-$26385-250-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 250/21- sent 8/13, passed 8/30

MrGreek---$108-$22284-200-SSR-Feb-94/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/12, passed 8/30

jsphlavigne---$98-$22109-200-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 202/19, 200/20- sent 8/12, passed 8/30

Kannons610---$89-$18385-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 200/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 8/12, passed 8/30

DM3MD---$103-$11435-100-SSR-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 294/19, 6/20- sent 8/13, passed 8/30

Cindyandjp---$105-$12759-110-SSR-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 8/14, passed 9/4

kelleia1a---$95-$26572-250-SSR-Jun-0/18, 250/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/6

robertk94---$102-$16260-150-SSR-Jun-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21-Seller Pays Closing- sent 8/21, passed 9/6

igrsod---$118-$5741-42-SSR-Aug-0/18, 42/19, 42/20, 42/21- sent 8/20, passed 9/6

Kannons610---$94-$20558-200-SSR-Apr-0/18, 156/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/9

HickoryDickory---$106-$11726-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/23, passed 9/10

dropd---$98-$10454-100-SSR-Oct-0/18, 48/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/23, passed 9/10

Bruinsguy09---$92-$24821-270-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 164/20, 270/21- sent 8/28, passed 9/11

LaneOT---$100-$5618-50-SSR-Jun-0/18, 4/19, 15/20, 50/21- sent 8/28, passed 9/11

MizzouTigger---$100-$11435-100-SSR-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 8/28, passed 9/11

wdwnomad---$100-$14552-130-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 130/21- sent 8/29, passed 9/17

drb116---$97-$19960-200-SSR-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 9/11, passed 10/1


*VGC:*

BP Roo---$215-$12300-50-VGC-Jun-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 7/1, passed 7/26

nikerbokers---$192-$24962-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 211/19, 125/20-Seller pay 75% MF'19- sent 7/8, passed 7/26

emchen---$184.3-$30888-160-VGC-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 160/20- sent 7/30, passed 8/16

*VGF:*


jakenjess---$169-$18279-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/25, passed 7/9

dvcdis1864---$160-$21065-125-VGF-Jun-0/18, 122/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 6/11, passed 6/25

katie2---$160-$13250-80-VGF-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 80/21- sent 7/23, passed 8/13

Cousin Orville---$172-$54265-300-VGF-Aug-259/19, 300/20, 300/21 - sent 8/9, passed 8/27

bluebunny72---$191-$14850-75-VGF-Oct-0/18, 11/19, 75/20- sent 8/12, passed 9/3

Pescatch---$175-$23437-125-VGF-Aug-0/18, 120/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 8/9, passed 9/10

SherylLC---$162-$10369-60-VGF-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 115/20, 60/21- sent 9/3, passed 9/9

Networth---$168-$68465-400-VGF-Dec-800/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 9/6, passed 9/23


*WL/ BRV:*

N8TR8---$97-$16271-150-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 148/19, 150/20- sent 6/20, passed 7/8

Fyn---$95-$15903-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 6/24, passed 7/8

ProfessorBC---$95-$29250-300-BRV@WL-Dec-19/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/2, passed 7/17

dogsmom---$120-$13298-100-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 23/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 7/15, passed 7/31

SwirlTheCitrus---$105-$16285-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 8/1, passed 8/27

DannyV---$98-$16288-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 150/21- sent 8/22, passed 9/10

N8TR8---$93-$17579-168-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 168/19, 168/20- sent 8/22, passed 9/10

BrerRabbit1119---$125-$6695-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 6/20-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 9/3, passed 9/18

Lorana---$93-$17633-168-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 167/19, 168/20, 168/21- sent 9/12, passed 9/25



*WL/ CCV:*

NeoChaos---$145-$18685-125-CCV@WL-Mar-0/18, 145/19, 125/20, 125/21-seller pays MF 19- sent 7/8, passed 7/19

tntbrd---$142-$30517-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 177/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 7/22, passed 8/9

badeacon---$150-$10985-70-CCV@WL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 70/20, 70/21- sent 8/23, passed 9/10

Rhettsmom---$160-$16000-100-CCV-Dec-0/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21-seller pays all MF and CC- sent 9/16, passed 10/1

*VB:*

Shannie102---$79-$4365-50-VB-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 50/20- sent 7/3, passed 7/19

*pixie*---$59-$18795-270-VB-Jun-0/18, 226/19, 270/20, 270/21- sent 8/7, passed 8/28

*WAITING 


AKV:*


NTR79---$108-$23796-200-AKV-Dec-0/18, 191/19, 200/20- sent 9/19




*AUL:



BCV:



BLT:*


AVeliz---$152-$11895-75-BLT-Mar-0/18, 75/19, 75/20, 75/21-Seller pays MF '19- sent 9/16

Tinkerkeeks---$144-$23700-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 9/25


*BWV:*


hayesdvc---$117-$18299-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 9/20


*HH:



OKW:*

Disney_Bliss---$99-$29375-270-OKW-Apr-270/18, 270/19, 270/20, 270/21- sent 7/24

NTR79---$98-$23329-230-OKW-Sept-0/18, 303/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 9/4


*OKW EXTENDED:*

Dawn T---$105-$24825-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 9/24

rundisney79---$108-$34280-310-OKW(E)-Oct-0/18, 539/19, 310/20, 310/21-Seller Pays '19 MF/ Int'l Seller- sent 9/27

*PVB:



SSR:*



Namruins---$95-$15755-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 6/27

cfox612---$120-$7655-60-SSR-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 60/20- sent 7/15

CMDisney---$91-$39745-400-SSR-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 8/28

jtonyharris---$100-$12566-120-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 120/21- sent 9/19

breesus---$85-$13600-160-SSR-Sept-19/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/20


*VGC:


VGF:*

SherylLC---$155-$16280-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 146/19, 100/20- sent 9/20

*WL/ BRV:*

cruisin5---$94-$20264-200-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 9/27

*WL/ CCV:*

tntbrd---$142-$30517-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 177/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 7/22



*VB:




TAKEN 



AKV:*

robertjoyce9---$105-$17577-150-AKV-Sep-33/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 6/17, taken 7/2

Goalkiepper---$105-$17775-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 6/14, taken 7/3

lclark5678---$100-$16545-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 7/2, taken 7/19

tntbrd---$109-$21939-195-AKV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 82/20, 195/21- sent 7/5, taken 7/22

Daisy1940---$105-$23161-200-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 7/8, taken 7/24

**********---$109-$18091-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 160/20- sent 7/21, taken 8/8

Tombstones Quake---$106-$17515-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 7/25, taken 8/16


*AUL:



BCV:*

Spark---$139-$27168-200-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21-sent 8/2, taken 8/19

*BLT:*


Legoland18---$138-$22080160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/27, taken 7/8

SherylLC---$132.53-$22810-166-BLT-Feb-0/18, 130/19, 166/20- sent 7/8, taken 7/24

Pluto 32---$130-$21472-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/24, taken 7/28

Derian---$143-$23505-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 7/25, taken 8/19

*BWV:*

Kevin4321---$115-$18310-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 44/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/24, taken 7/9

thelionqueen---$117-$21234-170-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 170/20- sent 8/1, taken 8/26


*HH:



OKW:*

hammer1995---$85-$12750-150-OKW-Aug-0/18-0/19-150/20- sent 7/26, taken 8/13

DisneyKid11---$82-$25629-300-OKW-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20- sent 7/29, taken 8/18

Anuhea35---$91-$25852-250-OKW-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 8/1, taken 8/19

T-i-double-guh-er---$87-$4090-40-OKW-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 40/20- sent 8/16, taken 9/4

KStash---$94-$17578-180-OKW-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 9/15, taken 9/27


*OKW EXTENDED:



PVB:




SSR:*


anabelle4---$100-$20605-200-SSR-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 6/20, taken 7/8

mrsap---$99-$22900-225-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 225/20- sent 6/16, taken 7/8

alextina---$94-$16708-160-SSR-Apr-0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/6, taken 7/19

KStash---$102-$16974-150-SSR-Jun-0/18, 10/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/27, taken 7/19

Theocdisney---$99-$15430-150-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 7/9, taken 7/23

mlrl2288---$95-$16300-160-SSR-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/18, taken 8/2

mrsap---$100-$23625-230-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20- sent 7/11, taken 7/30

anabelle---$99-$25135-250-SSR-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 207/20, 250/21- sent 7/15, taken 8/2

MrGreek---$99-$25470-250-SSR-Apr-0/18, 248/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 7/21, taken 8/9

Cindyandjp---$100-$10527-100-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 7/23, taken 8/9

robertk94---$96-$11640-115-SSR-Jun-0/19, 115/20, 115/21- sent 8/3, taken 8/19

HTXdvcDad---$102-$11795-110-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 7/31, taken 8/20


*VGC:*

MinnieInVA---$195-$20189-100-VGC-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 9/15, taken 9/30


*VGF:*

Cyberc1978---$150-$11944-75-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 7/10, taken 7/31

*WL/ BRV:



WL/ CCV:



VB:*


----------



## Iestyn5150

Wow, where did the last three months go?


----------



## Richard H.

Richard H---$92-$20246-200-SSR-Oct-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 6/17


----------



## Katie L

Richard H. said:


> Richard H---$92-$20246-200-SSR-Oct-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 6/17



Wow. Great contract. Hope the '18 points are banked...


----------



## Katie2

Katie2---$135–$14174-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 100/20-sent 7/1, passed 7/27


----------



## Namruins

Namruins---$95-$15755-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 6/27, taken 7/16


----------



## BcIcemen

Following


----------



## chehan

chehan---$113-$12713-100-AKV-Oct-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 6/24


----------



## marsh0013

chehan said:


> chehan---$113-$12713-100-AKV-Oct-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 6/24



This would have been my perfect contract! We went with a different use year with less banked points but same price. Good luck to you!


----------



## chehan

marsh0013 said:


> This would have been my perfect contract! We went with a different use year with less banked points but same price. Good luck to you!



Thank you!!! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## marsh0013

chehan said:


> Thank you!!! Good luck to you as well!



Thanks we already passed, just waiting for the points to show up in our account now!


----------



## ScubaCat

Katie2 said:


> Akat—-$145–$15,176-100-PVB-Aug-0/2018, 100/2019, 100/2020-sent 7/1


Could you click the link at the top in post #1 to reformat that so it can go on the list?


----------



## chehan

marsh0013 said:


> Thanks we already passed, just waiting for the points to show up in our account now!



Congratulations! Waiting for those points to show up can be way more maddening than waiting for ROFR! Hope you get your points and your next vacay booked quickly.


----------



## GizmoDogg

pangyal said:


> espov---$152-$7957-50-PVB-Jun-0/18, 123/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pay MF19- sent 6/11


Keeping my eye on this one. I'll be looking for around 50 PVB Jun in the near future, depending how big of a bonus I get this year.


----------



## grubens

I guess third time and significantly more money is the charm.

grubens---$140-$59751-400-BCV-Dec-0/17, 246/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 6/13, passed 7/2


----------



## bookluvrgirl

grubens said:


> I guess third time and significantly more money is the charm.
> 
> grubens---$140-$59751-400-BCV-Dec-0/17, 246/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 6/13, passed 7/2


 
Good for you!  I’m thinking mine is going to be taken, but that’s a nice contract you got!


----------



## espov

GizmoDogg said:


> Keeping my eye on this one. I'll be looking for around 50 PVB Jun in the near future, depending how big of a bonus I get this year.


We just closed our first contract two weeks ago and decided to find a small add-on. Now I wish I would have just found a larger contract to begin with. Maybe we will add on at another resort just for more points for 1 bed. lol its very addicting


----------



## espov

grubens said:


> I guess third time and significantly more money is the charm.
> 
> grubens---$140-$59751-400-BCV-Dec-0/17, 246/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 6/13, passed 7/2



good to know Disney is working on contracts. Now I will stalk my email even more. lol


----------



## JMBM

JMBM---$147-$31487-200-PVB-Oct-28/17, 200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 6/12, passed 7/2

I am so excited that Disney passed!!  They haven't been taking any PVB, but I didn't want to count on it.  This is our first contract and I am trying to book a trip in May.  Now that it's passed, we get to hurry up and wait.... for the estoppel, for closing, for recording and finally... membership. This almost seems like a new form of torture - haha.


----------



## robertjoyce9

robertjoyce9---$105-$17577-150-AKV-Sep-33/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 6/17, taken 7/2

Had a feeling seeing all the taken posts for AKV lately, broker said shoot higher than $110 pp before maintenance and closing costs... on to the next deal


----------



## espov

espov---$152-$7957-50-PVB-Jun-0/18, 123/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pay MF19- sent 6/11, passed 7/2


----------



## hichicha

hichicha---$141.25-$24432-160-PVB-Jun-0/18, 289/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/3


----------



## GOALKIEPPER

Goalkiepper---$105-$17775-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 6/14, taken 7/3


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

SomeImaginationHuh---$146-$15495-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 196/19, 100/20, 100/21-Split ‘19 MF 50/50- sent 6/10, passed 7/3

So excited that this passed!  I knew it was borderline, so I’ve been a nervous wreck!!


----------



## espov

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> SomeImaginationHuh---$146-$15495-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 196/19, 100/20, 100/21-Split ‘19 MF 50/50- sent 6/10, passed 7/3
> 
> So excited that this passed!  I knew it was borderline, so I’ve been a nervous wreck!!


GREAT CONTRACT--- I gave up on BLT after my first one got taken, I think I might try one more. LOL


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

espov said:


> GREAT CONTRACT--- I gave up on BLT after my first one got taken, I think I might try one more. LOL


Thank you!  You should give it another shot. If this one didn’t pass, I was going to give the Poly a shot, so I understand how you feel!


----------



## BP Roo

BP Roo---$151-$8578-50-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 50/20- sent 6/18, passed 7/3

Was so happy when I found out this one passed! We wanted to stay at Boardwalk ever since our first visit in '09 and finally rented a week last September.


----------



## BP Roo

BP Roo---$215-$12300-50-VGC-Jun-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 7/1, passed 7/26

This was the second resale contract we purchased this month. It is still in ROFR. We have rented points here twice, but it was too hard to find a renter for our trip next year. Buying made the most sense. Since our Boardwalk contract passed, we're hoping this one passes quickly as well so we can become Coast-to-Coast DVC owners lol.


----------



## GizmoDogg

espov said:


> espov---$152-$7957-50-PVB-Jun-0/18, 123/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pay MF19- sent 6/11, passed 7/2


Congrats! Was it hard finding a 50-PVB-Jun? I'll be specifically searching for this, and I want to manage my expectations.


----------



## Richard H.

Richard H. said:


> Richard H---$92-$20246-200-SSR-Oct-200/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 6/17 passed 7/5


Oh great news today it passed on 7/5.


----------



## tntbrd

Our first attempt at a DVC point contract so we are anxious:

TNTBRD---$109-$21,939-195-AKL-March-0/19-82/20-195/21-sent 7/5


----------



## ScubaCat

tntbrd said:


> Our first attempt at a DVC point contract so we are anxious:
> 
> TNTBRD---$109-$21,939-195-AKL-March-0/19-82/20-195/21-sent 7/5


Good luck!  It's really close but could you click the link in post #1 to reformat that for the list?


----------



## dceagle01

I'm starting to look at DVC resale and this thread is awesome! Thanks for all the time everyone puts into it to keep it up to date.


----------



## tntbrd

TNTBRD---$109-$21939-195-AKV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 82/20, 195/21- sent 7/5


----------



## SherylLC

ScubaCat said:


> Good luck!  It's really close but could you click the link in post #1 to reformat that for the list?


May I politely ask (please do not rain hellfire down on me) why the formatting needs to be so exact? Just wondering...


----------



## nikerbokers

I can't wait to be added... my offer on a 125 point contract to add onto my current 160 points at VGC (I'm selling my Poly contract as soon as ROFR is over) was accepted today and I will be receiving and sending back the contract on Monday. Just makes more sense for me to have all my points at VGC since that is where 90% of our trips take place. 285 at VGC seems to be my sweet spot for 2-3 trips a year.


----------



## espov

GizmoDogg said:


> Congrats! Was it hard finding a 50-PVB-Jun? I'll be specifically searching for this, and I want to manage my expectations.


Not really - it popped up just a few days after omg getting the 1st one approved. A lot  of resale apps let you set your parameters and it will notify you as soon as it becomes available. You do have to offer right away as small contracts are quick to go.


----------



## The Jackal

SherylLC said:


> May I politely ask (please do not rain hellfire down on me) why the formatting needs to be so exact? Just wondering...


It helps the person (Pangyal) who keeps track of the thread and contracts which pass and get ROFR’d. If everyone uses a different format no one would keep track of them. Just makes thing easier. Everything is explained in the first post in the tread. Good luck to all waiting on ROFR, I remember how awful it was.


----------



## pangyal

SherylLC said:


> May I politely ask (please do not rain hellfire down on me) why the formatting needs to be so exact? Just wondering...


If people use all different formatting, it becomes super messy and very difficult to read once there are hundreds of entries in there per quarter   . Keeping the formatting consistent helps anyone looking at the thread to find the information they need in the easiest and quickest way.


----------



## pangyal

And on that note, updated! Off to go see , so excited.


----------



## David K.

FWIW, I'm still maintaining my stats site for anyone that's interested and might find it useful - https://www.dvcstats.com


----------



## Katie2

ScubaCat said:


> Could you click the link at the top in post #1 to reformat that so it can go on the list?


Reformatted.


----------



## ScubaCat

Katie2 said:


> Reformatted.


Thanks!



SherylLC said:


> May I politely ask (please do not rain hellfire down on me) why the formatting needs to be so exact? Just wondering...


----------



## AlexTina

alextina---$94-$16708-160-SSR-Apr-0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/6


----------



## traveled

traveled---$95-$17507-160-AUL-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 204/19, 160/20- sent 7/5


----------



## traveled

pangyal said:


> If people use all different formatting, it becomes super messy and very difficult to read once there are hundreds of entries in there per quarter   . Keeping the formatting consistent helps anyone looking at the thread to find the information they need in the easiest and quickest way.


plus is laborious for person compiling all the data!


----------



## Beazle

ScubaCat said:


> Thanks!





pangyal said:


> If people use all different formatting, it becomes super messy and very difficult to read once there are hundreds of entries in there per quarter   . Keeping the formatting consistent helps anyone looking at the thread to find the information they need in the easiest and quickest way.


I tried to do that in the last thread to June and could not post in the main part of the thread. Why the person who can’t cut and paste himself Is beyond me.  Otherwise the needless confusing criticism is very off putting.


----------



## pangyal

traveled said:


> plus is laborious for person compiling all the data!


Well, yes, that too


----------



## pangyal

Beazle said:


> I tried to do that in the last thread to June and could not post in the main part of the thread. Why the person who can’t cut and paste himself Is beyond me.  Otherwise the needless confusing criticism is very off putting.



You cannot post in the “main part” because the thread was started by myself and only I have access to the editing capabilities. I do spend at least an hour or so every few days to cut and paste all of the entries myself to help keep track of the ROFR data, so I’m not sure what you are referring to with regards to that and as well with regards to the “needless confusing criticism”. I’m truly sorry that you have not found the thread helpful, but I do my best to keep it formatted in a way that is easiest for the majority to track and interpret on an ongoing basis.


----------



## dkostel

First try at Aulani

dkostel---$92-$16877-160-AUL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 305/20, 160/21- sent 7/8


----------



## shannie102

first contract!

Shannie102---$79-$4365-50-VB-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 50/20- sent 7/3


----------



## Joeguy

Second attempt worked!!
Joeguy---$100-$5939-50-SSR-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/8


----------



## Doberge

Edited: answered


----------



## BBH

BBH---$115-$12770-100-AKV-Aug-0/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/20, passed 7/8


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$130-$26744-200-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 7/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/8 
          Will be credited at closing $1305 for 193 of 2021 points so really total closing cost is $25,439.
Really surprised this passed especially with reports of Disney taking stripped contracts and the price.


----------



## mlittig

Not sure how many of you saw, but the first Riviera resale contract was sold today ~ 175 points with asking price of $130/point but it sold for "nowhere near the asking price"  It will be so interesting to see if this passes Disney's ROFR  Even if it sold at $120 a point, the seller will be taking an almost $12,000 loss before anyone has even stayed there


----------



## NeoChaos

Trying to join the DVC family!
NeoChaos---$145-$18685-125-CCV@WL-Mar-0/18, 145/19, 125/20, 125/21-seller pays MF 19- sent 7/8


----------



## anabelle

anabelle4---$100-$20605-200-SSR-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 6/20, taken 7/8


----------



## Disney Doc07

mlittig said:


> Not sure how many of you saw, but the first Riviera resale contract was sold today ~ 175 points with asking price of $130/point but it sold for "nowhere near the asking price"  It will be so interesting to see if this passes Disney's ROFR  Even if it sold at $120 a point, the seller will be taking an almost $12,000 loss before anyone has even stayed there



Disney never buys back resorts that they are actively selling so it will most likely pass


----------



## PsycProfPlum

David K. said:


> FWIW, I'm still maintaining my stats site for anyone that's interested and might find it useful - https://www.dvcstats.com


WOW!  As a data science enthusiast, let me tip my cap to you.  This is amazing!


----------



## N8TR8

N8TR8---$97-$16271-150-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 148/19, 150/20- sent 6/20, passed 7/8


----------



## Legoland18

Legoland18---$138-$22080160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/27 , taken 7/8

Not sure I want to try again...


----------



## mrsap

mrsap---$99-$22900-225-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 225/20- sent 6/16, taken 7/8



Not giving up!! Just made another offer last night. This is becoming a game and I’m not giving up until I win. Eye of the Tiger


----------



## NateUT

NateUT---$153-$15835-100-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 7/9


----------



## katandmouse

mlittig said:


> Not sure how many of you saw, but the first Riviera resale contract was sold today ~ 175 points with asking price of $130/point but it sold for "nowhere near the asking price"  It will be so interesting to see if this passes Disney's ROFR  Even if it sold at $120 a point, the seller will be taking an almost $12,000 loss before anyone has even stayed there


Wow! That was quick. Where did you see this?


----------



## mlittig

katandmouse said:


> Wow! That was quick. Where did you see this?


It was posted in one of my DVC Facebook groups!


----------



## katandmouse

mlittig said:


> It was posted in one of my DVC Facebook groups!


I’m reading about it on the other Riviera resale thread now. I can’t believe it!


----------



## Harryo

Harryo---$120-$31,300-240-BWV-Oct-157/18, 240/19, 240/20-sent 6/20, passed 7/8


----------



## chehan

chehan---$113-$12713-100-AKV-Oct-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 6/24, passed 7/9


----------



## DBFire

DBFire---$148-$31747-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 364/19, 200/20- sent 6/13, passed 7/9


----------



## motherof5

chehan said:


> chehan---$113-$12713-100-AKV-Oct-0/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 6/24


Any word yet?


----------



## motherof5

robertjoyce9 said:


> robertjoyce9---$105-$17577-150-AKV-Sep-33/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 6/17, taken 7/2
> 
> Had a feeling seeing all the taken posts for AKV lately, broker said shoot higher than $110 pp before maintenance and closing costs... on to the next deal


Keep trying I passed last year at $100 with full points of previous year.


----------



## motherof5

BBH said:


> BBH---$115-$12770-100-AKV-Aug-0/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/20, passed 7/8


Congratulations!  My home


----------



## motherof5

Disney Doc07 said:


> Disney never buys back resorts that they are actively selling so it will most likely pass


I too saw this last year.  Curious as to the price and see when or if it passes.


----------



## nikerbokers

More Grand Cal points! $47 more PP than I paid for my first VGC contract two years ago, but this will be most likely my final contract. I also plan on selling my Poly contract shortly if this passes ROFR. I'm excited. I am the most happiest when I'm at VGC.

nikerbokers---$192-$24962-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 211/19, 125/20-Seller pay 75% MF'19- sent 7/8


----------



## bookluvrgirl

I’m totally shocked right now!  I can’t believe this made it through!  I was sure at this price they would take it!!  So excited.  It’s our first contract!

bookluvrgirl---$135-$20950-150-BCV-Jun-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/27, passed 7/9


----------



## BWoody

BWoody---$111-$14903-125-AKV-Feb-0/18, 69/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 6/24, passed 7/9


----------



## princessmocha

princessmocha---$100-$23853-220-OKW-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 182/19, 198/20- sent 6/22, passed 7/9 

We passed our ROFR today!  We have a delayed closing, but we are super excited.  Time to start planning for our next trip home . . . after the ones we already have planned!


----------



## chehan

motherof5 said:


> Any word yet?



Sure did! Just heard back today that we passed.  Although, now the real waiting begins - closing with First American.


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$132.53-$22810-166-BLT-Feb-0/18, 130/19, 166/20-no '19 MF- sent 7/8


----------



## Fyn

Fyn---$95-$15903-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 6/24, passed 7/8


----------



## ScubaCat

Harryo said:


> Harryo - $120 - $31,300.80 - 240 - BWV - Oct - 157/18, 240/19, 240/20, 240/21 - Sent 6/20, Passed 7/8



Could you please click the link in post #1 of this thread to reformat that for the list?


----------



## boxer11

boxer11---$155-$6490-39-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 39/20, 39/21- sent 7/9 

I paid a little more than I wanted but these small contracts are hard to come by.


----------



## Harryo

Harryo---$120-$31,300-240-BWV-Oct-157/18, 240/19, 240/20-sent 6/20, passed 7/8


----------



## espov

boxer11 said:


> boxer11---$155-$6490-39-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 39/20, 39/21- sent 7/9
> 
> I paid a little more than I wanted but these small contracts are hard to come by.


 i was going to put an offer on that contract--- lol you beat me.


----------



## mlittig

espov said:


> i was going to put an offer on that contract--- lol you beat me.


I was eyeing that one too   Good luck, boxer11


----------



## Kwkiwi

kwkiwi---$120-$6835-50-SSR-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 5/6, passed 6/5


----------



## Kevin4321

Kevin4321---$115-$18310-150-BWV-Feb-0/18, 44/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/24, taken 7/9


----------



## Doberge

Doberge---$145-$15175-100-PVB-Mar-0/18, 71/19, 100/20, 100/21-Seller pay closing- sent 7/8

Hoping I don't become the first taken PVB from these 2019 threads.


----------



## mrsap

mrsap---$100-$23625-230-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20- sent 7/11


----------



## jakenjess

jakenjess---$169-$18279-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/25, passed 7/9


----------



## Lclark5678

This ROFR thread has been great for me. Thank you so much. Does GCV ever get bought back?


----------



## traveled

Does anybody think it matters if the buyer has an original DVC contract or just resale contracts or first timers?
Or is it just price?
Just wondering.....
Thanks


----------



## Matty B13

traveled said:


> Does anybody think it matters if the buyer has an original DVC contract or just resale contracts or first timers?
> Or is it just price?



Doesn't matter if it is an original direct owner or a reseller selling a contract they bought resale, only the price matters.

But make sure to consider the newest restriction on resale contracts, this restriction was the biggest one yet, and should be considered greatly with the inability to book into new resorts.  This is a huge deal now!


----------



## Tony McQ

Couple irons in the fire...

Tony McQ---$130-$13674-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21-Closing 01/05/20- sent 7/11

Tony McQ---$93.75-$15700-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/11


----------



## Katie2

Tony McQ said:


> Couple irons in the fire...
> 
> Tony McQ---$130-$13674-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21-Closing 01/05/20- sent 7/11
> 
> Tony McQ---$93.75-$15700-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/11



Out of curiosity, did you use DVCSales.com as the broker?


----------



## Tony McQ

Katie2 said:


> Out of curiosity, did you use DVCSales.com as the broker?



Yes, I did for one of those.


----------



## striker1064

Am I allowed to put the info for a contract I'm selling? Seems like it would still make a good data point.


----------



## suemom2kay

striker1064 said:


> Am I allowed to put the info for a contract I'm selling? Seems like it would still make a good data point.





striker1064 said:


> Am I allowed to put the info for a contract I'm selling? Seems like it would still make a good data point.


Yes.  I did when I sold a small contract in Feb.


----------



## suemom2kay

bookluvrgirl said:


> I’m totally shocked right now!  I can’t believe this made it through!  I was sure at this price they would take it!!  So excited.  It’s our first contract!
> 
> bookluvrgirl---$135-$20950-150-BCV-Jun-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/27, passed 7/9


Congratulations!!!!  Great deal!  That WAS close!


----------



## striker1064

Here's one I recently sold:

striker1064---$160-$5419-30-BWV-Feb-2/18, 27/19, 30/20, 30/21- sent 7/11


----------



## Transvection

Finally!!!  Just like @pangyal, 5th time was a charm!

Shawn Miller---$108-$31904-270-AKV-Jun- 0/18, 281/19, 270/20- sent 6/28, passed 7/12

**Edited, changed sent date from 7/28 to 6/28


----------



## Iestyn5150

Transvection said:


> Finally!!!  Just like @pangyal, 5th time was a charm!
> 
> Shawn Miller---$108-$31904-270-AKV-Oct- 0/18, 281/19, 270/20- sent 7/28, passed 7/12


 
$118 per point in total. Over the magic $115 price point, congrats!


----------



## ScubaCat

Transvection said:


> Finally!!!  Just like @pangyal, 5th time was a charm!
> 
> Shawn Miller---$108-$31904-270-AKV-Oct- 0/18, 281/19, 270/20- sent 7/28, passed 7/12


Congrats!  Although maybe sent *6/28* ??   (I suppose I could have the tool verify that, but it's pretty rare that happens so probably won't bother )


----------



## Transvection

ScubaCat said:


> Congrats!  Although maybe sent *6/28* ??   (I suppose I could have the tool verify that, but it's pretty rare that happens so probably won't bother )



Doh yeah, sent 6/28 lol, will edit.


----------



## Gryhndmom

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$132.53-$22810-166-BLT-Feb-0/18, 130/19, 166/20-no '19 MF- sent 7/8



Good luck !


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## bookluvrgirl

suemom2kay said:


> Congratulations!!!!  Great deal!  That WAS close!



Thank you.  It was our first offer on anything and DH and I just said if it’s meant to be it’s meant to be.  If not we will just keep taking our time to find the right contract.  But I was pretty certain it was going to be taken.  Needless to say I was speechless.  I think there is something to the stripped contracts being taken.  Our had full points with dues needing to be paid.  Now onto waiting for closing.


----------



## samcdonald2019

>>samcdonald2019---$120-$3207-25-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 0/20-Closing costs split- sent 6/27

Got email from Shontell this morning that my little contract at Saratoga passed!  Closing is not until December.


----------



## Pooh12863

Pooh12863---$125-$16428-120-AKV-Jun-0/18, 240/19, 120/20, 120/21-International seller- sent 7/2, passed 7/12


----------



## Cyberc1978

mlittig said:


> Not sure how many of you saw, but the first Riviera resale contract was sold today ~ 175 points with asking price of $130/point but it sold for "nowhere near the asking price"  It will be so interesting to see if this passes Disney's ROFR  Even if it sold at $120 a point, the seller will be taking an almost $12,000 loss before anyone has even stayed there



How do you know that it didn't sell nowhere near the asking price of $130 - as a lot of others i'm curious about the upcoming resale price for DRR and $130 is still more than most of us thinks will be the "new" norm - even $120 is more.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Here we go again:
Cyberc1978---$150-$11944-75-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 7/10


----------



## kellita119

I'm in!

kellita119---$146-$24397-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 28/19, 160/20- sent 7/1, passed 7/12


----------



## anabelle

anabelle---$99-$25135-250-SSR-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 207/20, 250/21- sent 7/15


----------



## dogsmom

dogsmom—$120-$13298-100-BRV-Dec-23/18, 200/19, 100/20 sent 7/15.


----------



## mlittig

Cyberc1978 said:


> How do you know that it didn't sell nowhere near the asking price of $130 - as a lot of others i'm curious about the upcoming resale price for DRR and $130 is still more than most of us thinks will be the "new" norm - even $120 is more.


I am in the Facebook group of the DVC broker who sold the listing  She said she could not post the actual selling price until after the sale is complete but to quote her "it sold nowhere near the asking price" which was $130 per point  I can't wait to see what it actually went for


----------



## Sneaky3

$104-$13520-130-SSR-Dec, 130/19, 130/20, 130/21- sent 7/15​


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99---$159-$8525-50-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 0/20- sent 7/15
Seller paying 2020 MF at closing in December.


----------



## rmbalisa

rmbalisa---$108-$23760-220-AKL-Dec-0/18, 186/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 7/16


----------



## ScubaCat

dogsmom said:


> dogsmom—$120-$13298-100-BRV-Dec-23/18, 200/19, 100/20 sent 7/15.





Sneaky3 said:


> $104-$13520-130-SSR-Dec, 130/19, 130/20, 130/21- sent 7/15




Please click the link in post #1 to reformat for the list.  Thanks!


----------



## tarajean1962

tarajean1962---$108-$25054-210-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 219/19, 210/20- sent 6/28- PASSED 7/16!!!!  Sorry, I am a little excited!!!!!!


----------



## Katie2

tarajean1962 said:


> tarajean1962---$108-$25054-210-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 219/19, 210/20- sent 6/28- PASSED 7/16!!!!  Sorry, I am a little excited!!!!!!


Congrats neighbor!


----------



## Transvection

tarajean1962 said:


> tarajean1962---$108-$25054-210-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 219/19, 210/20- sent 6/28- PASSED 7/16!!!!  Sorry, I am a little excited!!!!!!



Congrats!  Looks like some AKV are starting to pass now.


----------



## Sneaky3

Sneaky3---$104-$14888-130-SSR-Dec-0/18, 130/19, 130/20- sent 7/15


----------



## Sneaky3

ScubaCat said:


> Please click the link in post #1 to reformat for the list.  Thanks!


Sorry about that.  I just redid it


----------



## dogsmom

dogsmom---$120-$13298-100-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 23/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 7/15

Fixed it!


----------



## striker1064

Another where I am the seller:

striker1064---$127-$8075-60-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 18/20, 60/21- sent 7/15


----------



## ProfessorBC

ProfessorBC---$95-$29250-300-BRV@WL-Dec-19/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/2, passed 7/17


----------



## Jecca

Jecca---$152-$25940-160-BLT-Aug-0/18, 139/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/18


----------



## Badgerfines

BadgerFines---$96-$20725-200-SSR-Jun-0/18, 212/19, 200/20, 200/21-Seller pays MF '19- sent 7/12
Delighted to say this passed today 7/29 first time trying


----------



## cfox612

cfox612---$120-$7655-60-SSR-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 60/20- sent 7/15


----------



## dvcdis1864

dvcdis1864---$160-$21065-125-VGF-Jun-0/18, 122/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 6/11, passed 6/25


----------



## GOALKIEPPER

Well my AKL didn't pass earlier this month, so I decided to buy 75 points direct so I can have access immediately.  Now I am trying for SSR resale.  Let's see what happens...

GOALKIEPPER---$109-$14798-120-SSR-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 120/20- sent 7/16


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

T-i-double-guh-er---$129-$6974-50-AKV-Apr-0/18, 4/19, 50/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 7/17

If I was patient maybe I could have gotten a better price per point, but we're planning a trip next fall so I wanted to get the ROFR started now so I can be sure to book at 11 months. I offered $120/point, the seller declined. Broker asked the seller if they wanted to counter, they said it had only been posted for a couple hours, and they had gotten 3 offers, so they were holding firm. Talked to the broker about offering $125, but decided it wasn't worth losing the contract over $200, so paid full asking to close the deal.


----------



## paule350

paule350---$119-$19452-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/19

My first purchase so hopefully goes through


----------



## shannie102

shannie102 said:


> first contract!
> 
> Shannie102---$79-$4365-50-VB-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 50/20- sent 7/3



IT PASSED!!! YAY! I OWN DVC NOW!!!!

updated- Shannie102---$79-$4365-50-VB-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 50/20- sent 7/3, passed 7/19


----------



## traveled

traveled---$95-$17507-160-AUL-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 204/19, 160/20- sent 7/5, passed 7/19. 
YAY!!! this is my 5th resale contract. (2 at Grand Cal and 3 at Aulani) I have one direct (Aulani) contract.  I'm thinking this will be my last one. Good luck everyone.  Life is precious have fun and be kind.


----------



## SG131

mlittig said:


> I am in the Facebook group of the DVC broker who sold the listing  She said she could not post the actual selling price until after the sale is complete but to quote her "it sold nowhere near the asking price" which was $130 per point  I can't wait to see what it actually went for


I hadn't heard this, really interesting to see.  I would really like to get some direct points, but with these restrictions I would never buy Rivera.  I keep trying to justify buying 75 points direct at another resort, but compared to the resale prices it just doesn't seem worth it.  Now maybe if they would've ADDED direct benefits instead of taking away resale benefits Rivera sales would be different.


----------



## AlexTina

alextina---$94-$16708-160-SSR-Apr-0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/6, taken 7/19

starting over.  Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## KStash

Pretty bummed.   Thought I'd be safe since I was over 100/point.


KStash---$102-$16974-150-SSR-Jun-0/18, 10/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/27, taken 7/19


----------



## TJ Bryant

TJ Bryant---$148-$15310-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 7/18

Seller is crediting $640 at closing for 2020 dues so total cost might should be $14670 depending on how you look at it.


----------



## NeoChaos

NeoChaos---$145-$18685-125-CCV@WL-Mar-0/18, 145/19, 125/20, 125/21-seller pays MF 19- sent 7/8, passed 7/19
Going to be a DVC owner!


----------



## NateUT

UPDATED: NateUT---$153-$15835-100-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 7/9, passed 7/19


----------



## Katie2

NateUT said:


> UPDATED: NateUT---$153-$15835-100-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 7/9, passed 7/19


Congrats! Our contract was sent a day after yours. Hoping we will get good news soon, and I can call you neighbor!


----------



## tntbrd

So depressing, we sent on 7/5 and are still waiting.


----------



## Katie2

tntbrd said:


> So depressing, we sent on 7/5 and are still waiting.


Where for? We are waiting on a POLY contract. The wait is pretty excruciating.


----------



## tntbrd

Katie2 said:


> Where for? We are waiting on a POLY contract. The wait is pretty excruciating.


AKV. maybe soon. If it’s a no I’d just like to know so I can start the process at another. Patience is a virtue I suppose.


----------



## Magicmcky

KStash said:


> Pretty bummed.   Thought I'd be safe since I was over 100/point.
> 
> 
> KStash---$102-$16974-150-SSR-Jun-0/18, 10/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 6/27, taken 7/19


 I’ve got a 100 waiting at $102 you got me worried


----------



## Katie2

tntbrd said:


> AKV. maybe soon. If it’s a no I’d just like to know so I can start the process at another. Patience is a virtue I suppose.


I feel the same way.


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## Pspotteck

Pspotteck---$104-$20091-180-AKV-Jun-0/18, 82/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 6/20, Disney reported a problem with the seller & contract cancelled 7/23


----------



## Doberge

NateUT said:


> UPDATED: NateUT---$153-$15835-100-PVB-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 7/9, passed 7/19



We are PVB sent 7/8 but haven't heard back from broker. Hopefully soon!


----------



## NateUT

Doberge said:


> We are PVB sent 7/8 but haven't heard back from broker. Hopefully soon!


Might be worth checking in tomorrow if you don’t hear anything... good luck!


----------



## Lclark5678

lclark5678---$100-$16545-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21-seller pays MF 19,20- sent 7/2, taken 7/19


Hopefully I did this right  This one never had a chance... beginner’s mistake. Trying again with something more realistic!


----------



## ScubaCat

Lclark5678 said:


> This one never had a chance... beginner’s mistake.


Not necessarily. Those slip through sometimes. It only costs a little time to try, so why not?


----------



## GregBuch

GregBuch---$112-$29516-240-AKV-Dec-240/18, 480/19, 240/20- sent 7/19


----------



## Katie L

GregBuch said:


> GregBuch---$112-$29516-240-AKV-Dec-240/18, 480/19, 240/20- sent 7/19



What broker? Nice contract!!! (Though I wouldn't count on those banked '18 points being actually usable and would just be pleasantly surprised if you can...)


----------



## Cindyandjp

Cindyandjp---$100-$10527-100-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 7/23


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lclark5678 said:


> lclark5678---$100-$16545-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21-seller pays MF 19,20- sent 7/2, taken 7/19
> 
> 
> Hopefully I did this right  This one never had a chance... beginner’s mistake. Trying again with something more realistic!



Certainly not a beginners mistake!  Honestly, for the point totals it was good negotiating though probably still overpriced for the points in the contract.  And ood contract pricing does go thru sometimes.  I still say that unless it's the perfect contract for you and isn't something you see come around too often that you should negotiate the best deal you can and let Disney decide if they'll take it or not.  There's lots of theories on what Disney will take but having watched the resale market for over a decade I can tell you that there are things that go thru that goes against those theories.


----------



## Lclark5678

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Certainly not a beginners mistake!  Honestly, for the point totals it was good negotiating though probably still overpriced for the points in the contract.  And ood contract pricing does go thru sometimes.  I still say that unless it's the perfect contract for you and isn't something you see come around too often that you should negotiate the best deal you can and let Disney decide if they'll take it or not.  There's lots of theories on what Disney will take but having watched the resale market for over a decade I can tell you that there are things that go thru that goes against those theories.


Thanks!!


----------



## GregBuch

Katie L said:


> What broker? Nice contract!!! (Though I wouldn't count on those banked '18 points being actually usable and would just be pleasantly surprised if you can...)



It was on DVC Sales website.  The 2018 points were banked from 2017 so they should be good until Nov 30, 2019.
I am hoping the $112/pt is high enough to avoid ROFR, but I am worried about the number of points available.  From what I can tell, Disney doesnt seem to preferentially buy back contracts with points currently available, but there is a lot of points on this one.


----------



## SG131

GregBuch said:


> It was on DVC Sales website.  The 2018 points were banked from 2017 so they should be good until Nov 30, 2019.
> I am hoping the $112/pt is high enough to avoid ROFR, but I am worried about the number of points available.  From what I can tell, Disney doesnt seem to preferentially buy back contracts with points currently available, but there is a lot of points on this one.


She means that DVC resorts are pretty much completely booked from now through the end of the year.  September will be your best bet, but your points may not be in your account early enough.


----------



## espov

espov said:


> Not really - it popped up just a few days after omg getting the 1st one approved. A lot  of resale apps let you set your parameters and it will notify you as soon as it becomes available. You do have to offer right away as small contracts are quick to go.


Just saw a 50 points contract june use for polynesian---


----------



## tntbrd

tntbrd---$109-$21939-195-AKV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 82/20, 195/21- sent 7/5, taken 07/22 

Undeterred, we pressed on.


----------



## tntbrd

tntbrd---$142-$30517-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 177/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 7/22


----------



## Sneaky3

tntbrd said:


> tntbrd---$142-$30517-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 177/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 7/22


Good Luck!


----------



## Pspotteck

Pspotteck said:


> Pspotteck---$104-$20091-180-AKV-Jun-0/18, 82/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 6/20, Disney reported a problem with the seller & contract cancelled 7/23


Waste of a month of time!


----------



## Pongo&Perdita9190

Pongo&Perdita9190---$105-$17345-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 7/19, 160/20- sent 7/18


----------



## Dandreta

Took a few tries (lost 2 other contracts) but happy I held out at $100/pt

Dandreta---$100-$17477-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 160/20- sent 6/20, passed 7/20


----------



## Katie L

Dandreta said:


> Took a few tries (lost 2 other contracts) but happy I held out at $100/pt
> 
> Dandreta---$100-$17477-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 120/19, 160/20- sent 6/20, passed 7/20



Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Daisy1940

Daisy1940---$105-$23161-200-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 7/8, taken 7/24


----------



## boxer11

boxer11---$155-$6490-39-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 39/20, 39/21- sent 7/9, passed 7/24 

We passed! We just got word Disney waived ROFR on our contract. All in all we should have our points come September. This is our second contract, we also own at SSR.


----------



## striker1064

striker1064 said:


> Here's one I recently sold:
> 
> striker1064---$160-$5419-30-BWV-Feb-2/18, 27/19, 30/20, 30/21- sent 7/11



Update:

striker1064---$160-$5419-30-BWV-Feb-2/18, 27/19, 30/20, 30/21- sent 7/11, passed 7/24

Seems fast!


----------



## ptlohmysoul

Pspotteck said:


> Pspotteck---$104-$20091-180-AKV-Jun-0/18, 82/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 6/20, Disney reported a problem with the seller & contract cancelled 7/23



What kind of problem?  Did they let you know?


----------



## theOCdisney

Theocdisney---$99-$15430-150-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 7/9, taken 7/23

Just received notice today that Disney is exercising ROFR.  We are the sellers so very pleased since it was a stripped contract.


----------



## Pspotteck

ptlohmysoul said:


> What kind of problem?  Did they let you know?


Some sort of bankruptcy issue


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$132.53-$22810-166-BLT-Feb-0/18, 130/19, 166/20- sent 7/8, taken 7/24


----------



## Lclark5678

Lclark5678---$115-$20313-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 7/24


----------



## Iestyn5150

Lclark5678 said:


> Lclark5678---$115-$20313-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 7/24



That’s almost $127 a point with dues, should fly through ROFR.


----------



## Lclark5678

Hopefully. I plan to rent out that 320 to offset the cost. We just got back from a big vacation.


----------



## Magicmcky

Magicmcky said:


> I’ve got a 100 waiting at $102 you got me worried





boxer11 said:


> boxer11---$155-$6490-39-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 39/20, 39/21- sent 7/9, passed 7/24
> 
> We passed! We just got word Disney waived ROFR on our contract. All in all we should have our points come September. This is our second contract, we
> 
> Just got email we passes as well!


----------



## Rizzoch1

rizzoch1---$112-$26515-230-AKV-Apr-0/18, 230/19, 230/20, 230/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 7/15, passed 8/9


----------



## Magicmcky

Tar Heel— $102-$10,200-100-SSR-Oct-100/19, 100/20, 100/2- seller pays half of 19 dues- sent 7/10, passed 7/25


----------



## ScubaCat

Magicmcky said:


> Tar Heel— $102-$10,200-100-SSR-Oct-100/19, 100/20, 100/2- seller pays half of 19 dues- sent 7/10, passed 7/25


Please reformat with link in post #1.  That's a great deal for these days!


----------



## Magicmcky

Tarheel---$102-$12000-100-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays 1/2,19- sent 7/10, passed 7/25


----------



## Tombstones Quake

Tombstones Quake---$106-$17515-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 7/25


----------



## Txshadow

Txshadow---$118-$25625-210-BWV-Apr-0/18, 348/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 7/10, passed 7/25

Fully loaded with banked points! Hoping we can rearrange our Dec trip to use some of the banked points or to rent them out.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Txshadow said:


> Txshadow---$118-$25625-210-BWV-Apr-0/18, 348/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 7/10, passed 7/25
> 
> Fully loaded with banked points! Hoping we can rearrange our Dec trip to use some of the banked points or to rent them out.



As long as your new contract is with the same UY as your current one then it shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## mlrl2288

who does the email come from?  Disney or your broker?


----------



## Iestyn5150

mlrl2288 said:


> who does the email come from?  Disney or your broker?



Which email are you referring to?


----------



## mlrl2288

The ROFR answer


----------



## Iestyn5150

mlrl2288 said:


> The ROFR answer



Your Broker. You won’t hear from Disney until everything is paid for and the contract is closed.


----------



## TXTink75

First post!!

TXTink75---$107-$23310-200-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 306/19, 200/20- sent 7/26


----------



## BP Roo

BP Roo said:


> BP Roo---$215-$12300-50-VGC-Jun-0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 7/1, passed 7/26
> 
> This was the second resale contract we purchased this month. It is still in ROFR. We have rented points here twice, but it was too hard to find a renter for our trip next year. Buying made the most sense. Since our Boardwalk contract passed, we're hoping this one passes quickly as well so we can become Coast-to-Coast DVC owners lol.



This contract passed ROFR today! String has been updated.


----------



## Pspotteck

Pspotteck---$113-$25817-210-AKV-Dec-0/18, 238/19, 210/20- sent 7/24

Second attempt


----------



## cosmicdare

*cosmicdare---$116-$19140-150-BWV-Dec-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 7/11, passed 7/16 *


----------



## Sneaky3

cosmicdare said:


> *cosmicdare---$116-$19140-150-BWV-Dec-0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 7/11, passed 7/16 *


That was fast.


----------



## nikerbokers

nikerbokers said:


> More Grand Cal points! $47 more PP than I paid for my first VGC contract two years ago, but this will be most likely my final contract. I also plan on selling my Poly contract shortly if this passes ROFR. I'm excited. I am the most happiest when I'm at VGC.
> 
> nikerbokers---$192-$24962-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 211/19, 125/20-Seller pay 75% MF'19- sent 7/8



Passed!!!!!
nikerbokers---$192-$24962-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 211/19, 125/20-Seller pay 75% MF'19- sent 7/8, passed 7/26


----------



## Anuhea35

Anuhea35---$107-$17861-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 235/19, 160/20- sent 7/10, passed 7/24


----------



## Katie2

Katie2 said:


> Katie2---$135–$14174-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 100/20-sent 7/1, passed 7/27



Just got word that this one passed. We have a delayed closing, but I'm happy this wait is over!


----------



## Tony McQ

Tony McQ said:


> Couple irons in the fire...
> 
> Tony McQ---$130-$13674-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21-Closing 01/05/20- sent 7/11
> 
> Tony McQ---$93.75-$15700-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/11



UPDATE on PVB contract:

Tony McQ---$130-$13674-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21-Closing 01/05/20- sent 7/11, passed 7/26


----------



## AlexTina

alextina---$108-$21223-170-SSR-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 7/29

Here we go again.  Offer accepted today, believe it will be sent Monday.  If it passes we'll rent the banked 2018 points.


----------



## Matty B13

Tony McQ said:


> UPDATE on PVB contract:
> Tony McQ---$130-$13674-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21-Closing 01/05/20- sent 7/11, passed 7/26



Nice Price!!!  I think that is the new normal price for Poly.


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated


----------



## Dtw002

Dtw002---$100-$16828-160-AKV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 0/21-Sell pay 2020 MF- sent 7/25


----------



## Tony McQ

Tony McQ said:


> Couple irons in the fire...
> 
> Tony McQ---$130-$13674-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21-Closing 01/05/20- sent 7/11
> 
> Tony McQ---$93.75-$15700-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/11



UPDATE on AKV...

Tony McQ---$93.75-$15700-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/11, passed 7/29

My mind is completely blown on this one! Complete shot in the dark. Both great deals.

2-for-2 this round!


----------



## Katie2

Tony McQ said:


> UPDATE on AKV...
> 
> Tony McQ---$93.75-$15700-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/11, passed 7/29
> 
> My mind is completely blown on this one! Complete shot in the dark. Both great deals.
> 
> 2-for-2 this round!


WOW! Honestly, shocked and slightly jealous! Congratulations!


----------



## NeoChaos

If you don’t mind me asking , which sites did you use for your resale purchases?



Tony McQ said:


> UPDATE on PVB contract:
> 
> Tony McQ---$130-$13674-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21-Closing 01/05/20- sent 7/11, passed 7/26


----------



## Matty B13

Tony McQ said:


> UPDATE on AKV...
> 
> Tony McQ---$93.75-$15700-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/11, passed 7/29
> 
> My mind is completely blown on this one! Complete shot in the dark. Both great deals.
> 
> 2-for-2 this round!


Towards the end of the year, usually lower price offers seem to get through.  Maybe DVC has spent their ROFR budget for the year already, or are having a hard time selling all the points that they bought already this year at direct prices.


----------



## ScubaCat

Matty B13 said:


> Towards the end of the year, usually lower price offers seem to get through.  Maybe DVC has spent their ROFR budget for the year already, or are having a hard time selling all the points that they bought already this year at direct prices.


Not really a budget. It's a relatively small amount they spend and most are flipped immediately at full price anyway. At the end of the year there's more inventory as people try to sell before maintence fees are due.


----------



## Tony McQ

NeoChaos said:


> If you don’t mind me asking , which sites did you use for your resale purchases?



PVB - DVC Sales
AKV - DVC Magic Resales


----------



## Matty B13

ScubaCat said:


> Not really a budget. It's a relatively small amount they spend and most are flipped immediately at full price anyway. At the end of the year there's more inventory as people try to sell before maintence fees are due.


I wonder if that has changed since they are now allowed to change the UY of the contracts that they buy up now????  

I agree more people are trying to sell before the maintenance fees are due, but it always seems like prices drop down in the fall from their spring/summer highs, and DVC lets a bunch of contract get by at great prices.


----------



## The Jackal

Tony McQ said:


> UPDATE on AKV...
> 
> Tony McQ---$93.75-$15700-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/11, passed 7/29
> 
> My mind is completely blown on this one! Complete shot in the dark. Both great deals.
> 
> 2-for-2 this round!


Great price.


----------



## ScubaCat

Matty B13 said:


> I wonder if that has changed since they are now allowed to change the UY of the contracts that they buy up now????
> 
> I agree more people are trying to sell before the maintenance fees are due, but it always seems like prices drop down in the fall from their spring/summer highs, and DVC lets a bunch of contract get by at great prices.



Maybe end of fiscal year (10/31 I believe) causes them to want to hold onto a little more cash.  Who knows.  Or the one person that handles ROFR is on vacation.


----------



## mlrl2288

mlrl2288---$95-$16300-160-SSR-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/18


----------



## Badgerfines

BadgerFines---$96-$20725-200-SSR-Jun-0/18, 212/19, 200/20, 200/21-Seller pays MF '19- sent 7/12
Delighted to say this passed on 7/29 first time trying


----------



## Cyberc1978

Tony McQ said:


> Tony McQ---$93.75-$15700-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/11, passed 7/29





mlrl2288 said:


> mlrl2288---$95-$16300-160-SSR-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/18



I know the data foundation is slim but is the pricing for SSR and AKV declining?

ETA: post #219 is also having a lower price for SSR than usual....


----------



## Disney_Bliss

Disney_Bliss---$99-$29375-270-OKW-Apr-270/18, 270/19, 270/20, 270/21- sent 7/24


----------



## DisneyKid11

We just had our contract go to ROFR July 29th. OKW Oct UY - 300 points @ $82pp - 0/2019, 300/2020.  I don't have high hopes for it passing, but one can dream . I will post the proper format for the list when I get an answer from The Mouse


----------



## Cyberc1978

DisneyKid11 said:


> We just had our contract go to ROFR July 29th. OKW Oct UY - 300 points @ $82pp - 0/2019, 300/2020.  I don't have high hopes for it passing, but one can dream . I will post the proper format for the list when I get an answer from The Mouse



Why wait until you hear back?, most post here when the contract is sent and then again the result when we hear back.


----------



## Shsmith341

Shsmith341---$112-$14555-125-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 125/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/30


----------



## dkostel

dkostel---$92-$16073-160-AUL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 305/20, 160/21- sent 7/8, passed 7/26 

WooHoo!!! Lots of future Aloha for me


----------



## Pluto 32

Pluto 32---$130-$21472-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/24, taken 7/28


----------



## Sneaky3

Pluto 32 said:


> Pluto 32---$130-$21472-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/24, taken 7/28


Awwww sorry.


----------



## Randywatson79

Randywatson79---$108.50-$18163.60-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 320/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/15, passed 7/31

This thread was tremendously helpful for my first resale purchase. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978---$150-$11944-75-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 7/10, Taken 7/31

Bummer this is my first contract that Disney takes.


----------



## rongarbutt

rongarbutt---$105-$18730-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 174/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/29

My first rodeo....


----------



## Matty B13

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978---$150-$11944-75-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 7/10, Taken 7/31
> 
> Bummer this is my first contract that Disney takes.


That sucks!!! Hope the next one gets through.


----------



## TheresaNY

TheresaNY---$105-$18475-160-SSR-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/18  PASSED ROFR 8/2/19


----------



## Legoland18

Legoland18---$140-$22400160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 7/12 , taken 7/30

( I think DVC resellers was late in reporting back to me).

this was try number 2. ...


----------



## Sneaky3

Sneaky3---$104-$14888-130-SSR-Dec-0/18, 130/19, 130/20- sent 7/15, passed 7/31


----------



## HTXdvcDad

HTXdvcDad---$102-$11795-110-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 7/31


----------



## dogsmom

dogsmom---$120-$13298-100-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 23/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 7/15, passed 7/31

Update!  Yay!


----------



## GOALKIEPPER

rongarbutt said:


> rongarbutt---$105-$18730-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 174/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/29
> 
> My first rodeo....


Hope it goes through.  This is almost exactly the same as mine that was taken last month.  Good Luck!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Matty B13 said:


> That sucks!!! Hope the next one gets through.



Thanks. just have to find a small VGF contract. From the looks of it that seems just a difficult as passing ROfR


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

So how does Disney make money purchasing a stripped contract that has no current points available for a direct buyer to use? Are they sitting on these contracts waiting for future points to become available before selling (seems unlikely), or are they selling these contracts with current use year points available to the buyer? I know they can change the use year when they exercise ROFR, but are they also making these contracts whole again for the new direct buyer, and if they are, where are they pulling the points from?


----------



## Katie2

What-r-ya Goofy? said:


> So how does Disney make money purchasing a stripped contract that has no current points available for a direct buyer to use? Are they sitting on these contracts waiting for future points to become available before selling (seems unlikely), or are they selling these contracts with current use year points available to the buyer? I know they can change the use year when they exercise ROFR, but are they also making these contracts whole again for the new direct buyer, and if they are, where are they pulling the points from?


Interested in knowing the response to this question also, because if points are being added this could be an additional stressor for the system.


----------



## Cyberc1978

What-r-ya Goofy? said:


> So how does Disney make money purchasing a stripped contract that has no current points available for a direct buyer to use? Are they sitting on these contracts waiting for future points to become available before selling (seems unlikely), or are they selling these contracts with current use year points available to the buyer? I know they can change the use year when they exercise ROFR, but are they also making these contracts whole again for the new direct buyer, and if they are, where are they pulling the points from?


My understanding is (might not be entirely correct) is that they can change the UY of the points and then apply them to other contracts that are stripped, and by doing so a stripped contract is now loaded/whole again


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

What-r-ya Goofy? said:


> So how does Disney make money purchasing a stripped contract that has no current points available for a direct buyer to use? Are they sitting on these contracts waiting for future points to become available before selling (seems unlikely), or are they selling these contracts with current use year points available to the buyer? I know they can change the use year when they exercise ROFR, but are they also making these contracts whole again for the new direct buyer, and if they are, where are they pulling the points from?



What I have read is that Disney is required to own 2% of each resort. They can buy stripped contracts and count them towards that requirement, then sell contracts they already owned that have current points, while maintaining their 2%. This way they also get out of paying the maintenance fees on these points, since the fees for stripped points are usually in the contract as the seller’s responsibility.


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> What I have read is that Disney is required to own 2% of each resort. They can buy stripped contracts and count them towards that requirement, then sell contracts they already owned that have current points, while maintaining their 2%. This way they also get out of paying the maintenance fees on these points, since the fees for stripped points are usually in the contract as the seller’s responsibility.


It makes me wonder who is monitoring these transactions. It seems too easy to take a stripped contract and turn around and sell it fully loaded. Who's to know?


----------



## motherof5

chehan said:


> Sure did! Just heard back today that we passed.  Although, now the real waiting begins - closing with First American.


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Disney_Bliss said:


> Disney_Bliss---$99-$29375-270-OKW-Apr-270/18, 270/19, 270/20, 270/21- sent 7/24


Wow.  Great contract with all 2018 pts.  Good luck!


----------



## motherof5

Anuhea35 said:


> Anuhea35---$107-$17861-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 235/19, 160/20- sent 7/10, passed 7/24


Great deal.  Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Dtw002 said:


> Dtw002---$100-$16828-160-AKV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 0/21-Sell pay 2020 MF- sent 7/25


I never thought to ask seller to pay MF when I bought.  Seems more people are doing that.  Smart on your part.  Good luck.  I love AKV


----------



## The Jackal

motherof5 said:


> I never thought to ask seller to pay MF when I bought.  Seems more people are doing that.  Smart on your part.  Good luck.  I love AKV


The points for 2019 are all gone they buyer would never pay MF on points that the previous owner used. 2020 MF’s are not out.


----------



## badeacon

Tony McQ said:


> UPDATE on PVB contract:
> 
> Tony McQ---$130-$13674-100-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21-Closing 01/05/20- sent 7/11, passed 7/26
> [/QUOTE
> Congratulations, I also just had PVB pass at $130 early last month. Really looks like Disney is not looking for PVB at all. Time to load up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4130


----------



## 805disney

What-r-ya Goofy? said:


> So how does Disney make money purchasing a stripped contract that has no current points available for a direct buyer to use? Are they sitting on these contracts waiting for future points to become available before selling (seems unlikely), or are they selling these contracts with current use year points available to the buyer? I know they can change the use year when they exercise ROFR, but are they also making these contracts whole again for the new direct buyer, and if they are, where are they pulling the points from?


Think of it this way.  They are already marking it up huge when they sell to a direct buyer.  So they are paying today’s prices for the points which they don’t have to pay mf on and then can turn around and sell them a year or 2 from now at even higher prices. There is no cost to Disney to carry these points sine the mf have already been paid by the seller. Also stripped contracts usually sell for cheaper than o e with points available immediately


----------



## Katie2

I feel foolish now that I paid $135, but I agree they are completely ignoring PVB while fighting tooth and nail anything under 145 for GFV and BLT


----------



## 805disney

I suspect most of it has to do with current direct customer demand.  I am sure if there is a super sweet deal they are gonna scoop it up but they don’t want to be stuck holding to many points hoping someone will buy them.  While the recent change in abilities that allows Disney to change the use year only helps them with direct sales this means that there are no longer use years which are harder to get through rofr


----------



## Doberge

Katie2 said:


> I feel foolish now that I paid $135, but I agree they are completely ignoring PVB while fighting tooth and nail anything under 145 for GFV and BLT



I thought you had a good price at $135. My ROFR Poly contract is only effectively $5/point more for only 71 current/bankable UY points. 

I also saw it took 26 or 27 days for you to pass ROFR. I'm on day 25. Like you said, theyve not been taking Poly but the longer it takes the more nervous I get.


----------



## thelionqueen

Sold all my OKW contracts with no intention of another resale.  But this was tempting and my situation was positive enough to give it a shot.  Wish me luck!
thelionqueen---$117-$20490-170-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 170/20- sent 8/1


----------



## Katie2

thelionqueen said:


> Sold all my OKW contracts with no intention of another resale.  But this was tempting and my situation was positive enough to give it a shot.  Wish me luck!
> thelionqueen---$117-$20490-170-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 170/20- sent 8/1



Good luck!


----------



## thelionqueen

Txshadow said:


> Txshadow---$118-$25625-210-BWV-Apr-0/18, 348/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 7/10, passed 7/25
> 
> Fully loaded with banked points! Hoping we can rearrange our Dec trip to use some of the banked points or to rent them out.


Congrats!!!! Hoping I have the same luck with a stripped BWV contract.


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> T-i-double-guh-er---$129-$6974-50-AKV-Apr-0/18, 4/19, 50/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 7/17


Just got word that we passed ROFR. One step closer. 

Updated string: T-i-double-guh-er---$129-$6974-50-AKV-Apr-0/18, 4/19, 50/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 7/17, passed 8/2


----------



## paule350

paule350 said:


> paule350---$119-$19452-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/19
> 
> My first purchase so hopefully goes through






paule350---$119-$19452-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/19,  passed 8/2

our first contract !! yay!!


----------



## chehan

motherof5 said:


> Congratulations



Thanks! STILL waiting for closing docs from First American. It's been 3 weeks and 3 days since we passed ROFR. Yikes!


----------



## Just654

Just654---$103-$10300-100-SSR-AUG-0/18, 100/19, 100/20- Sent 7/17,passed 8/2


First DVC Contract


----------



## TheresaNY

TheresaNY said:


> TheresaNY---$105-$18475-160-SSR-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/18


Passed ROFR 8/2/19


----------



## Disney_Bliss

805disney said:


> Think of it this way.  They are already marking it up huge when they sell to a direct buyer.  So they are paying today’s prices for the points which they don’t have to pay mf on and then can turn around and sell them a year or 2 from now at even higher prices. There is no cost to Disney to carry these points sine the mf have already been paid by the seller. Also stripped contracts usually sell for cheaper than o e with points available immediately


How often does DVC actually resell contracts on older properties?


----------



## mlrl2288

Mine was sent in the same day is it safe to say I should be hearing today or Monday ?


----------



## rmbalisa

rmbalisa said:


> rmbalisa---$108-$23760-220-AKL-Dec-0/18, 186/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 7/16



Passed ROFR today. Took 17 days. Ecstatic!  I feel that $108 is the magic number right now. Anything lower is lucky. Delayed closings or stripped contracts have a better chance of passing with a lower price point though. I paid more per point so I wouldn’t have to go through it again lol


----------



## SG131

Disney_Bliss said:


> How often does DVC actually resell contracts on older properties?


All the contracts they are taking during ROFR, they can turn those points around and resell it.  I think they do have regular interest in direct purchases at the older resorts.


----------



## striker1064

striker1064 said:


> Another where I am the seller:
> 
> striker1064---$127-$8075-60-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 18/20, 60/21- sent 7/15



Update:

striker1064---$127-$8075-60-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 18/20, 60/21- sent 7/15, passed 8/2


----------



## Katie L

Cyberc1978 said:


> I know the data foundation is slim but is the pricing for SSR and AKV declining?
> 
> ETA: post #219 is also having a lower price for SSR than usual....



Since I had an SSR contract taken at higher than that 4 months ago and an AKV taken higher than that 2 months ago. Wondering the same. Disney just doesn't want me to own DVC.


----------



## GregBuch

GregBuch---$112-$29516-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 240/18, 480/19, 240/20- sent 7/19, passed 8/2


----------



## TJ Bryant

TJ Bryant---$148-$15310-100-BLT-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 7/18, passed 8/2

Woo!


----------



## mlrl2288

mlrl2288---$95-$16300-160-SSR-Feb-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/18  Taken 8/2


----------



## GOALKIEPPER

UPDATE:
Received great news today!  Offer PASSED ROFR!!!! Second time a charm.

GOALKIEPPER---$109-$14798-120-SSR-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 7/16, passed 8/2


----------



## AlexTina

GOALKIEPPER said:


> UPDATE:
> Received great news today!  Offer PASSED ROFR!!!! Second time a charm.
> 
> GOALKIEPPER---$109-$14798-120-SSR-Feb-0/18, 240/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 7/16, passed 8/2


Yay!!  Your giving me hope that this time we'll get through ROFR.  We're at $108 pp.


----------



## Sneaky3

AlexTina said:


> Yay!!  Your giving me hope that this time we'll get through ROFR.  We're at $108 pp.


I think you should be ok mine passed at $104 for 130 points


----------



## TJ Bryant

AlexTina said:


> Yay!!  Your giving me hope that this time we'll get through ROFR.  We're at $108 pp.



You’ll pass.  Anything above $100 I think you’re probably fine.


----------



## kellita119

Oh yeah!

kellita119---$148-$22835-150-BCV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/16, passed 8/2


----------



## AlexTina

Fingers crossed


----------



## mrsap

mrsap---$100-$23625-230-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20- sent 7/11, taken 7/30


**Not giving up......

mrsap---$100-$25232-230-SSR-Apr-0/18, 222/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 8/2


----------



## DaveNan

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$100-$23625-230-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20- sent 7/11, taken 7/30
> 
> 
> **Not giving up......
> 
> mrsap---$100-$25232-230-SSR-Apr-0/18, 222/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 8/2


Good luck!  Keep at it.


----------



## Doberge

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$100-$23625-230-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20- sent 7/11, taken 7/30
> 
> 
> **Not giving up......
> 
> mrsap---$100-$25232-230-SSR-Apr-0/18, 222/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 8/2



Good luck!


----------



## mrsap

Doberge said:


> It looks like your first contact must have had some favorable closing and other lower all-in costs that made it attractive to Disney. Good luck!



I guess so  I like this one better, so hopefully it will pass!!  Thanks!!


----------



## emchen

805disney said:


> Think of it this way.  They are already marking it up huge when they sell to a direct buyer.  So they are paying today’s prices for the points which they don’t have to pay mf on and then can turn around and sell them a year or 2 from now at even higher prices. There is no cost to Disney to carry these points sine the mf have already been paid by the seller. Also stripped contracts usually sell for cheaper than o e with points available immediately


I've noticed this pattern myself from the ROFR threads.  Stripped contracts are *a lot* more likely to be taken than comparable contracts that have had ROFR waived.  

I've heard from people that Disney can and does reload points to these contracts and sell them immediately.  Makes financial sense: get paid double the maintenance fee for the stripped use year, plus direct sale markup, equals maximum gain for them.  On the backend, a million ways to juggle points through accounting department...its a beautiful thing.


----------



## Doberge

mrsap said:


> I guess so  I like this one better, so hopefully it will pass!!  Thanks!!



I misread the UYs before and totally overlooked that you'd get +220 current use year points and next year's points 8 months sooner. That's a nice one!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I wasn't able to add a couple of you, since the formatting was off and the totals were incorrect. Sorry .


----------



## hlhlaw07

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I wasn't able to add a couple of you, since the formatting was off and the totals were incorrect. Sorry .


I have to say, and I understand that this will not likely be a popular view point, but I don’t find it all that helpful to have such stringent rules for posting for the string. So much that I don’t even really look at the beginning of the thread and just look at the posts as they come (which I would add is super unhelpful when I get a notice for a new posting, but it is just someone telling them to click the link in the first post) I can tell what they are trying to convey whether they meet the formatting requirements. I would also add that a properly formatted string doesn’t actually convey accurate information. The price per point does not generally correlate to what people are actually paying per point and gives a false sense of people paying less than they are actually paying. Again, not trying to offend, just trying to point out that maybe the stringent formatting guidelines aren’t as useful as they are made out to be. I personally only look at the posts as they are posted and then have to do the mental math myself to see what people are actually paying per point because the string does not actually convey that without additional math. Also the string generator will not even generate a string in some circumstances, for instance, like when a seller gives a credit for future MFs. If you put the price/point the contract was listed at and then actually put the total price you are paying, there will be an error because the math doesn’t work out and it won’t give you a string. 

This thread is immensely helpful, but sometimes way too hard to just post simple information that people can digest on their own. I wonder if we wouldn’t get more information if people weren’t required to meet an exact format that doesn’t necessarily give simple information that doesn’t require more analysis. And I know there is a string generator to do the work for you, but on a lot of computers/networks it doesn’t work. 

Again, not trying to offend or make those mad who run this thread. I have been closely following these threads for years and have used them to buy numerous resale contracts in the past two years. But I haven’t used them in the way they purport to be useful. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## emchen

Add-on-itis:

emchen---$184.3-$30888-160-VGC-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 160/20- sent 7/30

emchen---$95-$20805-200-SSR-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20-International Seller- sent 7/31


----------



## pangyal

hlhlaw07 said:


> I have to say, and I understand that this will not likely be a popular view point, but I don’t find it all that helpful to have such stringent rules for posting for the string. So much that I don’t even really look at the beginning of the thread and just look at the posts as they come (which I would add is super unhelpful when I get a notice for a new posting, but it is just someone telling them to click the link in the first post) I can tell what they are trying to convey whether they meet the formatting requirements. I would also add that a properly formatted string doesn’t actually convey accurate information. The price per point does not generally correlate to what people are actually paying per point and gives a false sense of people paying less than they are actually paying. Again, not trying to offend, just trying to point out that maybe the stringent formatting guidelines aren’t as useful as they are made out to be. I personally only look at the posts as they are posted and then have to do the mental math myself to see what people are actually paying per point because the string does not actually convey that without additional math. Also the string generator will not even generate a string in some circumstances, for instance, like when a seller gives a credit for future MFs. If you put the price/point the contract was listed at and then actually put the total price you are paying, there will be an error because the math doesn’t work out and it won’t give you a string.
> 
> This thread is immensely helpful, but sometimes way too hard to just post simple information that people can digest on their own. I wonder if we wouldn’t get more information if people weren’t required to meet an exact format that doesn’t necessarily give simple information that doesn’t require more analysis. And I know there is a string generator to do the work for you, but on a lot of computers/networks it doesn’t work.
> 
> Again, not trying to offend or make those mad who run this thread. I have been closely following these threads for years and have used them to buy numerous resale contracts in the past two years. But I haven’t used them in the way they purport to be useful. Just my 2 cents...



I respect and appreciate your viewpoint, I honestly do . Thank you kindly for the feedback and the food for thought. At this point in time, I plan to continue requesting that people use the formatting that I have set up over the years of running this thread by utilizing the ROFR string generator tool so that the information is clear, concise, uniform, and easily viewed and interpreted.

I will say that I have seen another ROFR thread with people posting everything willy-nilly and it made my head hurt trying to interpret the data that was being posted. 

As well, all you need to do to figure out the “true” price per point, dollar for dollar, is to divide the total by the number of points on the contract. If the total is missing the MFs due at closing, or the broker’s admin fees, that number will be skewed and will not represent a valid data point.

If you all are having issues generating accurate strings, please let me know. I have a guy I can talk to about that (paging @ScubaCat )!


----------



## Matty B13

pangyal said:


> I will say that I have seen another ROFR thread with people posting everything willy-nilly and it made my head hurt trying to interpret the data that was being posted.


Yes, that one is a complete mess and very hard to figure anything out.


----------



## Randywatson79

I greatly appreciate the work and info in this thread. It was invaluable for my first resale purchase.


----------



## thelionqueen

hlhlaw07 said:


> I have to say, and I understand that this will not likely be a popular view point, but I don’t find it all that helpful to have such stringent rules for posting for the string. So much that I don’t even really look at the beginning of the thread and just look at the posts as they come (which I would add is super unhelpful when I get a notice for a new posting, but it is just someone telling them to click the link in the first post) I can tell what they are trying to convey whether they meet the formatting requirements. I would also add that a properly formatted string doesn’t actually convey accurate information. The price per point does not generally correlate to what people are actually paying per point and gives a false sense of people paying less than they are actually paying. Again, not trying to offend, just trying to point out that maybe the stringent formatting guidelines aren’t as useful as they are made out to be. I personally only look at the posts as they are posted and then have to do the mental math myself to see what people are actually paying per point because the string does not actually convey that without additional math. Also the string generator will not even generate a string in some circumstances, for instance, like when a seller gives a credit for future MFs. If you put the price/point the contract was listed at and then actually put the total price you are paying, there will be an error because the math doesn’t work out and it won’t give you a string.
> 
> This thread is immensely helpful, but sometimes way too hard to just post simple information that people can digest on their own. I wonder if we wouldn’t get more information if people weren’t required to meet an exact format that doesn’t necessarily give simple information that doesn’t require more analysis. And I know there is a string generator to do the work for you, but on a lot of computers/networks it doesn’t work.
> 
> Again, not trying to offend or make those mad who run this thread. I have been closely following these threads for years and have used them to buy numerous resale contracts in the past two years. But I haven’t used them in the way they purport to be useful. Just my 2 cents...



There is so much attention and work required to supply this incredible source of information.  Although it might be user friendly to just post what you think is needed, it's definitely not easy for those who disseminate all this and more information.  I found the link quite easy actually... way easier than trying to do it myself.  I appreciate their effort and am happy to do anything I can to contribute.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Randywatson79 said:


> I greatly appreciate the work and info in this thread. It was invaluable for my first resale purchase.



I completely agree. Using this thread I went from a total novice to very well informed in the space of just a few weeks. I’m struggling to understand why that simple form is causing such issues. It’s half a dozen entires and your done!


----------



## emchen

I’ve been able to see patterns from this thread that has helped me enormously as well. Thank you OP!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SwirlTheCitrus---$105-$16385-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 8/1


----------



## BrerRemus

I agree would have been still trying to get through ROFR without this thread. Thanks so much for all tour hard work I appreciate it.


----------



## mrsap

This board is extremely helpful, keep up the good work


----------



## Jecca

Jecca said:


> Jecca---$152-$25940-160-BLT-Aug-0/18, 139/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/18



Update that we passed on 8/2!!

Jecca---$152-$25940-160-BLT-Aug-0/18, 139/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/18, passed 8/2


----------



## kannons610

Great thread.  I really like the standardized format.  My wife and I are thinking about purchasing at SSR.  We have three kids and I was hoping someone could give me some information regarding studio room occupancy there.  I know Disney states that studio occupancy at SSR is 4 but do they allow five people or would they not let us stay in a studio with two adults and three kids?  I know that back in the day we could just put a kid on the floor without Disney knowing but now everyone is linked to the room because of the magic bands so its tougher.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## pangyal

kannons610 said:


> Great thread.  I really like the standardized format.  My wife and I are thinking about purchasing at SSR.  We have three kids and I was hoping someone could give me some information regarding studio room occupancy there.  I know Disney states that studio occupancy at SSR is 4 but do they allow five people or would they not let us stay in a studio with two adults and three kids?  I know that back in the day we could just put a kid on the floor without Disney knowing but now everyone is linked to the room because of the magic bands so its tougher.  Thanks in advance for your help.


Unfortunately, the fire codes preclude them from allowing more than the stated occupancy for each room. That being said, if you are able to purchase enough points to book one-bedrooms, I would bet that your sanity would stretch along with your points . Five people in a studio is a bit daunting if that is all you are ever planning for. With the one-bedroom, you get the laundry and the full kitchen, plus almost double the breathing room. Just my two cents .


----------



## kannons610

Thanks for that information.  I would prefer a one bedroom but it costs so many more points.  It would be much easier to stay for longer than a week in a studio.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kannons610 said:


> Great thread.  I really like the standardized format.  My wife and I are thinking about purchasing at SSR.  We have three kids and I was hoping someone could give me some information regarding studio room occupancy there.  I know Disney states that studio occupancy at SSR is 4 but do they allow five people or would they not let us stay in a studio with two adults and three kids?  I know that back in the day we could just put a kid on the floor without Disney knowing but now everyone is linked to the room because of the magic bands so its tougher.  Thanks in advance for your help.


 
Places that allow 5 in a studio are :  BRV, BWV, BCV, PVB and VGF.  The 5th bed is a pull down single Murphy bed.   For cost effectiveness it would be better to buy one of these and book studios as long as you can book at 11 months.


----------



## motherof5

Just654 said:


> Just654---$103-$10300-100-SSR-AUG-0/18, 100/19, 100/20-Sent 7/17-passed 8/2
> 
> First DVC Contract


Congratulations


----------



## kboo

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$100-$23625-230-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20- sent 7/11, taken 7/30
> 
> 
> **Not giving up......
> 
> mrsap---$100-$25232-230-SSR-Apr-0/18, 222/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 8/2



For $1600 more you get 222 points more ... well played! Good luck!


----------



## mrsap

kboo said:


> For $1600 more you get 222 points more ... well played! Good luck!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## DisneyKid11

This is coming from someone that is impatiently waiting the rofr phase, but a thought occured to me. If Disney takes a contract, the seller is happy, the broker is happy, and the buyer gets nothing. There was sombody recently that had 3 in a row taken. The buyer put time and effort into finding the seller, making the deal, and hashing out a good contract, and then Disney can choose to reap the benefits of that hard work. I was thinking a 2 phase rofr would be a good idea. Phase 1 ... Any listing goes through Disney for rofr  before hitting the market, and before a buyer wastes any time with that listing.  If they pass on the listing, Phase 2 comes into play. Phase 2 ... a contract is hashed out between buyer and seller and goes to Disney for 2nd rofr. If they then decide to take it after they passed in Phase 1,  buyer gets a finders fee of x amount of $ per point (maybe $3) on that contract. I know it will never happen, but just a thought.


----------



## ScubaCat

Just654 said:


> Just654---$103-$10300-100-SSR-AUG-0/18, 100/19, 100/20-Sent 7/17-passed 8/2
> 
> First DVC Contract


Would you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can be added to the list? Much appreciated!


----------



## Bing Showei

DisneyKid11 said:


> This is coming from someone that is impatiently waiting the rofr phase, but a thought occured to me. If Disney takes a contract, the seller is happy, the broker is happy, and the buyer gets nothing. There was sombody recently that had 3 in a row taken. The buyer put time and effort into finding the seller, making the deal, and hashing out a good contract, and then Disney can choose to reap the benefits of that hard work. I was thinking a 2 phase rofr would be a good idea. Phase 1 ... Any listing goes through Disney for rofr  before hitting the market, and before a buyer wastes any time with that listing.  If they pass on the listing, Phase 2 comes into play. Phase 2 ... a contract is hashed out between buyer and seller and goes to Disney for 2nd rofr. If they then decide to take it after they passed in Phase 1,  buyer gets a finders fee of x amount of $ per point (maybe $3) on that contract. I know it will never happen, but just a thought.


ROFR, and all things Disney timeshare related, is designed first and foremost to serve Disney. The sooner you come to terms with that, the healthier your relationship with Disney will be and the less likely it is you’ll feel disappointed that “owner” interest is secondary.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SwirlTheCitrus---$105-$16285-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 8/1


Sorry, it was off by $100!


----------



## BcIcemen

I like the idea of a two phase RORF. Once listed it goes to Disney and they decide if they want the contract or not. If Disney passes on it it then goes out to the public. Then when someone bids to buy a contract the RORF is already done and can go right to closing. So ROFR is done first, a reverse of today’s system


----------



## mrsap

BcIcemen said:


> I like the idea of a two phase RORF. Once listed it goes to Disney and they decide if they want the contract or not. If Disney passes on it it then goes out to the public. Then when someone bids to buy a contract the RORF is already done and can go right to closing. So ROFR is done first, a reverse of today’s system



I think that’s a wonderful idea.


----------



## Doberge

Doberge said:


> Doberge---$145-$15175-100-PVB-Mar-0/18, 71/19, 100/20, 100/21-Seller pay closing- sent 7/8



Can now finally update to passed. First contract mood​
Doberge---$145-$15679-100-PVB-Mar-0/18, 71/19, 100/20, 100/21-Seller pay closing- sent 7/8, passed 8/5

ETA: $15175 was mistaken total cost without closing fees. I'm not paying closing but updated the total to $15679 to include seller paid closing, buyer paid admin fee, and buyer paid remaining UY point maintenance fees. My apologies for the error in my original post.


----------



## Derian

Derian---$143-$23505-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 7/25 

Per DVC Resale Market's Blogs that is $1/point higher than what was bought back in July, and the highest bought back in June so I'm hoping ours will make it (but accept that there is a significant chance they'll snatch it up).


----------



## anabelle

anabelle said:


> anabelle---$99-$25135-250-SSR-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 207/20, 250/21- sent 7/15, taken 8/5


Time for a new strategy. As someone already alluded to, just making the broker money at my time and expense.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyKid11 said:


> This is coming from someone that is impatiently waiting the rofr phase, but a thought occured to me. If Disney takes a contract, the seller is happy, the broker is happy, and the buyer gets nothing. There was sombody recently that had 3 in a row taken. The buyer put time and effort into finding the seller, making the deal, and hashing out a good contract, and then Disney can choose to reap the benefits of that hard work. I was thinking a 2 phase rofr would be a good idea. Phase 1 ... Any listing goes through Disney for rofr  before hitting the market, and before a buyer wastes any time with that listing.  If they pass on the listing, Phase 2 comes into play. Phase 2 ... a contract is hashed out between buyer and seller and goes to Disney for 2nd rofr. If they then decide to take it after they passed in Phase 1,  buyer gets a finders fee of x amount of $ per point (maybe $3) on that contract. I know it will never happen, but just a thought.



That is not ROFR though.  A right of first refusal is always about having the option to purchase at the same terms of a bonafide offer.  That is why it takes a signed contract between the 2 parties before DVC reviews.  What you describe is just having a buy back program.


----------



## Just654

ScubaCat said:


> Would you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can be added to the list? Much appreciated!



I think I fixed it. Wasnt totally sure what was wrong


----------



## DisneyKid11

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That is not ROFR though.  A right of first refusal is always about having the option to purchase at the same terms of a bonafide offer.  That is why it takes a signed contract between the 2 parties before DVC reviews.  What you describe is just having a buy back program.


I completely understand how and why it works the way it does. I also know that my thought would never ever happen. So lets say we call my Phase 1 Right of First Buy Back then, and if they decline on that, and take it from a buyer in Phase 2 because buyer made a great deal,  that's when buyer also gets compensated for their time. Like I said ... I know this is not a realistic hope ... just my 0.02 on what would be fair to ALL parties involved.  I know it's all about business though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyKid11 said:


> I completely understand how and why it works the way it does. I also know that my thought would never ever happen. So lets say we call my Phase 1 Right of First Buy Back then, and if they decline on that, and take it from a buyer in Phase 2 because buyer made a great deal,  that's when buyer also gets compensated for their time. Like I said ... I know this is not a realistic hope ... just my 0.02 on what would be fair to ALL parties involved.  I know it's all about business though.



I don't think the current process is actually unfair though.  It's simply Right of first Refusal.


----------



## Doberge

The proposed system doesn't change anything for the seller other than shifting to contract, and potentially hurts sellers by subjecting them to *two* waiting periods and lengthening time from listing to selling. The system wouldnt change anything to Disney other than either lengthening the process or incurring higher costs to increase staff attention to review processes. The system could only benefit buyers who choose to pay listing prices and that's likely not a large group. 

I also don't think third parties (here, buyers who lost contracts to Disney exercising first refusal) deserve anything for "wasted time."


----------



## Syndrome

I highly doubt Disney is going to change anything that might potentially help buyers purchase DVC *resale* contracts .......
They are doing everything in their power to "convince" buyers to purchase direct . Making the resale process easier for buyers is not exactly what they are going for !
Purchasing resale to save $$$ is always a gamble , and sometimes it wont work out in your favor . Just keep trying .


----------



## motherof5

kboo said:


> For $1600 more you get 222 points more ... well played! Good luck!


Good luck


----------



## Randywatson79

anabelle said:


> Time for a new strategy. As someone already alluded to, just making the broker money at my time and expense.



It's a strange animal, isn't it? Being a great negotiator doesn't necessarily pay off here. I just got my first ROFR to pass and intentionally paid around where I think it would pass based on the data in this thread. Of course it's a inexact science and some cheap ones slip through.

I think if (who am I kidding.. when) I attack another contract I may try to be a bit more shrewd and take some stabs at steals, when time is less important.


----------



## Derian

DVCResaleMarket posted a new report today (link is blocked by the thread tools).  It includes a table of the top price that Disney exercised ROFR on in each month.  These threads are nice in showing that many things slip through Disney's max threshold, but the report is pretty comprehensive if you want to have an idea at what point they start to take contracts.

FWIW, our offer price was at the top of their range for June, and $1 above the max they took in July.  There's still a solid chance they'll take ours, but we'll see.


----------



## mustinjourney

DisneyKid11 said:


> I completely understand how and why it works the way it does. I also know that my thought would never ever happen. So lets say we call my Phase 1 Right of First Buy Back then, and if they decline on that, and take it from a buyer in Phase 2 because buyer made a great deal,  that's when buyer also gets compensated for their time. Like I said ... I know this is not a realistic hope ... just my 0.02 on what would be fair to ALL parties involved.  I know it's all about business though.


who's going to pay that finder's fee?  Disney?


----------



## mustinjourney

BcIcemen said:


> I like the idea of a two phase RORF. Once listed it goes to Disney and they decide if they want the contract or not. If Disney passes on it it then goes out to the public. Then when someone bids to buy a contract the RORF is already done and can go right to closing. So ROFR is done first, a reverse of today’s system



That wouldn't work in many cases since people do not always pay list price.  So in instances where disney passed on the list price, but the buyer negotiated it down a few $$ per point, under your system, Disney never actually got their opportunity for ROFR.


----------



## kboo

Randywatson79 said:


> I think if (who am I kidding.. when) I attack another contract I may try to be a bit more shrewd and take some stabs at steals, when time is less important.



I definitely felt a lot more relaxed when adding on - while I had several offers where the seller declined to even counter (looking at you, BCV!), I ended up getting some good deals without feeling like I had vacations in the balance waiting on ROFR. One of our contracts actually had points I had to rent out because we couldn't use them in time.


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$135-$22491-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 8/5 

anyone think this'll pass?


----------



## DisneyKid11

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$135-$22491-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 8/5
> 
> anyone think this'll pass?


That's a great contract! I try to look at it as everything could pass, and is worth a shot if you find what you want at a great deal. Good luck!


----------



## Gryhndmom

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$135-$22491-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 8/5
> 
> anyone think this'll pass?


 The odds say no but.....stranger things have happened.


----------



## mlrl2288

What area of the website is the report?


----------



## Derian

mlrl2288 said:


> What area of the website is the report?



If you go to dvcresalemarket.com, it's under "blog".  Title of the report is "DVC Right of First Refusal Report (ROFR): July ’19 Report".  It only includes data for the contracts they've sold, so it wouldn't include all of the ones included here.  But they sell enough to provide some pretty solid information to take into account when you are trying to determine what price you should offer.  They only update that once a month, so this thread will often have more up-to-date information.


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$135-$22491-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 8/5
> 
> anyone think this'll pass?


I think $146 is the magic number right now.


----------



## ScubaCat

hlhlaw07 said:


> I have to say, and I understand that this will not likely be a popular view point, but I don’t find it all that helpful to have such stringent rules for posting for the string. So much that I don’t even really look at the beginning of the thread and just look at the posts as they come (which I would add is super unhelpful when I get a notice for a new posting, but it is just someone telling them to click the link in the first post) I can tell what they are trying to convey whether they meet the formatting requirements. I would also add that a properly formatted string doesn’t actually convey accurate information. The price per point does not generally correlate to what people are actually paying per point and gives a false sense of people paying less than they are actually paying. Again, not trying to offend, just trying to point out that maybe the stringent formatting guidelines aren’t as useful as they are made out to be. I personally only look at the posts as they are posted and then have to do the mental math myself to see what people are actually paying per point because the string does not actually convey that without additional math. Also the string generator will not even generate a string in some circumstances, for instance, like when a seller gives a credit for future MFs. If you put the price/point the contract was listed at and then actually put the total price you are paying, there will be an error because the math doesn’t work out and it won’t give you a string.
> 
> This thread is immensely helpful, but sometimes way too hard to just post simple information that people can digest on their own. I wonder if we wouldn’t get more information if people weren’t required to meet an exact format that doesn’t necessarily give simple information that doesn’t require more analysis. And I know there is a string generator to do the work for you, but on a lot of computers/networks it doesn’t work.
> 
> Again, not trying to offend or make those mad who run this thread. I have been closely following these threads for years and have used them to buy numerous resale contracts in the past two years. But I haven’t used them in the way they purport to be useful. Just my 2 cents...





pangyal said:


> I respect and appreciate your viewpoint, I honestly do . Thank you kindly for the feedback and the food for thought. At this point in time, I plan to continue requesting that people use the formatting that I have set up over the years of running this thread by utilizing the ROFR string generator tool so that the information is clear, concise, uniform, and easily viewed and interpreted.
> 
> I will say that I have seen another ROFR thread with people posting everything willy-nilly and it made my head hurt trying to interpret the data that was being posted.
> 
> As well, all you need to do to figure out the “true” price per point, dollar for dollar, is to divide the total by the number of points on the contract. If the total is missing the MFs due at closing, or the broker’s admin fees, that number will be skewed and will not represent a valid data point.
> 
> If you all are having issues generating accurate strings, please let me know. I have a guy I can talk to about that (paging @ScubaCat )!





Here's the best way to describe why we do it this way vs how the other folks do it.  For the purposes of this demonstration, replace the phrase "brake pads" with "ROFR thread":


----------



## lovethesun12

hlhlaw07 said:


> I have to say, and I understand that this will not likely be a popular view point, but I don’t find it all that helpful to have such stringent rules for posting for the string. So much that I don’t even really look at the beginning of the thread and just look at the posts as they come (which I would add is super unhelpful when I get a notice for a new posting, but it is just someone telling them to click the link in the first post) I can tell what they are trying to convey whether they meet the formatting requirements. I would also add that a properly formatted string doesn’t actually convey accurate information. The price per point does not generally correlate to what people are actually paying per point and gives a false sense of people paying less than they are actually paying. Again, not trying to offend, just trying to point out that maybe the stringent formatting guidelines aren’t as useful as they are made out to be. I personally only look at the posts as they are posted and then have to do the mental math myself to see what people are actually paying per point because the string does not actually convey that without additional math. Also the string generator will not even generate a string in some circumstances, for instance, like when a seller gives a credit for future MFs. If you put the price/point the contract was listed at and then actually put the total price you are paying, there will be an error because the math doesn’t work out and it won’t give you a string.
> 
> This thread is immensely helpful, but sometimes way too hard to just post simple information that people can digest on their own. I wonder if we wouldn’t get more information if people weren’t required to meet an exact format that doesn’t necessarily give simple information that doesn’t require more analysis. And I know there is a string generator to do the work for you, but on a lot of computers/networks it doesn’t work.
> 
> Again, not trying to offend or make those mad who run this thread. I have been closely following these threads for years and have used them to buy numerous resale contracts in the past two years. But I haven’t used them in the way they purport to be useful. Just my 2 cents...


But if people do it your way, it leaves more room for error. If they give a cost per point it's inaccurate because no one knows exactly how Disney will increase their dues over the years. 

If the rules were less strict, wouldn't it also be harder for people who keep up this thread on their own time to decipher information? That would just mean more work for them for something that is just out of the goodness of their heart anyway. Leave out a dollar sign with incorrect formatting and then you question does 120 mean $120 per point, or 120 point contract? Then ask and it turns out the 120 meant a use year of december and the 0 was a typo. Writing those questions and waiting for answers will take extra time.

Everyone uses the information in different ways. If one person wants cost per point over the entire contract, the next person will want that with financing, the next person with financing at a different rate, the next with projections for dues increases, etc. The best thing about the simple format is it lets you do whatever cost projections you want on your time. At least it has for me.


----------



## marygrcevic

marygrcevic---$108-$24634-220-AUL-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-Subsidized dues- sent 8/7


----------



## rongarbutt

Another vote for consistent formatting.  For spread sheet maniacs like myself, I can easily copy months worth of data into excel and run the numbers.  Even with all that, my first offer was with my heart, not my brain!


----------



## Doberge

Also. The string generator includes a "notes" section that's useful for stuff like Mary's post above of a contract with subsidized dues. 

"Closing Time" is an example of a thread where all there are many useful data points but so many that it's only digestible how it's run with each post being a different set of data points. Ultimately, it's difficult to get a sense of trends if needing to look through multiple pages. That's doubly difficult for a ROFR thread where data is more resort dependent, one could look through multiple five pages and not find a similar contract. Much easier to see it all in one post organized by status and resort in a format that's consistent.

My only suggestion would be to maybe change the leading "price per point" font to be bolded, italicized, or normal depending on current UY points. Maybe bolded for fully loaded contracts with some banked points, normal font for contracts without banked points but fo have current UY points, and italicized for a stripped contract. It moght help with some eye gymnastics looking over to see what is stripped, fully loaded, or neither.


----------



## armsk

armsk---$103-$8071-70-SSR-Aug-0/18, 36/19, 70/20, 70/21- sent 8/7


----------



## aftereden

aftereden---$105-$18730-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 158/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/07/2019

What do you all think is the likelihood we will pass ROFR?  30%?


----------



## Pongo&Perdita9190

We currently travel with my wife’s parents as they’re DVC members. Once I got introduced to DVC through them (8years ago) it’s been a dream of my wife and I to become DVC owner for ourselves. 

After staying in Hilton Head Island for 8 days we headed home. That’s when we found out Disney waives the ROFR. This is our first contract!!!! What a way to finish off a vacation.

Pongo&Perdita9190---$105-$17345-160-AKV-Jun-0/18, 7/19, 160/20- sent 7/18, passed 8/2


----------



## agirlcallededdy

agirlcallededdy---$103-$24176-220-SSR-Feb-0/18, 4/19, 440/20, 220/21-50/50 MF '19- sent 8/7


----------



## ScubaCat

aftereden said:


> What do you all think is the likelihood we will pass ROFR?  30%?


----------



## thelionqueen

ScubaCat said:


>


OMG LOL


----------



## emchen

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$135-$22491-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 8/5
> 
> anyone think this'll pass?



Very likely because loaded contract.  Enjoy!


----------



## emchen

marygrcevic said:


> marygrcevic---$108-$24634-220-AUL-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-Subsidized dues- sent 8/7


Awesome contract!  So jealous...subsidized dues!  May I ask where you found it?


----------



## emchen

aftereden said:


> aftereden---$105-$18730-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 158/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/07/2019
> 
> What do you all think is the likelihood we will pass ROFR?  30%?


90+% because of unbanked 2018 points.


----------



## Anuhea35

marygrcevic said:


> marygrcevic---$108-$24634-220-AUL-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-Subsidized dues- sent 8/7



I seen this one! Good luck


----------



## Phatscott25

Here we go again...

phatscott25---$156-$25620-160-BLT-Jun-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays MF 2019- sent 8/8


----------



## Pescatch

Newbie here. Got add-on-itis and found this thread. Posting my history from this year in my quest to get our first contract which was finally successful on the third attempt. Under agreement for an add on and will post that once contract is signed and submitted. 

Pescatch---$148-$30501-200-VGF-Feb-0/18, 290/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/27, taken 1/25

Pescatch---$147-$37735-250-VGF-Jun-160/18, 331/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 1/30, taken 3/5

Pescatch---$160-$34312-200-VGF-Aug-0/18, 264/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 3/13, passed 3/27


----------



## marygrcevic

Anuhea35 said:


> I seen this one! Good luck


Thank you !!!


----------



## Pluto 32

Pluto 32---$145-$30528-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 112/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/8


----------



## Jojejoja

Jojejoja---$95-$18620-190-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 190/20, 190/21- sent 8/8

I don't know what we were thinking. The plan was to get 50-75 points.


----------



## emchen

Jojejoja said:


> Jojejoja---$95-$18620-190-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 190/20, 190/21- sent 8/8
> 
> I don't know what we were thinking. The plan was to get 50-75 points.


Haha!  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Sneaky3

Jojejoja said:


> Jojejoja---$95-$18620-190-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 190/20, 190/21- sent 8/8
> 
> I don't know what we were thinking. The plan was to get 50-75 points.


Haha I had the same plan but ended up with 130 at SSR.


----------



## Pspotteck

Update:
Pspotteck---$113-$25817-210-AKV-Dec-0/18, 238/19, 210/20- sent 7/24, passed 8/9


----------



## tntbrd

It's odd how a little good news can make all of the envy of others having AKL contracts pass at a lower per price point than ours that was taken last month just melt away.  Guess now we just wait to close.

tntbrd---$142-$30517-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 177/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 07/22, passed 08/09 

It's bad that I already have looked to add on right!?

Thanks for the insight of this thread to the posters and, especially, to the creator.  Invaluable resource.


----------



## MrGreek

MrGreek---$99-$25470-250-SSR-Apr-0/18, 248/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 7/21, taken 8/9


----------



## MrGreek

MrGreek---$99-$25470-250-SSR-Apr-0/18, 248/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 7/21, taken 8/9


----------



## emchen

emchen said:


> emchen---$95-$20805-200-SSR-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20-International Seller- sent 7/31



:-( had a contract typo that had to be corrected for the seller to re-sign.  Went to Disney today for ROFR... 
emchen---$95-$20805-200-SSR-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20-International Seller- sent 8/9


----------



## skier_pete

Just had my first contract ROFRd by Disney. 

********** - $109-$18091-160-AKV-Dec-0/18,1/19,160/20, 160/21 - sent 7/21, taken 8/9


----------



## Rizzoch1

Rizzoch1 said:


> rizzoch1---$112-$26515-230-AKV-Apr-0/18, 230/19, 230/20, 230/21-seller pays MF '19'- sent 7/15


Passed 8/9


----------



## Cindyandjp

Cindyandjp---$100-$10527-100-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 7/23, taken 8/9

Our first attempt at a DVC contract.  Pretty bummed since we were hoping to book at the 7 month window for April break and use points.  Looks like we will have to rent now.


----------



## Pescatch

Pescatch---$175-$23437-125-VGF-Aug-0/18, 120/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 8/9


----------



## Beazle

hlhlaw07 said:


> I have to say, and I understand that this will not likely be a popular view point, but I don’t find it all that helpful to have such stringent rules for posting for the string. So much that I don’t even really look at the beginning of the thread and just look at the posts as they come (which I would add is super unhelpful when I get a notice for a new posting, but it is just someone telling them to click the link in the first post) I can tell what they are trying to convey whether they meet the formatting requirements. I would also add that a properly formatted string doesn’t actually convey accurate information. The price per point does not generally correlate to what people are actually paying per point and gives a false sense of people paying less than they are actually paying. Again, not trying to offend, just trying to point out that maybe the stringent formatting guidelines aren’t as useful as they are made out to be. I personally only look at the posts as they are posted and then have to do the mental math myself to see what people are actually paying per point because the string does not actually convey that without additional math. Also the string generator will not even generate a string in some circumstances, for instance, like when a seller gives a credit for future MFs. If you put the price/point the contract was listed at and then actually put the total price you are paying, there will be an error because the math doesn’t work out and it won’t give you a string.
> 
> This thread is immensely helpful, but sometimes way too hard to just post simple information that people can digest on their own. I wonder if we wouldn’t get more information if people weren’t required to meet an exact format that doesn’t necessarily give simple information that doesn’t require more analysis. And I know there is a string generator to do the work for you, but on a lot of computers/networks it doesn’t work.
> 
> Again, not trying to offend or make those mad who run this thread. I have been closely following these threads for years and have used them to buy numerous resale contracts in the past two years. But I haven’t used them in the way they purport to be useful. Just my 2 cents...



I completely agree. I am still bruised by the condescending and quite aggressive rebuke I received when I apparently did not use precisely the exact format demanded.


----------



## ScubaCat

********** said:


> Just had my first contract ROFRd by Disney.
> 
> ********** - $109-$18091-160-AKV-Dec-0/18,1/19,160/20, sent 7/21, taken 8/9



Could you format that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?  Sorry they bought it back. (I hear AKV is a dump anyway.  J/k)


----------



## skier_pete

ScubaCat said:


> Could you format that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?  Sorry they bought it back. (I hear AKV is a dump anyway.  J/k)



OK - I tried to figure out what i missed.


----------



## hlhlaw07

Never mind


----------



## motherof5

marygrcevic said:


> marygrcevic---$108-$24634-220-AUL-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-Subsidized dues- sent 8/7


good luck.  For subsidized do the dues ever go up?


----------



## ScubaCat

********** said:


> OK - I tried to figure out what i missed.


Some people like to import the data and analyze it (build graphs and stuff), so it just helps if it's exact every time.  You got pretty close, though! But I can always tell


----------



## pangyal

Beazle said:


> I completely agree. I am still bruised by the condescending and quite aggressive rebuke I received when I apparently did not use precisely the exact format demanded.



*Beazle*


> Beazle - $89 – $ 31150, - 350 - BRV @ WL- Sep -3/19, 350/20 - sent 5/12 –passed 6/20.



*Scubacat*


> Could you reformat that for the list with the link in post#1?



Is this the response you are referring to?


----------



## pangyal

********** said:


> OK - I tried to figure out what i missed.


I find your posts so incredibly helpful, most of all the Availability analysis, that I will gladly fix your string for you .

I'm sorry your AKL got taken. It's our favourite resort and we had to try five times this round before one squeaked through when we were trying to buy more points.

**********---$109-$18091-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 160/20- sent 7/21, taken 8/8


----------



## pangyal

Pescatch said:


> Newbie here. Got add-on-itis and found this thread. Posting my history from this year in my quest to get our first contract which was finally successful on the third attempt. Under agreement for an add on and will post that once contract is signed and submitted.
> 
> Pescatch---$148-$30501-200-VGF-Feb-0/18, 290/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/27, taken 1/25
> 
> Pescatch---$147-$37735-250-VGF-Jun-160/18, 331/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 1/30, taken 3/5
> 
> Pescatch---$160-$34312-200-VGF-Aug-0/18, 264/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 3/13, passed 3/27


I'm so sorry, but we always get the past threads locked to avoid confusion with which thread to use for the current postings. I won't be able to add these. I'm sorry you had two out of three taken, though !


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## ScubaCat

.


----------



## ScubaCat

Beazle said:


> I completely agree. I am still bruised by the condescending and quite aggressive rebuke I received when I apparently did not use precisely the exact format demanded.



I'm very sorry you felt that way.  It looks like a simple thing, but believe me @pangyal volunteers a LOT of time to maintain that list. If you don't agree with how we're doing it, I honestly don't know what to say to that.


----------



## skier_pete

pangyal said:


> I find your posts so incredibly helpful, most of all the Availability analysis, that I will gladly fix your string for you .
> 
> I'm sorry your AKL got taken. It's our favourite resort and we had to try five times this round before one squeaked through when we were trying to buy more points.
> 
> **********---$109-$18091-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 1/19, 160/20- sent 7/21, taken 8/8



Thank you. Still not sure what I missed.


----------



## Pescatch

pangyal said:


> I'm so sorry, but we always get the past threads locked to avoid confusion with which thread to use for the current postings. I won't be able to add these. I'm sorry you had two out of three taken, though !


No worries at all. Just figured I would pass along the data points in case anyone wanted. 

The first taken one was painful since we were prior to the January changes with that one.


----------



## hlhlaw07

********** said:


> Thank you. Still not sure what I missed.


You didn’t miss anything with the information. It was all there and correct. You had one dash after your username instead of the required three.


----------



## pangyal

********** said:


> Thank you. Still not sure what I missed.


There were spaces that should have been there (between the use years) that were not, so the sections with the commas would pull incorrectly for anyone who was trying to import into a spreadsheet. There were also spaces that were there that should not have been, so again, it would have created different formatting and would not display properly. The placeholder hyphens also had extra spaces around them in each spot. Hope this helps! Not a big deal at all, but you were wondering .


----------



## pangyal

hlhlaw07 said:


> You didn’t miss anything with the information. It was all there and correct. You had one dash after your username instead of the required three.



Not quite .


----------



## BA_travels

BA_travels---$105-$19357-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 26/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/30


----------



## Disneykate605

pangyal said:


> Updated


Thank you so much for maintaining this thread...the info was so helpful when it came to our resale purchases!


----------



## BigOnDis

MrGreek said:


> MrGreek---$99-$25470-250-SSR-Apr-0/18, 248/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 7/21, taken 8/9



Dang it, this is very similar to the contract I just put an offer on.  Don't see mine passing, if this didn't.


----------



## pangyal

BigOnDis said:


> Dang it, this is very similar to the contract I just put an offer on.  Don't see mine passing, if this didn't.


You honestly never know. We’ve seen contracts come through with pretty much identical numbers where one is priced higher than the other and is the one that ends up being taken, so don’t give up hope just yet!


----------



## anabelle

> anabelle---$99-$25135-250-SSR-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 207/20, 250/21- sent 7/15, taken 8/2


----------



## tntbrd

pangyal said:


> There were spaces that should have been there (between the use years) that were not, so the sections with the commas would pull incorrectly for anyone who was trying to import into a spreadsheet. There were also spaces that were there that should not have been, so again, it would have created different formatting and would not display properly. The placeholder hyphens also had extra spaces around them in each spot. Hope this helps! Not a big deal at all, but you were wondering .



Thanks for explaining this as I was super confused when our AKL was posted asit seemed to me that I had followed the format. It’s good to know dashes, spaces, and hyphens make a difference and why!  Glad you posted this!


----------



## marygrcevic

motherof5 said:


> good luck.  For subsidized do the dues ever go up?


Thank you!  They do go up, but they will never be what a non subsidized contract dues will be.


----------



## Cali2nooga

Our first attempt at purchasing.  Waiting on pins and needles...


Cali2nooga---$100-$24156-234-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 234/20-international seller- sent 7/31

Seller has also requested a delayed closing in late-September


----------



## Cousin Orville

Cousin Orville---$172-$51600-300-VGF-Aug-259/19, 300/20, 300/21 - sent 8/9


----------



## kerepka625

kerepka625---$112-$20670-160-SSR-Dec-42/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 7/17, passed 8/2


----------



## Iestyn5150

Cali2nooga said:


> Our first attempt at purchasing.  Waiting on pins and needles...
> 
> 
> Cali2nooga---$100-$24156-234-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 234/20-international seller- sent 7/31
> 
> Seller has also requested a delayed closing in late-September



Good luck with that one!


----------



## thelionqueen

Cali2nooga said:


> Our first attempt at purchasing.  Waiting on pins and needles...
> 
> 
> Cali2nooga---$100-$24156-234-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 234/20-international seller- sent 7/31
> 
> Seller has also requested a delayed closing in late-September


Maybe since it's an international seller, this could pass... otherwise, seems unlikely based on the cost.  BUT.. anything can happen!  Good luck!


----------



## thelionqueen

My previous contract fell through but was lucky to find another, almost identical but with more loaded points.  Please update previous string with this new one.  Thanks!
thelionqueen---$117-$21234-170-BWV-Aug-0/18, 161/19, 170/20, 170/21-Owner pay 1/2 19 MF- sent 8/8


----------



## loutoo

loutoo---$155-$16035-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays MF '19- sent 8/12 

This will be out 2nd contract.  they have prebanked the 2019 points into 2020.  The single point in 2019 is banked from 2018 and is basically a throwaway.

Although the $155 is higher than I might like, the seller paying MF for the banked points puts us right where I think we should be.  Fingers crossed that we close in time to book my late May trip before the 7 month mark hits.


----------



## loutoo

Also, a big thanks to pangyall for all of the work on this thread.  It has been an awesome resource for us during this offer and with our past purchase as well.


----------



## kannons610

Question regarding Fidelity.  I placed an offer for the asking price on a SSR listing last Wednesday night.  An agent followed up with me the next day and said she would email me the contract but never did.  I called the following day and left a message for my agent.  I also spoke to another agent who said it was on a manager's desk but she would make sure it got emailed to be by the end of the day.  I left another message today for my agent but I have yet to receive the contract or even a callback.  Has anyone has any issues, good or bad, dealing with Fidelity?   Any suggestions on how to proceed would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Katie2

kannons610 said:


> Question regarding Fidelity.  I placed an offer for the asking price on a SSR listing last Wednesday night.  An agent followed up with me the next day and said she would email me the contract but never did.  I called the following day and left a message for my agent.  I also spoke to another agent who said it was on a manager's desk but she would make sure it got emailed to be by the end of the day.  I left another message today for my agent but I have yet to receive the contract or even a callback.  Has anyone has any issues, good or bad, dealing with Fidelity?   Any suggestions on how to proceed would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


I have a VGF contract pending ROFR, and my experience has been nothing but positive. I’m dealing with Bonnie, and she has been super responsive.


----------



## thelionqueen

kannons610 said:


> Question regarding Fidelity.  I placed an offer for the asking price on a SSR listing last Wednesday night.  An agent followed up with me the next day and said she would email me the contract but never did.  I called the following day and left a message for my agent.  I also spoke to another agent who said it was on a manager's desk but she would make sure it got emailed to be by the end of the day.  I left another message today for my agent but I have yet to receive the contract or even a callback.  Has anyone has any issues, good or bad, dealing with Fidelity?   Any suggestions on how to proceed would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


Who’s your agent?  I’ve worked with Bonnie previously and Shawn now, both have been great!


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

kannons610 said:


> Question regarding Fidelity.  I placed an offer for the asking price on a SSR listing last Wednesday night.  An agent followed up with me the next day and said she would email me the contract but never did.  I called the following day and left a message for my agent.  I also spoke to another agent who said it was on a manager's desk but she would make sure it got emailed to be by the end of the day.  I left another message today for my agent but I have yet to receive the contract or even a callback.  Has anyone has any issues, good or bad, dealing with Fidelity?   Any suggestions on how to proceed would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


Is it for 200 points? If so, I may have been sent your contract instead... I made an offer for OKW on Wednesday. It was initially declined, then on Thursday the broker said the seller reconsidered and would accept my offer - broker said she would have the contract sent over that day. I didn’t get the DocuSign link until Friday, then when I opened it to sign this weekend, it was someone else’s SSR contract. I let the broker know today and she said she would get the right contract sent over. I got an email that they deleted the DocuSign envelope, but no OKW contract yet.


----------



## thelionqueen

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> Is it for 200 points? If so, I may have been sent your contract instead... I made an offer for OKW on Wednesday. It was initially declined, then on Thursday the broker said the seller reconsidered and would accept my offer - broker said she would have the contract sent over that day. I didn’t get the DocuSign link until Friday, then when I opened it to sign this weekend, it was someone else’s SSR contract. I let the broker know today and she said she would get the right contract sent over. I got an email that they deleted the DocuSign envelope, but no OKW contract yet.


That would be a small world!!


----------



## kannons610

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> Is it for 200 points? If so, I may have been sent your contract instead... I made an offer for OKW on Wednesday. It was initially declined, then on Thursday the broker said the seller reconsidered and would accept my offer - broker said she would have the contract sent over that day. I didn’t get the DocuSign link until Friday, then when I opened it to sign this weekend, it was someone else’s SSR contract. I let the broker know today and she said she would get the right contract sent over. I got an email that they deleted the DocuSign envelope, but no OKW contract yet.


 It was for 200 points.  Hopefully that is the reason for the delay.


----------



## kannons610

thelionqueen said:


> Who’s your agent?  I’ve worked with Bonnie previously and Shawn now, both have been great!



My agent is Amy G.


----------



## DisneyKid11

kannons610 said:


> Question regarding Fidelity.  I placed an offer for the asking price on a SSR listing last Wednesday night.  An agent followed up with me the next day and said she would email me the contract but never did.  I called the following day and left a message for my agent.  I also spoke to another agent who said it was on a manager's desk but she would make sure it got emailed to be by the end of the day.  I left another message today for my agent but I have yet to receive the contract or even a callback.  Has anyone has any issues, good or bad, dealing with Fidelity?   Any suggestions on how to proceed would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.



Our contract in ROFR stage now is with Fidelity and Bonnie as our agent. So far she's been extremely quick. We made an offer on a Fri morning, she called the sellers and emailed us by around lunchtime to say they had accepted. Contracts were sent by Fri afternoon. We sent it back over the weekend, and we were emailed that it had been sent to Disney on Mon. Bonnie has also been very quick to respond to any questions I have sent.


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

kannons610 said:


> It was for 200 points.  Hopefully that is the reason for the delay.


Hopefully tomorrow morning we’ll both get our contracts to sign! I’m actually not too optimistic mine will pass ROFR, but might as well give it a shot. I’d like to get the ball rolling so I can get an answer one way or the other, and proceed accordingly.


----------



## kannons610

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> Is it for 200 points? If so, I may have been sent your contract instead... I made an offer for OKW on Wednesday. It was initially declined, then on Thursday the broker said the seller reconsidered and would accept my offer - broker said she would have the contract sent over that day. I didn’t get the DocuSign link until Friday, then when I opened it to sign this weekend, it was someone else’s SSR contract. I let the broker know today and she said she would get the right contract sent over. I got an email that they deleted the DocuSign envelope, but no OKW contract yet.



Good luck with your OKW contract.  Were the initials of the two people on the SSR contract you were mistakenly sent KR and JD by chance?


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

kannons610 said:


> Good luck with your OKW contract.  Were the initials of the two people on the SSR contract you were mistakenly sent KR and JD by chance?


Thanks, you too. I think so, I took a screenshot of a page to show my wife, it doesn’t have first names, but the last names do start with R and D.


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

Just received the email with our OKW contract, everything looks right this time. Should be adding the ROFR string to the thread in the next few days. Hopefully yours is straightened out as well.


----------



## jtonyharris

jtonyharris---$75-$6299-75-HH-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 75/21- sent 8/12


----------



## Katie2

katie2---$160-$13250-80-VGF-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 80/21- sent 7/23, passed 8/13


----------



## Disney_Bliss

Disney_Bliss---$99-$29375-270-OKW-Apr-270/18, 270/19, 270/20, 270/21- sent 7/24, passed 8/13

Totally excited - was worried it would be taken from other posts this past week.  Whew, and good luck to everyone!!


----------



## BigOnDis

BigonDis---$98-$26385-250-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 250/21- sent 8/13

Not feeling very optimistic about this one, but who knows, maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## *pixie*

*pixie*---$59-$18795-270-VB-Jun-0/18, 226/19, 270/20, 270/21- sent 8/7


----------



## rongarbutt

kannons610 said:


> Question regarding Fidelity.  I placed an offer for the asking price on a SSR listing last Wednesday night.  An agent followed up with me the next day and said she would email me the contract but never did.  I called the following day and left a message for my agent.  I also spoke to another agent who said it was on a manager's desk but she would make sure it got emailed to be by the end of the day.  I left another message today for my agent but I have yet to receive the contract or even a callback.  Has anyone has any issues, good or bad, dealing with Fidelity?   Any suggestions on how to proceed would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


I am dealing with them right now and they have been moving swiftly.  My agent is Bonnie.


----------



## Dtw002

Dtw002---$100-$16828-160-AKV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 0/21-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 7/25, passed 8/13


----------



## Iestyn5150

*pixie* said:


> *pixie*---$59-$18795-270-VB-Jun-0/18, 226/19, 270/20, 270/21- sent 8/7



Damn, that’s a tasty offer! You’ll have had a steal if that one passes ROFR!


----------



## *pixie*

Iestyn5150 said:


> Damn, that’s a tasty offer! You’ll have had a steal if that one passes ROFR!



VB has been passing at $57-$59, so fingers crossed this one goes through!!


----------



## redc

redc---$130-$29363-220-BWV-Aug-220/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 8/8


----------



## Brett Wyman

Brett Wyman---$113-$18650-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 2/19, 160/20- sent 7/25, passed 8/13


----------



## DM3MD

DM3MD---$103-$11435-100-SSR-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 294/19, 6/20- sent 8/12

Interesting contract... 2017 points banked into 2018, 2018 points banked into 2019, most 2020 points borrowed into 2019.  Asking price was $100/point, we offered $103 as that seems to be the sweet spot for passing ROFR on loaded contracts.  Planning on renting out around 300 points to recoup a nice chunk of the purchase price. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Dtw002 said:


> Dtw002---$100-$16828-160-AKV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 0/21-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 7/25, passed 8/13



Man how'd you get that one through! They shot down my $106 and $109 on 160 points. Congrats!


----------



## tarajean1962

kannons610 said:


> Question regarding Fidelity.  I placed an offer for the asking price on a SSR listing last Wednesday night.  An agent followed up with me the next day and said she would email me the contract but never did.  I called the following day and left a message for my agent.  I also spoke to another agent who said it was on a manager's desk but she would make sure it got emailed to be by the end of the day.  I left another message today for my agent but I have yet to receive the contract or even a callback.  Has anyone has any issues, good or bad, dealing with Fidelity?   Any suggestions on how to proceed would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.



I can also honestly say that I have had no problem with Fidelity and I am also happy with First American Title.  Things actually progressed a little swifter than I was told.  However, if I were in your shoes, I would give them maybe one more call and tell them I was withdrawing my offer and was going to look elsewhere.  Having been through this process it is frustrating enough to wait when things do move as they should.  Good luck!  I also used Bonnie and then Shawn.  They were both awesome.


----------



## agirlcallededdy

tarajean1962 said:


> I can also honestly say that I have had no problem with Fidelity and I am also happy with First American Title.  Things actually progressed a little swifter than I was told.  However, if I were in your shoes, I would give them maybe one more call and tell them I was withdrawing my offer and was going to look elsewhere.  Having been through this process it is frustrating enough to wait when things do move as they should.  Good luck!  I also used Bonnie and then Shawn.  They were both awesome.



A comment on Fidelity. We signed last Tuesday, but contracts didn't get submitted for ROFR until this morning. I was surprised by the delay (I had told it would happen same day by Shawn?!) Anyhow, glad now to have confirmation that we are on Disney's desk, but still. I did ask to use Mason Title instead of First American Title, fwiw.


----------



## kannons610

tarajean1962 said:


> I can also honestly say that I have had no problem with Fidelity and I am also happy with First American Title.  Things actually progressed a little swifter than I was told.  However, if I were in your shoes, I would give them maybe one more call and tell them I was withdrawing my offer and was going to look elsewhere.  Having been through this process it is frustrating enough to wait when things do move as they should.  Good luck!  I also used Bonnie and then Shawn.  They were both awesome.



Thanks.  I received the contract this morning and sent it back.  Hopefully it will get sent for ROFR this week.  It's one of two we made offers on.


----------



## kannons610

Kannons610---$89-$18385-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 200/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 8/12


----------



## *pixie*

We are also going through Fidelity.  It's been ok so far, but we were spoiled by our previous broker who was in constant communication with us every step of the way and Fidelity has been a little frustrating in that respect. We signed our contract on 8/30 and heard nothing until I emailed on 8/2 and were told we would receive a copy of the executed contract and it would be sent to ROFR on 8/5.  Again, heard nothing, and I emailed on 8/7 and was told it would be sent to ROFR by 8/8.  I received notification later in the afternoon on 8/7 that it had been sent to ROFR.  We also requested to use Jeffrey Sweet instead of First American Title.


----------



## TXTink75

TXTink75---$107-$23310-200-SSR-Sep-0/18, 306/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 7/26, passed 8/13


----------



## thelionqueen

kannons610 said:


> Kannons610---$89-$18385-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 200/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 8/12


Good luck on this one!  I’d be pleasantly surprised if the pass as it seems unlikely. There are no 20’ points so I’m confused


----------



## AlexTina

thelionqueen said:


> Good luck on this one!  I’d be pleasantly surprised if the pass as it seems unlikely. There are no 20’ points so I’m confused


Same.  Might I add I'd be extremely jealous if it passed, lol.  Good luck!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

thelionqueen said:


> Good luck on this one!  I’d be pleasantly surprised if the pass as it seems unlikely. There are no 20’ points so I’m confused



Feb UY - they could have been used or transferred.


----------



## kannons610

thelionqueen said:


> Good luck on this one!  I’d be pleasantly surprised if the pass as it seems unlikely. There are no 20’ points so I’m confused



Thanks. They borrowed from '20 and used them all.  It's like a 20-1 shot.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Anyone else getting a ‘timed out’ message when trying to login to the members section of the DVC site?


----------



## kboo

Iestyn5150 said:


> Anyone else getting a ‘timed out’ message when trying to login to the members section of the DVC site?


I was having the same problem this morning. UGHHHH


----------



## Iestyn5150

kboo said:


> I was having the same problem this morning. UGHHHH



I’m still getting it now! Just a scared looking Rex telling me there’s nothing to see here! Grrr...


----------



## Cindyandjp

cindyandjp---$105-$12759-110-SSR-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 8/14


----------



## DVC Fanatic

DVC Fanatic---$125-$7259-50-BWV-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 8/14


----------



## hammer1995

hammer1995---$85-$12750-150-OKW-Aug-0/18-0/19-150/20- sent 7/26, Disney exercised ROFR on 8/13


----------



## motherof5

marygrcevic said:


> Thank you!  They do go up, but they will never be what a non subsidized contract dues will be.


How did you get info on it I'm looking at a possible add on.


----------



## motherof5

Disney_Bliss said:


> Disney_Bliss---$99-$29375-270-OKW-Apr-270/18, 270/19, 270/20, 270/21- sent 7/24, passed 8/13
> 
> Totally excited - was worried it would be taken from other posts this past week.  Whew, and good luck to everyone!!


Wow! Congratulations.  Great contract.


----------



## motherof5

Cali2nooga said:


> Our first attempt at purchasing.  Waiting on pins and needles...
> 
> 
> Cali2nooga---$100-$24156-234-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 234/20-international seller- sent 7/31
> 
> Seller has also requested a delayed closing in late-September


Good luck.  Mine was similiar and passed last year and I swore it was because it was international seller.


----------



## motherof5

kannons610 said:


> Kannons610---$89-$18385-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 200/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 8/12


Good luck


----------



## CeiliDancer

CeiliDancer---$140-$14580-100-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/8


----------



## marygrcevic

motherof5 said:


> How did you get info on it I'm looking at a possible add on.


I looked at dues histories - and also information about why the dues were subsidized 
https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...o-subsidize-aulani-dues-over-life-of-contract


----------



## TonyaG83

Just waiting to hear back to see whether my conditions (bank 2018 pts into 2019) on a 100pt PVB contract have been accepted so I can write up my little sentence happily. I was going to go with a larger BLT contract (150pts), but those are being bought up left, right, and centre it seems!


----------



## Iceman13

Iceman 13---$148-$15383-100-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 98/20, 100/21- sent 7/25, passed 8/13


----------



## BuzzyBelle

TonyaG83 said:


> Just waiting to hear back to see whether my conditions (bank 2018 pts into 2019) on a 100pt PVB contract have been accepted so I can write up my little sentence happily. I was going to go with a larger BLT contract (150pts), but those are being bought up left, right, and centre it seems!


We are in the same position. Really love BLT but felt like we would have to overpay to ensure that it would pass. Put in an offer today at PVB that was just accepted Sending positive thoughts your way and fingers crossed that both of our contracts pass!


----------



## Magicmcky

Cindyandjp said:


> Cindyandjp---$100-$10527-100-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 7/23, taken 8/9
> 
> Our first attempt at a DVC contract.  Pretty bummed since we were hoping to book at the 7 month window for April break and use points.  Looks like we will have to rent now.


We passed at $102 I was scared to get any closer based off what I was seeing on this board.


----------



## Dtw002

Brett Wyman said:


> Man how'd you get that one through! They shot down my $106 and $109 on 160 points. Congrats!



Thanks!  Kinda stripped, I’m thinking that helped.  Matches our March UY, so was happy to get it.


----------



## motherof5

marygrcevic said:


> I looked at dues histories - and also information about why the dues were subsidized
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...o-subsidize-aulani-dues-over-life-of-contract


thanks


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> Just received the email with our OKW contract, everything looks right this time. Should be adding the ROFR string to the thread in the next few days. Hopefully yours is straightened out as well.



Addonitis hit quick. Officially closed on our AKV contract yesterday, and now this. Not too optimistic it will actually pass ROFR, but figured it’s worth a shot. Just hoping the drunk monkey is extra tipsy when it crosses his desk.

T-i-double-guh-er---$87-$4090-40-OKW-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 40/20- sent 8/16


----------



## BA_travels

BA_travels said:


> BA_travels---$105-$19357-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 26/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/30



Update - Disney waived ROFR

BA_travels---$105-$19357-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 26/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/30, passed 8/16


----------



## Shsmith341

BA_travels said:


> Update - Disney waived ROFR
> 
> BA_travels---$105-$19357-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 26/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/30, passed 8/16


Congrats!  I hope I hear about my AKV contract today. It was submitted the same day as yours.


----------



## Tombstones Quake

Tombstones Quake said:


> Tombstones Quake---$106-$17515-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 7/25



Update:

Tombstones Quake---$106-$17515-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 7/25, taken 8/16


----------



## Katie L

BA_travels said:


> Update - Disney waived ROFR
> 
> BA_travels---$105-$19357-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 26/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/30, passed 8/16





Tombstones Quake said:


> Update:
> 
> Tombstones Quake---$106-$17515-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 7/25, taken 8/16



They really seem to be preferring stripped contracts. Oh, mouse, how you confound.

@Tombstones Quake and @BA_travels what broker? If you want to share. (A data point I wish was included in the list... but the strings would just get longer and longer...)


----------



## Tombstones Quake

Katie L said:


> They really seem to be preferring stripped contracts. Oh, mouse, how you confound.
> 
> @Tombstones Quake and @BA_travels what broker? If you want to share. (A data point I wish was included in the list... but the strings would just get longer and longer...)



I used DVC Resale Market.


----------



## GoofyCoaster

BA_travels said:


> Update - Disney waived ROFR
> 
> BA_travels---$105-$19357-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 26/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/30, passed 8/16





Tombstones Quake said:


> Update:
> 
> Tombstones Quake---$106-$17515-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 7/25, taken 8/16




Is the total correct on BA-travels? The total seems about $2000 higher than would be expected, even including closing costs and MFs on the 26 points from 2019.  If the total is accurate, that would explain why Tombstones was taken while BAs passed.


----------



## Shsmith341

Shsmith341---$112-$14555-125-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 125/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/30, passed 8/16

Yay. So happy that part of the wait is over.


----------



## rongarbutt

Katie L said:


> They really seem to be preferring stripped contracts. Oh, mouse, how you confound.


With every point left over, you add $7.44 to the contract.  I am hoping to get through a $105 per pt AKL, but I would own MF this year, effectively making the sale price $112 per.

And mine went to ROFR on the 29th.  What's going on here?! I wanna know!


----------



## BA_travels

GoofyCoaster said:


> Is the total correct on BA-travels? The total seems about $2000 higher than would be expected, even including closing costs and MFs on the 26 points from 2019.  If the total is accurate, that would explain why Tombstones was taken while BAs passed.



I think I added it all correct. We have to pay the dues on the 26 points and closing costs. I may have added incorrectly though.


----------



## BA_travels

Katie L said:


> They really seem to be preferring stripped contracts. Oh, mouse, how you confound.
> 
> @Tombstones Quake and @BA_travels what broker? If you want to share. (A data point I wish was included in the list... but the strings would just get longer and longer...)



Buy and Sell DVC


----------



## AlexTina

Passed!!!  Yay!!

alextina---$108-$21223-170-SSR-Apr-0/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 7/29, passed 8/16


----------



## Doublea

This is our first contract. There haven't been any PVB taken in 2019, not sure about earlier because that's as far back as I went. In this thread I see one passed at $130 and another at $145. Hoping that I have the same luck. I'm also hoping that this doesn't take until October 22 (the closing date mentioned on the contract) because of the 96 2019 UY points. I'd like to be able to sell or use them before they expire, however if they expire I went into the contract assuming I wouldn't have them and am not paying the MF for them. 

Doublea---$145-$22916-150-PVB-Mar-0/18, 96/19, 173/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF '19'- sent 8/14


----------



## DisneyKid11

Doublea said:


> This is our first contract. There haven't been any PVB taken in 2019, not sure about earlier because that's as far back as I went. In this thread I see one passed at $130 and another at $145. Hoping that I have the same luck. I'm also hoping that this doesn't take until October 22 (the closing date mentioned on the contract) because of the 96 2019 UY points. I'd like to be able to sell or use them before they expire, however if they expire I went into the contract assuming I wouldn't have them and am not paying the MF for them.
> 
> Doublea---$145-$22916-150-PVB-Mar-0/18, 96/19, 173/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF '19'- sent 8/14


Oct 31 is the last day you can bank those 96 points.  I would ask the  seller to bank them just incase of any delays.


----------



## emchen

thelionqueen said:


> Maybe since it's an international seller, this could pass... otherwise, seems unlikely based on the cost.  BUT.. anything can happen!  Good luck!





Cali2nooga said:


> Our first attempt at purchasing.  Waiting on pins and needles...
> 
> 
> Cali2nooga---$100-$24156-234-AKV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 234/20-international seller- sent 7/31
> 
> Seller has also requested a delayed closing in late-September





Iestyn5150 said:


> Good luck with that one!





thelionqueen said:


> Maybe since it's an international seller, this could pass... otherwise, seems unlikely based on the cost.  BUT.. anything can happen!  Good luck!


I've always read that international sellers always pass ROFR...DVD doesn't touch those for tax or whatever reasons.  It will certainly be waived.  Nice contract!  Enjoy!


----------



## emchen

emchen---$184.3-$30888-160-VGC-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 160/20- sent 7/30, passed 8/16

Yes!  Now onto closing... very Disney-esque, one line after the other... :-(


----------



## mlittig

emchen said:


> emchen---$184.3-$30888-160-VGC-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 160/20- sent 7/30, passed 8/16
> 
> Yes!  Now onto closing... very Disney-esque, one line after the other... :-(



Nice price for the Grand Californian, emchen    Congrats


----------



## Doublea

DisneyKid11 said:


> Oct 31 is the last day you can bank those 96 points.  I would ask the  seller to bank them just incase of any delays.



Something I should have mentioned that was odd about this contract. Those 96 points are borrowed from 2020. Then in 2020 they have 119 banked points from 2019. I’m not sure what they were doing to have some borrowed and some banked like that. When you borrow points you can’t bank them again, right? That’s probably why they are paying the 19 MF and is why I was just thinking they may just expire. I will have two opportunities to use a small amount of points, but room availability will be an issue.


----------



## emchen

mlittig said:


> Nice price for the Grand Californian, emchen    Congrats


Thank you much!


----------



## kboo

Doublea said:


> Something I should have mentioned that was odd about this contract. Those 96 points are borrowed from 2020. Then in 2020 they have 119 banked points from 2019. I’m not sure what they were doing to have some borrowed and some banked like that. When you borrow points you can’t bank them again, right? That’s probably why they are paying the 19 MF and is why I was just thinking they may just expire. I will have two opportunities to use a small amount of points, but room availability will be an issue.


I bought a contract that had wacky points like that. That can happen if an owner plans a trip and then it gets canceled (due to a life circumstance) or if they fall behind on MFs or mortgage payments.


----------



## ChimneyJim

Our first contract.  We may add direct later.

ChimneyJim---$95-$20615-210-OKW-Apr-0/18, 2/19, 210/20- sent 8/17


----------



## pangyal

Cousin Orville said:


> Cousin Orville---$172-$51600-300-VGF-Aug-259/19, 300/20, 300/21 - sent 8/9


Hi! Your total should include all of the closing costs, dues owed at closing, etc. please .


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## Cousin Orville

pangyal said:


> Hi! Your total should include all of the closing costs, dues owed at closing, etc. please .


Thanks, corrected:

Cousin Orville---$172-$54265-300-VGF-Aug-259/19, 300/20, 300/21 - sent 8/9


----------



## emchen

Tony McQ said:


> UPDATE on AKV...
> 
> Tony McQ---$93.75-$15700-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/11, passed 7/29
> 
> My mind is completely blown on this one! Complete shot in the dark. Both great deals.
> 
> 2-for-2 this round!


International sellers?


----------



## DisneyKid11

DisneyKid11---$82-$25629-300-OKW-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20- sent 7/29, taken 8/18

We were expecting that. We already decided to switch gears to an AKL listing


----------



## rongarbutt

rongarbutt said:


> rongarbutt---$105-$18730-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 174/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/29



Update!
rongarbutt---$105-$18730-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 174/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/29, passed 8/18


----------



## Tommyboy18

rongarbutt said:


> Update!
> rongarbutt---$105-$18730-160-AKV-Aug-0/18, 174/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/29, passed 8/18



Curiously, where was that contract listed? When?

Nice buy!


----------



## rongarbutt

@Tommyboy18: This was listed on July 25 through Fidelity Resales.  My agent was Bonnie.  I was looking specifically for June or August use year.  I inquired about a similar stripped contract earlier in the day, my email/info went into the system.  While waiting to hear back on the other contract, an email with new listings came to my inbox and there it was, a diamond in the rough.


----------



## Tommyboy18

rongarbutt said:


> @Tommyboy18: ... diamond in the rough.


 Pretty much. 
AKV August 100-160pts non-stripped seem to be a rarity. Fidelity with the cheaper $105 price as well!
No wounder I never saw it.
Enjoy


----------



## Tony McQ

emchen said:


> International sellers?



Nope! Not international sellers, thankfully.


----------



## emchen

Tony McQ said:


> Nope! Not international sellers, thankfully.


Why do you say that?  Do the contracts take longer to close?

I ask cuz I am awaiting ROFR on a contract w an international seller.


----------



## Tony McQ

emchen said:


> Why do you say that?  Do the contracts take longer to close?
> 
> I ask cuz I am awaiting ROFR on a contract w an international seller.



Just a little more involved in those transactions, from what I understand.  Although, no first hand experience.  That said, people tend to fare well with international seller resale contracts.


----------



## Bing Showei

emchen said:


> Why do you say that?  Do the contracts take longer to close?
> 
> I ask cuz I am awaiting ROFR on a contract w an international seller.


Typically, yes. International contracts do take longer to close. This is primarily a delay on the sellers’ side. Unlike buyers, sellers’ documents need to be notarized. This will often involve making an appointment and taking a trip to the consulate for a notary public. 

All that said, two of my resale contracts were with international sellers and both closed in just over 30 days. Delays will often be more dependent upon title company or the seller themselves (meaning if they were domestic you’d have the same delays) than by virtue of just being international. Good luck with ROFR.


----------



## kboo

emchen said:


> Why do you say that?  Do the contracts take longer to close?
> 
> I ask cuz I am awaiting ROFR on a contract w an international seller.





Bing Showei said:


> Typically, yes. International contracts do take longer to close. This is primarily a delay on the sellers’ side. Unlike buyers, sellers’ documents need to be notarized. This will often involve making an appointment and taking a trip to the consulate for a notary public.
> 
> All that said, two of my resale contracts were with international sellers and both closed in just over 30 days. Delays will often be more dependent upon title company or the seller themselves (meaning if they were domestic you’d have the same delays) than by virtue of just being international. Good luck with ROFR.



I've bought from international sellers before as well. The additional "plus" is that they usually don't get taken in ROFR (I haven't seen one yet). I'm always surprised that, if you have the ability to wait a little longer, more people don't go for a good deal and better chances at ROFR.


----------



## robertk94

robertk94---$96-$11640-115-SSR-Jun-0/19, 115/20, 115/21- sent 8/03

My first try. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Derian

Derian---$143-$23505-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20- sent 7/25, taken 8/19 

Back to the beginning...


----------



## robertk94

robertk94 said:


> robertk94---$96-$11640-115-SSR-Jun-0/19, 115/20, 115/21- sent 8/03
> 
> My first try. Fingers crossed...



Update: 
robertk94---$96-$11640-115-SSR-Jun-0/19, 115/20, 115/21- sent 8/03, taken 8/19

grrrrr


----------



## Just654

robertk94 said:


> Update:
> robertk94---$96-$11640-115-SSR-Jun-0/19, 115/20, 115/21- sent 8/03, taken 8/19
> 
> grrrrr


I didn’t want to say anything when you posted that. But $102 is the magic number at SSR anything lower gets taken at this moment.


----------



## ScubaCat

Just654 said:


> I didn’t want to say anything when you posted that. But $102 is the magic number at SSR anything lower gets taken at this moment.



Not true - it's always a crap shoot, just with the dice weighted a little differently every time.


----------



## Just654

ScubaCat said:


> Not true - it's always a crap shoot, just with the dice weighted a little differently every time.


That is why I stated at this moment. I just closed on $103 SSR. And anything at 101 and lower has been taken for at least the last month


----------



## emchen

Bing Showei said:


> Typically, yes. International contracts do take longer to close. This is primarily a delay on the sellers’ side. Unlike buyers, sellers’ documents need to be notarized. This will often involve making an appointment and taking a trip to the consulate for a notary public.
> 
> All that said, two of my resale contracts were with international sellers and both closed in just over 30 days. Delays will often be more dependent upon title company or the seller themselves (meaning if they were domestic you’d have the same delays) than by virtue of just being international. Good luck with ROFR.


Great to know!  Thank you @Bing Showei


----------



## Anuhea35

Anuhea35---$91-$25852-250-OKW-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 8/1, taken 8/19

Anuhea35---$104-$21468-180-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 360/19, 180/20- sent 8/19


----------



## WeaverRN10

paule350 said:


> paule350---$119-$19452-150-BWV-Mar-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/19
> 
> My first purchase so hopefully goes through


Did this go through? Waiting on ours


----------



## igrsod

igrsod---$118-$5741-42-SSR-Aug-0/18, 42/19, 42/20, 42/21- sent 8/20

addonitis has struck... it didn't take long


----------



## mrsap

I’m getting very anxious now... I hope we hear in the next couple days.

Out of curiosity - for those that have purchased through Fidelity, did they contact you through Email or Phone regarding ROFR? Thanks!


----------



## Spark

Spark---$139-$27168-200-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21-sent 8/2, taken 8/19


----------



## hlhlaw07

mrsap said:


> I’m getting very anxious now... I hope we hear in the next couple days.
> 
> Out of curiosity - for those that have purchased through Fidelity, did they contact you through Email or Phone regarding ROFR? Thanks!


I’ve used them for a few contracts. When the contract was taken, I received an email. When it passed, I got a phone call.


----------



## mrsap

hlhlaw07 said:


> I’ve used them for a few contracts. When the contract was taken, I received an email. When it passed, I got a phone call.



 Thank you for your response! It’s funny how each company does it differently!!  I was actually dreading my phone ringing, but now I am hoping it does!!!


----------



## Cali2nooga

Update:  just received an e-mail that our contract passed ROFR!

Cali2nooga---$100-$24156-234-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 234/20-international seller- sent 7/31, passed 8/20 

I just want to add that when we made the offer, we did not know it was an international seller.  We read all the data on average sales prices and ROFR for the past few months.  We used a calculator on a resale website that said the contract was worth $104/pt, but gave a range of $100-107/pt.  The seller was asking $110/pt.  We thought we would offer $100 and they would counter at maybe $105 and we'd accept.  We thought under $105/pt was likely to be taken, $105-$110 was iffy, and over $110 was pretty safe.  After we made the offer, the seller (to our surprise) accepted our offer within 30 minutes.  Our first thought was that this was not a good thing, because our contract would get taken in ROFR and this was going to be a waste of time, but then we learned it was an international seller so we thought we might have a chance.  Luckily, that turned out to be the case.  Hope this information helps someone.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ScubaCat

igrsod said:


> igrsod---$118-$5741-42-SSR-Aug-0/18, 42/19, 42/20, 42/21- sent 8/20
> 
> addonitis has struck... it didn't take long



Well 42 more points should cure that addonitis no problem!


----------



## igrsod

ScubaCat said:


> Well 42 more points should cure that addonitis no problem!


lol..... it sure will.  I feel like it might be a chronic disease


----------



## igrsod

ScubaCat said:


> Well 42 more points should cure that addonitis no problem!


I feel like if I add on in small increments it won't sting as much and my hubby might not notice.


----------



## TonyaG83

TonyaG83---$142-$15526-100-PVB-Oct-75/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 8/20


----------



## Daisy1940

Daisy1940---$112-$24533-200-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 8/1, passed 8/20


----------



## ScubaCat

igrsod said:


> I feel like if I add on in small increments it won't sting as much and my hubby might not notice.



At least you handle it.  DW made me do all the work!


----------



## HTXdvcDad

HTXdvcDad said:


> HTXdvcDad---$102-$11795-110-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 7/31



HTXdvcDad---$102-$11795-110-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 7/31 - TAKEN 8/20.

Back to the search.


----------



## armsk

HTXdvcDad said:


> HTXdvcDad---$102-$11795-110-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 7/31 - TAKEN 8/20.


Worried for my 70pts at $103


----------



## Just654

armsk said:


> Worried for my 70pts at $103



I just closed on 100 points and $103 at SSR


----------



## DisneyKid11

mrsap said:


> I’m getting very anxious now... I hope we hear in the next couple days.
> 
> Out of curiosity - for those that have purchased through Fidelity, did they contact you through Email or Phone regarding ROFR? Thanks!


Ours just got taken on Sunday. Bonnie from Fidelity emailed us.


----------



## mrsap

DisneyKid11 said:


> Ours just got taken on Sunday. Bonnie from Fidelity emailed us.



I’m sorry to hear that. Thanks for responding.


----------



## agirlcallededdy

armsk said:


> Worried for my 70pts at $103



Me too! I am waiting on $103 on 220 points. I thought it was sent 8/7 but wasn't sent until 8/13. Also with Bonnie from Fidelity. Are SSR prices creeping up?!


----------



## Daisy1940

Cali2nooga said:


> Update:  just received an e-mail that our contract passed ROFR!
> 
> Cali2nooga---$100-$24156-234-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 234/20-international seller- sent 7/31, passed 8/20
> 
> I just want to add that when we made the offer, we did not know it was an international seller.  We read all the data on average sales prices and ROFR for the past few months.  We used a calculator on a resale website that said the contract was worth $104/pt, but gave a range of $100-107/pt.  The seller was asking $110/pt.  We thought we would offer $100 and they would counter at maybe $105 and we'd accept.  We thought under $105/pt was likely to be taken, $105-$110 was iffy, and over $110 was pretty safe.  After we made the offer, the seller (to our surprise) accepted our offer within 30 minutes.  Our first thought was that this was not a good thing, because our contract would get taken in ROFR and this was going to be a waste of time, but then we learned it was an international seller so we thought we might have a chance.  Luckily, that turned out to be the case.  Hope this information helps someone.  Good luck to everyone!



Congrats! This fellow Chattanoogan is jealous of this great deal!


----------



## Cali2nooga

Daisy1940 said:


> Congrats! This fellow Chattanoogan is jealous of this great deal!


Congrats to you too!  You got a great deal too since you get 2019 points.  Good day for the Chattanoogans!  Welcome home, neighbor!


----------



## kboo

ScubaCat said:


> Well 42 more points should cure that addonitis no problem!


That's like eating 1 tic tac for a sweet tooth. 



igrsod said:


> I feel like if I add on in small increments it won't sting as much and my hubby might not notice.



I tried that, it didn't work. A 100 point add-on at VGF turned out to be a gateway drug to buying RIV direct.


----------



## DM3MD

HTXdvcDad said:


> HTXdvcDad---$102-$11795-110-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 7/31 - TAKEN 8/20.
> 
> Back to the search.



Bummer... on ours that's currently in limbo, the seller was asking for $100/point (100 point SSR)... we offered $103, just to be "safe"... doesn't appear too safe now.  One week down, we'll see how it goes...


----------



## *pixie*

agirlcallededdy said:


> Me too! I am waiting on $103 on 220 points. I thought it was sent 8/7 but wasn't sent until 8/13. Also with Bonnie from Fidelity. Are SSR prices creeping up?!



Just curious, how did you find out it wasn’t sent on the date you thought??


----------



## denecarter

mrsap said:


> I’m getting very anxious now... I hope we hear in the next couple days.
> 
> Out of curiosity - for those that have purchased through Fidelity, did they contact you through Email or Phone regarding ROFR? Thanks!



For both of mine with Bonnie from Fidelity, I got emails that they passed.  I’m a teacher and email is easier to do... think I might have told them I prefer email.


----------



## skier_pete

2nd try at a contract - hopefully better try at getting the formatting right. Think this one has a better shot since it was loaded and I have to pay 2019 dues.

*********---$112-$19768-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 231/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/19


----------



## Disneykate605

********** said:


> 2nd try at a contract - hopefully better try at getting the formatting right. Think this one has a better shot since it was loaded and I have to pay 2019 dues.
> 
> *********---$112-$19768-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 231/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/19


Good luck!


----------



## emchen

********** said:


> 2nd try at a contract - hopefully better try at getting the formatting right. Think this one has a better shot since it was loaded and I have to pay 2019 dues.
> 
> *********---$112-$19768-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 231/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/19


Nice!  Looks like a shoo-in for waiver.


----------



## AlexTina

agirlcallededdy said:


> Me too! I am waiting on $103 on 220 points. I thought it was sent 8/7 but wasn't sent until 8/13. Also with Bonnie from Fidelity. Are SSR prices creeping up?!


We just passed at $108 our last at attempt $94 was promptly taken.  The woman we're working with at dvc resale market said $103 seems to be the lowest to get through so there's hope.  Good luck!!


----------



## Tombstones Quake

Tombstones Quake---$115-$20175-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20-International Seller- sent 8/21

2nd try with higher pt. value, banked points and international seller.  Hoping for ROFR passage this time.


----------



## DisneyKid11

DisneyKid11---$110-$30386-250-AKV-Dec-0/18, 418/19, 250/20- sent 8/21

Try #2. Switching direction to AKL. We actually changed our minds from OKW to AKL while waiting for the last one.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

BuzzyBelle---$137-$28105-200-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 266/20, 200/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 8/21

The wait begins...


----------



## igrsod

DisneyKid11 said:


> DisneyKid11---$110-$30386-250-AKV-Dec-0/18, 418/19, 250/20- sent 8/21
> 
> Try #2. Switching direction to AKL. We actually changed our minds from OKW to AKL while waiting for the last one.


We love our AKL contract


----------



## kannons610

Kannons610---$94-$20558-200-SSR-Apr-0/18, 156/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/21


----------



## Lclark5678

********** said:


> 2nd try at a contract - hopefully better try at getting the formatting right. Think this one has a better shot since it was loaded and I have to pay 2019 dues.
> 
> *********---$112-$19768-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 231/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/19




This is similar to mine (AKV $115/point for 160 points.  320 points for 2019, 160 for 2020) submitted exactly 4 weeks ago, and still haven’t heard!!! Any day now... 

Good luck on yours!


----------



## pangyal

Surprise midweek update !

I am heading off to my happy place(s) tomorrow morning, so I may not be able to update until Labour Day. Just keep posting and I will sort everything out when I get back. Happy ROFR-ing to all   !


----------



## mrsap

pangyal said:


> Surprise midweek update !
> 
> I am heading off to my happy place(s) tomorrow morning, so I may not be able to update until Labour Day. Just keep posting and I will sort everything out when I get back. Happy ROFR-ing to all   !



Have fun!!!!!! And thank you


----------



## pangyal

mrsap said:


> Have fun!!!!!! And thank you


Thank you, I am really keen to hear back on yours, you really deserve a win at this point!


----------



## mrsap

pangyal said:


> Thank you, I am really keen to hear back on yours, you really deserve a win at this point!



Aww, thank you. I enjoy playing the game, but like you said, a win would be nice


----------



## agirlcallededdy

*pixie* said:


> Just curious, how did you find out it wasn’t sent on the date you thought??



I was told over the phone it would be submitted the day we signed the contract - but only got confirmation it was submitted via email 7 days later from the title company.


----------



## Kellygirl77

Kellygirl77---$94-$19423-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 6/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/8


----------



## Catherine S

ladybugz93---$144-$30126-200-BLT-Jun-0/18, 144/19, 200/20, 200/21-split closing- sent 7/31, passed 8/20


----------



## robertk94

2nd try

robertk94---$102-$16260-150-SSR-Jun-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21-Seller Pays Closing- sent 8/21


----------



## *pixie*

agirlcallededdy said:


> I was told over the phone it would be submitted the day we signed the contract - but only got confirmation it was submitted via email 7 days later from the title company.



Thanks, ours was also supposed to be sent on 8/7 so I'm hoping it actually was. . .


----------



## BigOnDis

agirlcallededdy said:


> Me too! I am waiting on $103 on 220 points. I thought it was sent 8/7 but wasn't sent until 8/13. Also with Bonnie from Fidelity. Are SSR prices creeping up?!



I kind of wish my 250 SSR points at $98 would hurry up and get taken so I can get back in the game.  I knew I should have offered $103, but it was too hard for me to pay $1250 over asking price.


----------



## tntbrd

lost the link for the page that is putting all of this information into chart form.  Possible someone can post it again for me.  Sorry to ask and thanks in advance.


----------



## tntbrd

nevermind dvcstats.com; so simple that I feel foolish for asking.


----------



## mrsap

Well... I just heard from our agent...


WE PASSED!!! 

mrsap---$100-$25232-230-SSR-Apr-222/18, 230/19, 230/20- sent 8/2, passed 8/21



5th time was the charm


----------



## mrsap

hlhlaw07 said:


> I’ve used them for a few contracts. When the contract was taken, I received an email. When it passed, I got a phone call.



Just wanted to follow up with you, I received an Email that I passed. I guess it’s totally random.


----------



## igrsod

mrsap said:


> Well... I just heard from our agent...
> 
> 
> WE PASSED!!!
> 
> mrsap---$100-$25232-230-SSR-Apr-222/18, 230/19, 230/20- sent 8/2, passed 8/21
> 
> View attachment 427983
> 
> 5th time was the charm


Congratulations... so exciting and well deserved.  That's a great contract too.


----------



## WeaverRN10

weaverRN10---$118-$24015-200-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 8/20


----------



## mrsap

igrsod said:


> Congratulations... so exciting and well deserved.  That's a great contract too.



Thank you so much!


----------



## hlhlaw07

mrsap said:


> Just wanted to follow up with you, I received an Email that I passed. I guess it’s totally random.


It could be agent specific as well now that I think about it. With Bonnie I got emails (all the ones through her were ultimately taken) and with Bryan, I got a call (the contract through him passed). 

Or it’s totally random...glad yours passed!


----------



## mrsap

hlhlaw07 said:


> It could be agent specific as well now that I think about it. With Bonnie I got emails (all the ones through her were ultimately taken) and with Bryan, I got a call (the contract through him passed).
> 
> Or it’s totally random...glad yours passed!



I thought the same! Thank you so much!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> I may not be able to update until Labour Day



*labor


----------



## HickoryDickory

HickoryDickory---$106-$11726-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/23


I currently own BLT and BWV as my exclusive-use points contracts. Hoping I can add this SSR contract as my sleep-around points contract!


----------



## igrsod

ScubaCat said:


> *labor


It's Labour Day in Canada lol


----------



## Joeguy

Joeguy said:


> Second attempt worked!!
> Joeguy---$100-$5939-50-SSR-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/8


I finally received my membership number and once I registered, my points were already there!  Its been a long process but I'm happy to officially have my login now.  Also I did have to call Disney to complete the registration.


----------



## N8TR8

N8TR8---$93-$17579-168-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 168/19, 168/20- sent 8/22


----------



## DannyV

DannyV---$98-$16288-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 150/21- sent 8/22


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$162-$10369-60-VGF-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 115/20- sent 8/23


----------



## heidij28

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$162-$10369-60-VGF-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 115/20- sent 8/23


 
SherylLC, did you ever hear back about your BLT contract?  I'm waiting on a BLT contract as well; yours was submitted just a few days before mine.


----------



## SherylLC

heidij28 said:


> SherylLC, did you ever hear back about your BLT contract?  I'm waiting on a BLT contract as well; yours was submitted just a few days before mine.


Just heard, came here to post....passed today!


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$135-$22491-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 320/20- sent 8/5, passed 8/23


----------



## mlrl2288

mlrl2288---$101-$22095-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/6, passed 8/23 

WOOO WOOO !!!!


----------



## heidij28

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$135-$22491-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 320/20- sent 8/5, passed 8/23


What an incredible contract! Congrats!


----------



## mrsap

mlrl2288 said:


> mlrl2288---$101-$22095-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/6, passed 8/23
> 
> WOOO WOOO !!!!



Congrats, neighbor


----------



## emchen

emchen---$110-$26474-217-AUL-Apr-0/18, 123/19, 217/20-Subsidized- sent 8/22

Am I actually crazy to feel lucky to pay top dollar for a contract outside of my two existing use years?  Answer to rhetorical question:  'NO'...it is a subsidized contract!


----------



## mlrl2288

Let’s go mets


----------



## mrsap

mlrl2288 said:


> Let’s go mets



Not happy after last night... poor DeGrom was a one man show. They’ll get them tonight!


----------



## Shsmith341

mlrl2288 said:


> Let’s go mets


We are bringing our kids to the game tomorrow. Off to buy some face paint now!


----------



## mrsap

Shsmith341 said:


> We are bringing our kids to the game tomorrow. Off to buy some face paint now!



Have a great time!! Citi Field has been electric!!


----------



## motherof5

BA_travels said:


> Update - Disney waived ROFR
> 
> BA_travels---$105-$19357-160-AKV-Sep-0/18, 26/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/30, passed 8/16


Congratulations.  Welcome Home!


----------



## motherof5

Joeguy said:


> I finally received my membership number and once I registered, my points were already there!  Its been a long process but I'm happy to officially have my login now.  Also I did have to call Disney to complete the registration.


Congratulations.  Great price for a small contract!


----------



## motherof5

igrsod said:


> We love our AKL contract


Good luck.  With the extra points this will be a great contract.


----------



## igrsod

motherof5 said:


> Good luck.  With the extra points this will be a great contract.


Ahhh thank you.  I probably won't keep the extra contract for long.  I bought it because my daughter is getting married in WDW in March 2021 but we had no points left... we've REALLY enjoyed our AKL contract.  Anyways, I thought we could use the SSR contract to stay for that week, and then I'm going to turn it over to my DD and her new hubby as a wedding gift.  She doesn't know yet, but she will be so excited.


----------



## rundisney79

rundisney79---$130-$26744-200-BWV-Aug-0/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21-Seller Pay 2019 Dues- sent 8/26


----------



## Lclark5678

Lclark5678---$115-$20313-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 7/24, passed 8/23

My first contract!!! I’m very excited


----------



## kboo

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$135-$22491-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 320/20- sent 8/5, passed 8/23



OMG now I am second-guessing my RIV direct purchase. (way too late to rescind!) Congratulations, that is a great deal!


----------



## Derian

kboo said:


> OMG now I am second-guessing my RIV direct purchase. (way too late to rescind!) Congratulations, that is a great deal!



That one making it through has me jealous (because ours got taken @ $143).  But that appears to be a lucky break, and not something you could consistently get away with.


----------



## rundisney79

Derian said:


> That one making it through has me jealous (because ours got taken @ $143).  But that appears to be a lucky break, and not something you could consistently get away with.


They can't take them all.  If you have a price point in mind then keep at it.  Eventually you will get it!


----------



## SherylLC

rundisney79 said:


> They can't take them all.  If you have a price point in mind then keep at it.  Eventually you will get it!


I agree! Its the same with finding the right listing. If you don't mind the wait, the right circumstances present itself. This was my third attempt...lots of deposits going back and forth!


----------



## Derian

SherylLC said:


> I agree! Its the same with finding the right listing. If you don't mind the wait, the right circumstances present itself. This was my third attempt...lots of deposits going back and forth!



We decided to try our luck with Polynesian instead, so here we go:

Derian---$141-$28935-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 234/19, 200/20-Seller paying '19 MF- sent 8/26


----------



## emchen

emchen said:


> emchen---$184.3-$30888-160-VGC-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 160/20- sent 7/30, passed 8/16
> 
> Yes!  Now onto closing... very Disney-esque, one line after the other... :-(



Status update:
Closing docs with cashiers' check sent 8/22.
Transaction finalized today 8/26.

2019


----------



## marygrcevic

marygrcevic---$108-$24634-220-AUL-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-Subsized dues- sent 8/7, passed 8/27


----------



## thelionqueen

thelionqueen---$117-$21234-170-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 170/20- sent 8/1, taken 8/26 

Thought for sure this would pass.... oh well.. maybe next time


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

thelionqueen said:


> thelionqueen---$117-$21234-170-BWV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 170/20- sent 8/1, taken 8/26
> 
> Thought for sure this would pass.... oh well.. maybe next time



They seem to like the stripped contracts more than the loaded ones. Bummer!  Good luck with the next one!


----------



## emchen

emchen---$95-$20805-200-SSR-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20-International Seller- sent 8/9, passed 8/27


----------



## emchen

marygrcevic said:


> marygrcevic---$108-$24634-220-AUL-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-Subsized dues- sent 8/7, passed 8/27


Where did you find this subsidized contract?  I found mine on the Resale Market.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SwirlTheCitrus---$105-$16285-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20- sent 8/1, passed 8/27


Woohoo!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SwirlTheCitrus---$125-$19515-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 30/19, 150/20- sent 8/27


----------



## armsk

armsk---$103-$8071-70-SSR-Aug-0/18, 36/19, 70/20, 70/21- sent 8/9, passed 8/27

Woohooo


----------



## agirlcallededdy

armsk said:


> armsk---$103-$8071-70-SSR-Aug-0/18, 36/19, 70/20, 70/21- sent 8/9, passed 8/27
> 
> Woohooo


Congrats!!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Nice!


----------



## Jojejoja

Jojejoja---$95-$18620-190-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 190/20, 190/21- sent 8/8, passed 8/27

We have a third child on the way and wanted to add on to our original 130 point SSR contract. 190 points wasn't necessarily the plan, but, oh well, Hakuna Matata.


----------



## anabelle

anabelle---$109-$27935-250-SSR-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 8/8, passed 8/27


----------



## Kellygirl77

Kellygirl77---$94-$19423-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 6/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/8, passed 8/27

So excited!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Cousin Orville---$172-$54265-300-VGF-Aug-259/19, 300/20, 300/21 - sent 8/9, passed 8/27


----------



## Pluto 32

Pluto 32---$145-$30528-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 112/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/8, passed 8/27


----------



## jjk0125

jjk0125---$145-$26107-175-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 130/20, 175/21- sent 8/7, passed 8/27


----------



## marygrcevic

emchen said:


> Where did you find this subsidized contract?  I found mine on the Resale Market.


Same for me ,   good luck with yours !!


----------



## emchen

marygrcevic said:


> Same for me ,   good luck with yours !!


Thank you! 

Does yours match an existing use year or were you like me?... different UY worth the hassle!


----------



## wehrengrizz

wehrengrizz---$108-$26595-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 55/18, 240/19, 240/20-International seller, seller pays MF '19- sent 8/26 

*55 points in 2018 will likely/possibly expire as the seller did not bank. 

Long time ROFR thread lurker, first time DVC (attempted) buyer! I have been studying up for years and somehow still made the rookie mistake of not finding out about it being an int'l seller until our offer was accepted. (I might have offered lower, and I definitely would have been more prepared and researched more) Our 5 kiddos will be so surprised if we get this!


----------



## rundisney79

Agreed about stripped contract. They get it at a cheaper rate and the owner has already paid the dues.


----------



## rundisney79

wehrengrizz said:


> wehrengrizz---$108-$26595-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 55/18, 240/19, 240/20-International seller, seller pays MF '19- sent 8/26
> 
> *55 points in 2018 will likely/possibly expire as the seller did not bank.
> 
> Long time ROFR thread lurker, first time DVC (attempted) buyer! I have been studying up for years and somehow still made the rookie mistake of not finding out about it being an int'l seller until our offer was accepted. (I might have offered lower, and I definitely would have been more prepared and researched more) Our 5 kiddos will be so surprised if we get this!



You might get lucky and Disney will bank them for you... can't hurt to ask when you get your contract.  Good Luck!


----------



## wehrengrizz

rundisney79 said:


> You might get lucky and Disney will bank them for you... can't hurt to ask when you get your contract.  Good Luck!


I've never even thought of that! At what point would I ask? When I call to get my number/account activated? Dang I have more studying
Thank you!!


----------



## *pixie*

*pixie*---$59-$18795-270-VB-Jun-0/18, 226/19, 270/20, 270/21- sent 8/7, passed 8/28

We passed!! So excited, we already own at AKV, but have been staying at VB pretty often.  When we decided we needed to add on more points, VB was our obvious choice, even with the higher MFs.


----------



## marygrcevic

emchen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Does yours match an existing use year or were you like me?... different UY worth the hassle!


My first contract!!


----------



## emchen

marygrcevic said:


> My first contract!!


That is soooo sweet!  Talk about the right way to start off!  Double congrats!!


----------



## DougEMG

Pluto 32 said:


> Pluto 32---$145-$30528-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 112/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/8, passed 8/27



Congratulations


----------



## igrsod

wehrengrizz said:


> wehrengrizz---$108-$26595-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 55/18, 240/19, 240/20-International seller, seller pays MF '19- sent 8/26
> 
> *55 points in 2018 will likely/possibly expire as the seller did not bank.
> 
> Long time ROFR thread lurker, first time DVC (attempted) buyer! I have been studying up for years and somehow still made the rookie mistake of not finding out about it being an int'l seller until our offer was accepted. (I might have offered lower, and I definitely would have been more prepared and researched more) Our 5 kiddos will be so surprised if we get this!



The only issue with an International Seller is a few extra days to notarize documents from what I understand.  I'm sure it will be smooth sailing.


----------



## paule350

WeaverRN10 said:


> Did this go through? Waiting on ours



yes


----------



## Phatscott25

Phatscott25 said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> phatscott25---$156-$25620-160-BLT-Jun-0/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays MF 2019- sent 8/8



Passed 8/27


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$150-$10985-70-CCV@WL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 70/20, 70/21- sent 8/26


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

BWV, 150 points at $125 a point. What do you all think the likelihood of passing ROFR is for this price?


----------



## CMDisney

CMDisney---$91-$39745-400-SSR-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 8/28


----------



## emchen

emchen said:


> ---$95-$20805-200-SSR-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20-International Seller- sent 8/9



$95-$20805-200-SSR-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20-International Seller- sent 8/9, passed 8/28


wehrengrizz said:


> wehrengrizz---$108-$26595-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 55/18, 240/19, 240/20-International seller, seller pays MF '19- sent 8/26
> ... I have been studying up for years and somehow still made the rookie mistake of not finding out about it being an int'l seller until our offer was accepted. (I might have offered lower, and I definitely would have been more prepared and researched more) Our 5 kiddos will be so surprised if we get this!


I agree with PPs on this topic. International seller not a bad thing. I have not been able to find a single instance of one being ROFR’d in this thread.  In fact, my international SSR contract just passed today (almost $10 below ROFR line)!  

And I didn’t find out till buyer accepted my offer that this was an International seller. I was pleased as I had previously  researched a bit and read that DVD never ROFRs intl contracts.

I am curious though why I haven’t seen it prominently advertised on contracts. Seems it would be an advantage for sellers to list right on the edge of the ROFR line.


----------



## CeiliDancer

CeiliDancer---$140-$14580-100-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/8, passed 8/27


----------



## ScubaCat

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> BWV, 150 points at $125 a point. What do you all think the likelihood of passing ROFR is for this price?




https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...uctions-formatting-tool.3757557/post-60932326


----------



## emchen

ScubaCat said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...uctions-formatting-tool.3757557/post-60932326


makes me chuckle every time!


----------



## wehrengrizz

emchen said:


> I agree with PPs on this topic. International seller not a bad thing. I have not been able to find a single instance of one being ROFR’d in this thread. In fact, my international SSR contract just passed today! And I didn’t find out till buyer accepted my offer that this was an International seller. I was pleased as I had previously researched a bit and read that DVD never ROFRs intl contracts.
> 
> I am curious though why I haven’t seen it prominently advertised on contracts. Seems it would be an advantage for sellers to list right on the edge of the ROFR line.


I completely agree! I would have offered a little less for sure, and it was a little...well annoying? when the title company person told me it "should have been disclosed immediately before I made an offer" after I'd expressed interest. But it's not a huge deal, just I wanted to be very informed on paperwork and the few extra forms left me making calls sounding silly.

Congratulations on your new contract, ROFR is cruising by for a lot right now!!


----------



## emchen

wehrengrizz said:


> wehrengrizz---$108-$26595-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 55/18, 240/19, 240/20-International seller, seller pays MF '19- sent 8/26
> 
> *55 points in 2018 will likely/possibly expire as the seller did not bank.


This is actually an awesome deal, with seller paying MF for 240pts!
Congrats!


----------



## wehrengrizz

emchen said:


> This is actually an awesome deal, with seller paying MF for 240pts!
> Congrats!


I couldn't believe that part, and it was in the listing like that too!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

ScubaCat said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...uctions-formatting-tool.3757557/post-60932326


So... Clearly I already posted properly, and read this. Relevancy..? ROFR database here is hardly exhaustive.

Feel free to read my original post.


----------



## paule350

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> BWV, 150 points at $125 a point. What do you all think the likelihood of passing ROFR is for this price?



i got 150 at 119$ and it passed last month


----------



## HTXdvcDad

HTXdvcDad said:


> HTXdvcDad---$102-$11795-110-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 7/31 - TAKEN 8/20.
> 
> Back to the search.




HTXdvcDad---$105-$13,125-125-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 8/29


----------



## emchen

HTXdvcDad said:


> HTXdvcDad---$105-$13,125-125-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 8/29


Good luck on this. My bet is it will pass!


----------



## HTXdvcDad

emchen said:


> Good luck on this. My bet is it will pass!



Thanks!


----------



## ScubaCat

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So... Clearly I already posted properly, and read this. Relevancy..? ROFR database here is hardly exhaustive.
> 
> Feel free to read my original post.



I have no idea - I just like that clip whenever people ask what the odds are.  

I considered the usual Hans Solo "never tell me the odds" clip, but I'm a little star-wars'ed out these days (and that's coming from a big star wars fan, too!)


----------



## aftereden

Aftereden---$105-$18730-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 318/19, 160/20-2018 points banked- sent 8/5, passed 8/28

We passed!  I’d failed to input that the 2018 points had been banked.  We are so excited!!


----------



## CTtoDisney

CTtoDisney---$143-$28,600-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 8/7


----------



## Bruinsguy09

Bruinsguy09---$92-$24821-270-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 164/20, 270/21- sent 8/28

Seller is crediting back dues for used 2020 points.


----------



## emchen

Bruinsguy09 said:


> Bruinsguy09---$92-$24821-270-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 164/20, 270/21- sent 8/28
> 
> Seller is crediting back dues for used 2020 points.


My guess 66:34 will be ROFR’d. Cons: Stripped, well below ROFR line price. Pro: Above average contract size.


----------



## Bruinsguy09

emchen said:


> My guess 66:34 will be ROFR’d. Cons: Stripped, well below ROFR line price. Pro: Above average contract size.




Unfortunately I agree but had to take a shot.  I was expecting more of a counteroffer but I figured we would try it once they accepted haha.


----------



## LaneOT

Hi All!
We're at it again!!!
LaneOT---$100-$5618-50-SSR-Jun-0/18, 4/19, 15/20, 50/21- sent 8/28 
Through Fidelity.


----------



## emchen

LaneOT said:


> Hi All!
> We're at it again!!!
> LaneOT---$100-$5618-50-SSR-Jun-0/18, 4/19, 15/20, 50/21- sent 8/28
> Through Fidelity.





Bruinsguy09 said:


> Unfortunately I agree but had to take a shot.  I was expecting more of a counteroffer but I figured we would try it once they accepted haha.



Agree!  Can’t score unless you take a shot!  Good luck to both.


----------



## ScubaCat

CTtoDisney said:


> CTtoDisney---$143-$28,600-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 8/7


Could you click the link on post #1 to reformat that for the list?  Need to add in closing costs too.  Thanks!


----------



## DougEMG

emchen said:


> $95-$20805-200-SSR-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20-International Seller- sent 8/9, passed 8/28
> 
> I agree with PPs on this topic. International seller not a bad thing. I have not been able to find a single instance of one being ROFR’d in this thread.  In fact, my international SSR contract just passed today (almost $10 below ROFR line)!
> 
> And I didn’t find out till buyer accepted my offer that this was an International seller. I was pleased as I had previously  researched a bit and read that DVD never ROFRs intl contracts.
> 
> I am curious though why I haven’t seen it prominently advertised on contracts. Seems it would be an advantage for sellers to list right on the edge of the ROFR line.



As an international owner, I think I would be asking more if I was selling a contract and letting the buyer know I was an international seller as that gives them a better chance of passing ROFR.


----------



## LaneOT

LaneOT said:


> Hi All!
> We're at it again!!!
> LaneOT---$100-$5618-50-SSR-Jun-0/18, 4/19, 15/20, 50/21- sent 8/28
> Through Fidelity.


 I'm curious as to whether or not this will pass rofr. $100 was the asking price so I figured why not!


----------



## emchen

LaneOT said:


> I'm curious as to whether or not this will pass rofr. $100 was the asking price so I figured why not!


Doubtful...my guess less than 34% chance of being waived.


----------



## DM3MD

LaneOT said:


> I'm curious as to whether or not this will pass rofr. $100 was the asking price so I figured why not!



We were in same boat... asking price was $100, we offered full price, then had the contract adjusted to $103 since we really liked the contract and didn't want to start over. Good luck!


----------



## mrsap

DM3MD said:


> We were in same boat... asking price was $100, we offered full price, then had the contract adjusted to $103 since we really liked the contract and didn't want to start over. Good luck!



Ours was asking $97 and we offered $100 for the same reason. Everything I saw passing seemed to be at least $100 or more. I really wanted 230 points, and just wanted to be done and get points before our 7 month period!


----------



## emchen

mrsap said:


> Ours was asking $97 and we offered $100 for the same reason. Everything I saw passing seemed to be at least $100 or more. I really wanted 230 points, and just wanted to be done and get points before our 7 month period!


What would happen if you had asked to raise the purchase price to $103 (right above the SSR ROFR line) and have the seller credit back MF so the actual cost to you remains $97 per point?


----------



## mrsap

emchen said:


> What would happen if you had asked to raise the purchase price to $103 (right above the SSR ROFR line) and have the seller credit back MF so the actual cost to you remains $97 per point?



We were on our 5th try and we were at the point where we said we just want the points! From what I was told from a couple agents is they look at everything, so I just didn’t want to mess this one up. I truly wanted 230 points and that number was tough for me to find, especially in a fully loaded contract. One agent told me it would be impossible to find... a day after that comment, I found this one


----------



## LaneOT

DM3MD said:


> We were in same boat... asking price was $100, we offered full price, then had the contract adjusted to $103 since we really liked the contract and didn't want to start over. Good luck!



Yea. I bought my ssr contract last year for $100pp. I figured since this one is so stripped, I might have a chance.


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631---$150-$8325-50-BWV-Jun-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 8/28 

This is our fourth try this year. We have had one at AKL taken in January, one at BWV taken in May, and then another at AKL passed in March but did not have a clean title per the rep at Fidelity so we were unable to close. High priced, but I feel good this one will finally make it though. This will be our third contract.


----------



## agirlcallededdy

What are the groups thoughts on the Labor Day / Hurricane impact to the ROFR process? My contract was submitted 8/13 (need corrected on PG 1 when I update), and I am thinking next week is about the time I would hear given that contracts submitted 8/7-8/8 were coming through this week... 

I'd love to hear your over/under on my contract!


----------



## jamie3631

agirlcallededdy said:


> What are the groups thoughts on the Labor Day / Hurricane impact to the ROFR process? My contract was submitted 8/13 (need corrected on PG 1 when I update), and I am thinking next week is about the time I would hear given that contracts submitted 8/7-8/8 were coming through this week...
> 
> I'd love to hear your over/under on my contract!



I would guess it will definitely have some impact, particularly if it is as severe as what they are calling for. They will undoubtedly lose working time.  I would expect you would hear the following week, as it seemed from this board they are working on contracts submitted the week before yours.


----------



## agirlcallededdy

agirlcallededdy---$103-$24176-220-SSR-Feb-0/18, 4/19, 440/20, 220/21-50/50 MF '19- sent 8/13, passed 8/30

Well lookey there! Thanks Disney for coming through before the weekend!!! WOOT! First contract and we're on our way!!


----------



## *pixie*

agirlcallededdy said:


> What are the groups thoughts on the Labor Day / Hurricane impact to the ROFR process? My contract was submitted 8/13 (need corrected on PG 1 when I update), and I am thinking next week is about the time I would hear given that contracts submitted 8/7-8/8 were coming through this week...
> 
> I'd love to hear your over/under on my contract!



Just FYI, I was panicking when I saw all the 8/7-8/8 contracts receiving ROFR notification and I hadn't heard anything back from Fidelity.  I finally got impatient and emailed to ask about ours, and apparently our ROFR waiver was "waiting on their desk" at Fidelity.


----------



## loutoo

Update: we passed!

loutoo---$155-$16035-100-BLT-Feb-0/18, 1/19, 200/20, 100/21-Seller pays MF '19- sent 8/12, passed 8/30


----------



## BigOnDis

BigonDis---$98-$26385-250-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 250/21- sent 8/13, passed 8/30

I am pleasantly shocked.  I was already on the prowl for the next one.


----------



## agirlcallededdy

BigOnDis said:


> BigonDis---$98-$26385-250-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 250/21- sent 8/13, passed 8/30
> 
> I am pleasantly shocked.  I was already on the prowl for the next one.


 I was watching this one!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## BigOnDis

agirlcallededdy said:


> I was watching this one!! Congrats!!!!



That's funny because I went to make a bid on yours and was told it was already sold, so congrats to you.  In the end it worked out for both of us.


----------



## jtonyharris

Jtonyharris---$75-$6299-75-HH-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 75/21- sent 8/12, passed 8/30


----------



## MrGreek

MrGreek---$108-$22284-200-SSR-Feb-94/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/12, passed 8/30 

Well second time was the charm for us, but difficult to believe our $99 per point was taken by Disney given some of the recent contracts that have passed for much lower. 

But, will be nice to have another option along with our Copper Creek contract. 

Good luck to all !!


----------



## jsphlavigne

jsphlavigne---$98-$22109-200-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 202/19, 200/20- sent 8/12, passed 8/30


----------



## tntbrd

Just as an FYI, based on passing and getting access as a new member. I was told it would take weeks unless you called for access. Ours was recorded in the county 8/27,I got an email today with my access code. Had to call for my member number with the previous owners’ contract number. Then got the club ID with that and was set up today with my account. Seemed faster than what I was led to believe it would take.


----------



## kannons610

Kannons610---$89-$18385-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 200/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 8/12, passed 8/30

Can't believe it.  Didn't expect it at all.  So excited!


----------



## BigOnDis

kannons610 said:


> Kannons610---$89-$18385-200-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 200/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 8/12, passed 8/30
> 
> Can't believe it.  Didn't expect it at all.  So excited!



Disney must have gotten their fill of SSR recently, I didn’t think mine at $98 would pass but I would have put the odds on this one passing at about 100-1. Congrats


----------



## Katie L

BigOnDis said:


> Disney must have gotten their fill of SSR recently, I didn’t think mine at $98 would pass but I would have put the odds on this one passing at about 100-1. Congrats



Me too. We had a loaded $95 get taken in April. Prices seem to be dipping a little.


----------



## DM3MD

DM3MD said:


> DM3MD---$103-$11435-100-SSR-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 294/19, 6/20- sent 8/13



UPDATE:
DM3MD---$103-$11435-100-SSR-Dec-0/17, 100/18, 294/19, 6/20- sent 8/13, passed 8/30

Not sure if this confirms the theory that Disney may be pumping the breaks with ROFR at SSR, but considering this has all 2017/2018/2019/2020 points loaded (with some odd banking/borrowing), it's a possible indication that we might be able to bump the buyback threshold down to $100 or maybe even a bit lower.


----------



## Wakey

SSR definitely seems to have dropped a bit compared to this time last year. Looks like the days of fast points inflation are possibly on the wain?


----------



## pangyal

Well, after a very exciting week of outrunning a hurricane on a cruise ship and an airplane... UPDATED!!!


----------



## vikequeen

Sent today . fingers crossed. Trying not to get too excited.

vikequeen---$147-$26325-175-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 9/2


----------



## SherylLC

pangyal said:


> Well, after a very exciting week of outrunning a hurricane on a cruise ship and an airplane... UPDATED!!!


Glad you're home safe and sound. Thank you!


----------



## LaneOT

Question... I was rereading the contract as it just went into ROFR, and I noticed there was a section 11, where they added that the buyer pays the dues for 2019...est $320.  However, the sellers only have 4 points in 2019 left.  Am I going to be charged the full $320?  I did ask the broker, however the office is closed til Friday due to Dorian, understandably.  TIA!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LaneOT said:


> Question... I was rereading the contract as it just went into ROFR, and I noticed there was a section 11, where they added that the buyer pays the dues for 2019...est $320.  However, the sellers only have 4 points in 2019 left.  Am I going to be charged the full $320?  I did ask the broker, however the office is closed til Friday due to Dorian, understandably.  TIA!!!



It would be odd to pay the dues on points you are not receiving but it all depends on what you negotiated.  I'd guess that the contract just had the wrong amount input.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Hey everyone. Quick question, is there a discount on Park admission tickets with a direct DVC membership? I can see event tickets and annual passes but can’t see anything for 7,14 or 21 day tickets.


----------



## mrsap

Iestyn5150 said:


> Hey everyone. Quick question, is there a discount on Park admission tickets with a direct DVC membership? I can see event tickets and annual passes but can’t see anything for 7,14 or 21 day tickets.



There was a couple years ago for a multi-day ticket, but haven’t seen that offered again.


----------



## mrsap

pangyal said:


> Well, after a very exciting week of outrunning a hurricane on a cruise ship and an airplane... UPDATED!!!



Hope you had a great trip!!!!

PS - I am still showing in the ‘waiting’ category, but I Passed!!  I updated my string the day it happened, but I’ll repost so you don’t have to search!

mrsap---$100-$25232-230-SSR-Apr-222/18, 230/19, 230/20- sent 8/2, passed 8/21


----------



## SD13

SD13---$123-$25199-200-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 8/12, passed 8/30


----------



## BigOnDis

mrsap said:


> Hope you had a great trip!!!!
> 
> PS - I am still showing in the ‘waiting’ category, but I Passed!!  I updated my string the day it happened, but I’ll repost so you don’t have to search!
> 
> mrsap---$100-$25232-230-SSR-Apr-222/18, 230/19, 230/20- sent 8/2, passed 8/21



Great price for a Fully loaded contract.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Iestyn5150 said:


> Hey everyone. Quick question, is there a discount on Park admission tickets with a direct DVC membership? I can see event tickets and annual passes but can’t see anything for 7,14 or 21 day tickets.



They don't sell anything more than 10 day tickets anyway other than to those coming from Europe.  Maybe there's a few similar offers to those overseas but other than the 7 days you mention it's not a product that's available here and never has been to my knowledge.  Ticket discounts are very rare with DVC.  I don't think they've even happened a handful of times - more like 2, possibly 3 times and were something like including water parks and more for free or a discounted 4 day 4 park ticket.


----------



## Doublea

I'm sitting on the edge of my seat waiting for the ROFR decision! I'm next in line in the waiting section for PVB (which I realize doesn't mean I am next on their desk, just the oldest reported in this thread for PVB.) I wouldn't even mind if they took it because I'm ready to submit an offer on a backup. I just want to know!


----------



## Doublea

Just got the news! So excited. 

Doublea---$145-$22916-150-PVB-Mar-0/18, 96/19, 173/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF '19'- sent 8/14, passed 9/3


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

BrerRabbit1119---$125-$6695-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/18, 6/19, 50/20- sent 9/3


----------



## Wakey

Iestyn5150 said:


> Hey everyone. Quick question, is there a discount on Park admission tickets with a direct DVC membership? I can see event tickets and annual passes but can’t see anything for 7,14 or 21 day tickets.



Can you not just buy a U.K. ticket, anyone can buy one I imagine, you get sent a digital code which you put in MDE? Many resellers of this ticket in the U.K. that you may be able to buy from. Not 100% though as I get them but I’m in the U.K. last one I bought was a U.K. ticket being discounted by an Italian ticket company owned by a big agent called TUI. Disney itself may only sell to Euro addresses but I’m not sure if all the agents / resellers insist on this and it does come via a code. Maybe someone who has tried can enlighten us further.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Wakey said:


> Can you not just buy a U.K. ticket, anyone can buy one I imagine, you get sent a digital code which you put in MDE? Many resellers of this ticket in the U.K. that you may be able to buy from. Not 100% though as I get them but I’m in the U.K. last one I bought was a U.K. ticket being discounted by an Italian ticket company owned by a big agent called TUI.



I’m in the UK too, South Wales. I was just wondering if they’re was any DVC discount available when I buy my 21 day tickets. So TUI, old Thompson, sell tickets at discounted prices do they?


----------



## emchen

Wakey said:


> Can you not just buy a U.K. ticket, anyone can buy one I imagine, you get sent a digital code which you put in MDE? Many resellers of this ticket in the U.K. that you may be able to buy from. Not 100% though as I get them but I’m in the U.K. last one I bought was a U.K. ticket being discounted by an Italian ticket company owned by a big agent called TUI. Disney itself may only sell to Euro addresses but I’m not sure if all the agents / resellers insist on this and it does come via a code. Maybe someone who has tried can enlighten us further.


Interesting. Probably the best Disney ticket discounter we have access to in US is Last Minute Travel Club. I suspect they are an EU Co. (Italian?) for various reasons. What you say supports my suspicion.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wakey said:


> Can you not just buy a U.K. ticket, anyone can buy one I imagine, you get sent a digital code which you put in MDE? Many resellers of this ticket in the U.K. that you may be able to buy from. Not 100% though as I get them but I’m in the U.K. last one I bought was a U.K. ticket being discounted by an Italian ticket company owned by a big agent called TUI. Disney itself may only sell to Euro addresses but I’m not sure if all the agents / resellers insist on this and it does come via a code. Maybe someone who has tried can enlighten us further.



Is a U.K. 21 day ticket actually less than an DVC AP?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

emchen said:


> Interesting. Probably the best Disney ticket discounter we have access to in US is Last Minute Travel Club. I suspect they are an EU Co. (Italian?) for various reasons. What you say supports my suspicion.



LMTC and Sam's Club seem to have some commonality I thought.


----------



## bluebunny72

bluebunny72---$191-$14850-75-VGF-Oct-0/18, 11/19, 75/20- sent 8/12/2019, passed 9/3/2019


----------



## PolyRob

bluebunny72 said:


> bluebunny72---$191-$14850-75-VGF-Oct-0/18, 11/19, 75/20- sent 8/12/2019, passed 9/3/2019


Nice, I was totally eyeing this contract and the similar one still out there with no 2019 points.


----------



## Wakey

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Is a U.K. 21 day ticket actually less than an DVC AP?


$550 incl tax. This is for everything, park hopping, golf, memory maker etc. But anyway, maybe for another thread than ROFR thread!


----------



## bluebunny72

PolyRob said:


> Nice, I was totally eyeing this contract and the similar one still out there with no 2019 points.


Much higher than I wanted to pay, but I agreed to it since points were low.

Was a slap in the face when I saw a 100pt Oct double points for 2019 listed this past weekend for $189.


----------



## motherof5

igrsod said:


> Ahhh thank you.  I probably won't keep the extra contract for long.  I bought it because my daughter is getting married in WDW in March 2021 but we had no points left... we've REALLY enjoyed our AKL contract.  Anyways, I thought we could use the SSR contract to stay for that week, and then I'm going to turn it over to my DD and her new hubby as a wedding gift.  She doesn't know yet, but she will be so excited.


How nice of you.  They will love that gift and will be great for years to come.  God bless you!


----------



## motherof5

LaneOT said:


> Hi All!
> We're at it again!!!
> LaneOT---$100-$5618-50-SSR-Jun-0/18, 4/19, 15/20, 50/21- sent 8/28
> Through Fidelity.


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

agirlcallededdy said:


> I was watching this one!! Congrats!!!!


Wow! great contract.  Congratulations


----------



## kelleia1a

Trying this again. The last one was taken by Disney. 

kelleia1a---$95-$26572-250-SSR-Jun-0/18, 250/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 8/21


----------



## Cindyandjp

Cindyandjp---$105-$12759-110-SSR-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 8/14, passed 9/4

2nd times a charm!  Curious how long it is has been taking everyone to get through the estoppel process?


----------



## pacmanmp

pacmanmp---$117-$13375-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 8/28


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> Addonitis hit quick. Officially closed on our AKV contract yesterday, and now this. Not too optimistic it will actually pass ROFR, but figured it’s worth a shot. Just hoping the drunk monkey is extra tipsy when it crosses his desk.
> 
> T-i-double-guh-er---$87-$4090-40-OKW-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 40/20- sent 8/16


Not really surprised, but still a little disappointed. I was already mentally spending those points. 

T-i-double-guh-er---$87-$4090-40-OKW-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 40/20- sent 8/16, taken 9/4


----------



## PolyRob

bluebunny72 said:


> Much higher than I wanted to pay, but I agreed to it since points were low.
> 
> Was a slap in the face when I saw a 100pt Oct double points for 2019 listed this past weekend for $189.


I saw that one too! It was posted and sold very fast. International seller though. It may have taken much longer and at least you have the contract and it already passed ROFR


----------



## ChimneyJim

Update:

ChimneyJim---$95-$20615-210-OKW-Apr-0/18, 2/19, 210/20- sent 8/17, passed 9/4


----------



## DVC Fanatic

DVC Fanatic---$125-$7259-50-BWV-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 8/14, passed 9/4

Now the next part of the wait begins.


----------



## NTR79

NTR79---$98-$23329-230-OKW-Sept-0/18, 303/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 9/4, taken 9/17.  BUMMED!


----------



## HickoryDickory

DVC Fanatic said:


> DVC Fanatic---$125-$7259-50-BWV-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 8/14, passed 9/4
> 
> Now the next part of the wait begins.



Nice loaded small point contract and price!


----------



## osera1

osera1---$144-$38560-250-BCV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 500/20, 250/21- sent 9/5


----------



## rundisney79

osera1 said:


> osera1---$144-$38560-250-BCV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 500/20, 250/21- sent 9/5


Nice loaded contract.  Good Luck.


----------



## osera1

rundisney79 said:


> Nice loaded contract.  Good Luck.


Thanks!  I'm not sure how Disney will view this in ROFR at this price.  50/50 chance? Worse? Adding on the Epcot side is my long term plan here.  I'm good with CCV and BLT, LOL!


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$162-$10369-60-VGF-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 115/20, 60/21- sent 9/3 

--my best guess on sent date--


----------



## emchen

osera1 said:


> osera1---$144-$38560-250-BCV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 500/20, 250/21- sent 9/5


My guess is that 90:10 it will pass...because: loaded contract and MF through 2019 taken care of.  10% ROFR... because: one point below price-threshold.  

Good luck!


----------



## motherof5

Cindyandjp said:


> Cindyandjp---$105-$12759-110-SSR-Jun-0/18, 110/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 8/14, passed 9/4
> 
> 2nd times a charm!  Curious how long it is has been taking everyone to get through the estoppel process?


Congratulations!


----------



## motherof5

Wakey said:


> $550 incl tax. This is for everything, park hopping, golf, memory maker etc. But anyway, maybe for another thread than ROFR thread!


Can someone not living in UK buy ticket and use?  This is a great deal


----------



## ScubaCat

motherof5 said:


> Can someone not living in UK buy ticket and use?  This is a great deal



Nope. Check Robo's master thread in the theme park forum for all that info. It's been quite helpful to me over the years!


----------



## CydniErin88

Just got the email that our contract has been sent for ROFR. Now we get to start the waiting process with our fingers crossed. This will be our first contract if it gets passed!

CydniErin88---$143.3-$21769-150-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 130/20- sent 9/6


----------



## WeaverRN10

WeaverRN10 said:


> weaverRN10---$118-$24015-200-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 8/20
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Passed 9/6


----------



## skier_pete

********** said:


> *********---$112-$19768-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 231/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/19


Wee-hoo we passed ROFR! I thought this had a good chance since i had to pay dues on 2019 points. 

*********---$112-$19768-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 231/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/19, passed 9/6


----------



## Iestyn5150

********** said:


> Wee-hoo we passed ROFR! I thought this had a good chance since i had to pay dues on 2019 points.
> 
> *********---$112-$19768-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 231/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/19, passed 9/6



Welcome home!


----------



## Tombstones Quake

Tombstones Quake said:


> Tombstones Quake---$115-$20175-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20-International Seller- sent 8/21
> 
> 2nd try with higher pt. value, banked points and international seller.  Hoping for ROFR passage this time.



UPDATE:  Tombstones Quake---$115-$20175-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20-International Seller- sent 8/21, passed 9/6


----------



## Networth

Networth---$168-$68465-400-VGF-Dec-375/17, 800/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 9/6

Selling one of my smaller 170 point contracts to purchase this larger one.


----------



## kelleia1a

Update: 2nd time around adding on was successful!!!
kelleia1a---$95-$26572-250-SSR-Jun-0/18, 250/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/6


----------



## robertk94

Success on my 2nd attempt! 

robertk94---$102-$16260-150-SSR-Jun-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21-Seller Pays Closing- sent 8/21, passed 9/6


----------



## wehrengrizz

********** said:


> Wee-hoo we passed ROFR! I thought this had a good chance since i had to pay dues on 2019 points.
> 
> *********---$112-$19768-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 231/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/19, passed 9/6





Tombstones Quake said:


> UPDATE:  Tombstones Quake---$115-$20175-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 320/19, 160/20-International Seller- sent 8/21, passed 9/6


Congratulations 
I'm just extra excited that these are quick, fairly similar to our first contract attempt sent 8/26!


----------



## emchen

emchen said:


> emchen---$110-$26474-217-AUL-Apr-0/18, 123/19, 217/20-Subsidized- sent 8/22
> 
> Am I actually crazy to feel lucky to pay top dollar for a contract outside of my two existing use years?  Answer to rhetorical question:  'NO'...it is a subsidized contract!



Can't wait for these partial '19 points to load!  Need to sleep around in Orlando!
emchen---$110-$26474-217-AUL-Apr-0/18, 123/19, 217/20-Subsidized- sent 8/22, passed 9/6


----------



## BuzzyBelle

BuzzyBelle---$137-$28105-200-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 266/20, 200/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/6

Can’t believe how quick it was! Thought we had at least another week of waiting.


----------



## AdventureMom+1

AdventureMom+1---$139-$4239-25-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 9/6


----------



## AdventureMom+1

AdventureMom+1---$139-$7899-50-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 50/20- sent 9/6


----------



## DM3MD

AdventureMom+1 said:


> AdventureMom+1---$139-$7899-50-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 52/19, 50/20- sent 9/6



Good luck on these... thought long and hard about snagging them when I saw them pop up!


----------



## motherof5

********** said:


> Wee-hoo we passed ROFR! I thought this had a good chance since i had to pay dues on 2019 points.
> 
> *********---$112-$19768-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 231/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/19, passed 9/6


Congratulations!


----------



## motherof5

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> Not really surprised, but still a little disappointed. I was already mentally spending those points.
> 
> T-i-double-guh-er---$87-$4090-40-OKW-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 40/20- sent 8/16, taken 9/4


----------



## motherof5

ScubaCat said:


> Nope. Check Robo's master thread in the theme park forum for all that info. It's been quite helpful to me over the years!


Thanks


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SwirlTheCitrus---$125-$19515-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 30/19, 150/20- sent 9/5

My bad! I jumped the gun a bit-- had the wrong submission date.


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## igrsod

igrsod said:


> igrsod---$118-$5741-42-SSR-Aug-0/18, 42/19, 42/20, 42/21- sent 8/20
> 
> addonitis has struck... it didn't take long


igrsod---$118-$5741-42-SSR-Aug-0/18, 42/19, 42/20, 42/21- sent 8/20, passed 9/6

Wasn't worried about this passing but excited still the same.


----------



## tnicks

So here I am again. After a seller dropped out in May of 2017, having already passed ROFR, we finally put in a new offer. Sadly, our pp price was $79 dollars back then for essentially the same contract. Painful as it was, we had to just let go what happened and move on.

Here we go, this is being submitted tomorrow:
tnicks---$103-$18410-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 9/11

Extremely worried this time about ROFR given the trend of buybacks on AK and the rolled points. I'm thinking the odds are against us.

Edit: Looks like things got delayed and it was actually submitted on 9/11.


----------



## CTtoDisney

CTtoDisney---$143-$28,600-200-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 8/7, passed 9/6


----------



## Raven01

tnicks said:


> So here I am again. After a seller dropped out in May of 2017, having already passed ROFR, we finally put in a new offer. Sadly, our pp price was $79 dollars back then for essentially the same contract. Painful as it was, we had to just let go what happened and move on.
> 
> Here we go, this is being submitted tomorrow:
> tnicks---$103-$18410-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 9/9
> 
> Extremely worried this time about ROFR given the trend of buybacks on AK and the rolled points. I'm thinking the odds are against us.



I've had my eye on a contract like this but am trying to resist until I can pay cash.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## wehrengrizz

tnicks said:


> So here I am again. After a seller dropped out in May of 2017, having already passed ROFR, we finally put in a new offer. Sadly, our pp price was $79 dollars back then for essentially the same contract. Painful as it was, we had to just let go what happened and move on.
> 
> Here we go, this is being submitted tomorrow:
> tnicks---$103-$18410-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 9/9
> 
> Extremely worried this time about ROFR given the trend of buybacks on AK and the rolled points. I'm thinking the odds are against us.


Hopefully you'll be pleasantly surprised. After I submitted ours I saw a LOT of lower offers start passing ROFR, but I was happy paying what I paid so tried not to get hung up. (Still have to hear back anyway)
Good luck!!


----------



## kannons610

Kannons610---$94-$20558-200-SSR-Apr-0/18, 156/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/9


----------



## emchen

kannons610 said:


> Kannons610---$94-$20558-200-SSR-Apr-0/18, 156/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/9


Very nice!


----------



## pacmanmp

kannons610 said:


> Kannons610---$94-$20558-200-SSR-Apr-0/18, 156/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/9


Congrates


----------



## kboo

Networth said:


> Networth---$168-$68465-400-VGF-Dec-375/17, 800/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 9/6
> 
> Selling one of my smaller 170 point contracts to purchase this larger one.



So is the Thanksgiving party you're hosting going to be in a Poly bungalow or a CC cabin?


----------



## Pescatch

Update:

Pescatch---$175-$23437-125-VGF-Aug-0/18, 120/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 8/9, passed 9/10

Was a bit concerned with this one taking so long. Seemed to be a fair price, even a bit higher than I would have liked.


----------



## Networth

kboo said:


> So is the Thanksgiving party you're hosting going to be in a Poly bungalow or a CC cabin?



While the idea of seeing the Christmas fireworks from a bungalow patio sounds amazing. The WL at the holidays is more my style lol.

In reality most of those ‘18/19 points will end up being rented. We will need that yearly allotment from 2020 forward though, and it’s hard to beat a loaded contract sooo... 

I am hoping to close fast enough so I may have chance to use those 375 points banked from 2017, that will expire at the end of November. However, I am not expecting it.


----------



## Yinn

When I offered I wondered why this thread existed.  It was helpful to get an estimate timeframe and potentially trends on prices.  But seriously?  What's with the anxiety?

Well...ROFR anxiety is real.  I need a support group.  

Day 1: Why is it taking so long?  It's been ONE hour.  Did I offer too low?  Is someone buying/waitlisted for that exact contract?  NOBODY BUY ANYTHING! Will Disney change the terms on me while I'm in ROFR?  What if I come out approved but then all of a sudden resales can only use in one location?  OMG, one hour and one minute.  Why is the clock not moving?!?!

Day 2: It's fine, it'll get approved.  It was a reasonable offer, I didn't even counter the counter.  11 months out, I'm going to browse availability.  First resort, second resort.  This will be awesome.  How much are flights right now?

Day 3: I haven't heard anything.  Something is wrong.  They're going to take it, I knew it was too good of a deal.  Stupid resale.  It's ok, I didn't want that contract anyway.  I should have picked BCV as my home resort instead.

Day 4: Ugh, I want BCV now.  What if they pass on my contract?!  I should have waited.  I hope they take it so I can make an offer on this one.

Day 5: I made an offer on a BCV contract one hour ago.  WHY HAVEN'T THEY RESPONDED?!?

*Not actual events, just how I feel...


----------



## pacmanmp

Yinn said:


> When I offered I wondered why this thread existed.  It was helpful to get an estimate timeframe and potentially trends on prices.  But seriously?  What's with the anxiety?
> 
> Well...ROFR anxiety is real.  I need a support group.
> 
> Day 1: Why is it taking so long?  It's been ONE hour.  Did I offer too low?  Is someone buying/waitlisted for that exact contract?  NOBODY BUY ANYTHING! Will Disney change the terms on me while I'm in ROFR?  What if I come out approved but then all of a sudden resales can only use in one location?  OMG, one hour and one minute.  Why is the clock not moving?!?!
> 
> Day 2: It's fine, it'll get approved.  It was a reasonable offer, I didn't even counter the counter.  11 months out, I'm going to browse availability.  First resort, second resort.  This will be awesome.  How much are flights right now?
> 
> Day 3: I haven't heard anything.  Something is wrong.  They're going to take it, I knew it was too good of a deal.  Stupid resale.  It's ok, I didn't want that contract anyway.  I should have picked BCV as my home resort instead.
> 
> Day 4: Ugh, I want BCV now.  What if they pass on my contract?!  I should have waited.  I hope they take it so I can make an offer on this one.
> 
> Day 5: I made an offer on a BCV contract one hour ago.  WHY HAVEN'T THEY RESPONDED?!?
> 
> *Not actual events, just how I feel...


So True. So True


----------



## SherylLC

Well, that was quick....

SherylLC---$162-$10369-60-VGF-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 115/20, 60/21- sent 9/3, passed 9/9


----------



## Pescatch

SherylLC said:


> Well, that was quick....
> 
> SherylLC---$162-$10369-60-VGF-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 115/20, 60/21- sent 9/3, passed 9/9


I am jealous! I waited over a month at $175 a point!


----------



## Spridell

Spridell---$110-$24950-220-AKV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 8/26, passed 9/10


----------



## SherylLC

Is it me, or is Disney tightening her purse strings (not buying many contracts back). In anticipation of a recession?


----------



## HickoryDickory

Update- PASSED!

HickoryDickory---$106-$11726-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/23, passed 9/10

Before last night I was not worried about this one getting taken since DVC hasn’t been exercising ROFR as frequently and the price per point is over any amount I’ve heard of being taken this calendar year in this board and one of the resale brokers who publishes a monthly ROFR report. But I admit after reading last night about about DVC’s pending increase from the 75-point minimum to 100-point minimum for direct blue card perks, I began to worry DVC would start exercising ROFR on resale contracts (particularly for resorts like OKW and SSR) this week to meet the current rush on direct purchases prior to the 9/17 increase. But yay, I passed!

I currently own BLT and BWV as my exclusive-use points contracts. This SSR contract will be my sleep-around points contract!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SherylLC said:


> Is it me, or is Disney tightening her purse strings (not buying many contracts back). In anticipation of a recession?



It's the end of the fiscal year for them.  I've felt it was a trend in years past to not ROFR as much.


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$150-$10985-70-CCV@WL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 70/20, 70/21- sent 8/23, passed 9/10


----------



## DannyV

Update - Passed!

DannyV---$98-$16288-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 150/21- sent 8/22, passed 9/10


----------



## wehrengrizz

Spridell said:


> Spridell---$110-$24950-220-AKV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 8/26, passed 9/10


This is very very close to ours, and sent same day...I've already checked my emat least 3x whole reading today's ROFR thread posts. (Well, the newer ones.)
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## dropd

dropd---$98-$10454-100-SSR-Oct-0/18, 48/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/23, passed 9/10


----------



## Kimber

Kimber---$77-$4871-50-HH-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 8/29, passed 9/10


----------



## kboo

Networth said:


> I am hoping to close fast enough so I may have chance to use those 375 points banked from 2017, that will expire at the end of November. However, I am not expecting it.


That's what I meant. Is the Thanksgiving party going to be in a CC cabin or Poly bungalow?

Oh dang. There's no availability anywhere.  

Edited to add: last year an addon contract I bought had 124 points expiring at the end of July. Closing took longer than expected, so I got points in my account with 1.5 weeks or so to spend them. So we had a running joke that I should book a bungalow for a party with all my DIS friends to use those points. (I rented them)


----------



## Spridell

wehrengrizz said:


> This is very very close to ours, and sent same day...I've already checked my emat least 3x whole reading today's ROFR thread posts. (Well, the newer ones.)
> Congratulations!!!!!


thanks

you should be hearing then at any moment.  Keep us updated.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Spridell said:


> thanks
> 
> you should be hearing then at any moment.  Keep us updated.


Hahaha it's posts like these that make me refresh my email incessantly


----------



## TonyaG83

dropd said:


> dropd---$98-$10454-100-SSR-Oct-0/18, 48/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/23, passed 9/10


 Ugh mine was sent mid-August and my broker has still not heard back. I haven’t seen any Poly buybacks this quarter. What are the odds I’m the first chump?


----------



## Yinn

TonyaG83 said:


> Ugh mine was sent mid-August and my broker has still not heard back. I haven’t seen any Poly buybacks this quarter. What are the odds I’m the first chump?



Low, because this chump has one that’s at an even lower price than yours, so if anything I’d be first.

Here’s the good news. I went hybrid and my guide stated that they have a LOT of Poly. He could give me any UY, loaded contracts, etc. So it would seem as if they wouldn’t want any Poly contracts. 

The slightly bad news is your contract is right at 60% of direct and that seems to be where they’re drawing the line recently. You might just squeak by given the oversupply though.


----------



## TonyaG83

Yinn said:


> Low, because this chump has one that’s at an even lower price than yours, so if anything I’d be first.
> 
> Here’s the good news. I went hybrid and my guide stated that they have a LOT of Poly. He could give me any UY, loaded contracts, etc. So it would seem as if they wouldn’t want any Poly contracts.
> 
> The slightly bad news is your contract is right at 60% of direct and that seems to be where they’re drawing the line recently. You might just squeak by given the oversupply though.




 My fear is that it’s right at their new 100pt minimum and the new use year is around the corner. The 2018 points were banked so they don’t really have points to sell until October 2019 (unless banked points can be easily put back into 2018 by DVC if someone wanted the contract ASAP).


----------



## Yinn

TonyaG83 said:


> My fear is that it’s right at their new 100pt minimum and the new use year is around the corner. The 2018 points were banked so they don’t really have points to sell until October 2019 (unless banked points can be easily put back into 2018 by DVC if someone wanted the contract ASAP).



The minimum doesn’t seem to matter to them on a buyback. They have to ability to rip them down, combine them or even move the use year. At least that’s the impression I got when I bought my direct portion. 

To ease your mind, there’s a LOT of poly contracts out there. If all else fails, go for attempt 2, 3, 4 etc.  Get your backups in mind.  (I just saw one today that listed at 110/$149ppt)  You’re just going through anxiety.  When is your 30 days up?


----------



## TonyaG83

Yinn said:


> The minimum doesn’t seem to matter to them on a buyback. They have to ability to rip them down, combine them or even move the use year. At least that’s the impression I got when I bought my direct portion.
> 
> To ease your mind, there’s a LOT of poly contracts out there. If all else fails, go for attempt 2, 3, 4 etc.  Get your backups in mind.  (I just saw one today that listed at 110/$149ppt)  You’re just going through anxiety.  When is your 30 days up?



I believe the 20th or 21st. My anxiety is definitely peaking since I’m seeing contracts sent later already passing.


----------



## badeacon

TonyaG83 said:


> Ugh mine was sent mid-August and my broker has still not heard back. I haven’t seen any Poly buybacks this quarter. What are the odds I’m the first chump?


I think you will be fine as I see you have $142. I passed in July at $130. I do have a question for you about the closing cost. Why are they so high? Broker or are you paying more than 2019 MF's?


----------



## Yinn

TonyaG83 said:


> I believe the 20th or 21st. My anxiety is definitely peaking since I’m seeing contracts sent later already passing.



Do you know for a fact it was sent to Disney on that date? It’s possible you signed but your broker took an extra day or two.



badeacon said:


> I think you will be fine as I see you have $142. I passed in July at $130. I do have a question for you about the closing cost. Why are they so high? Broker or are you paying more than 2019 MF's?



This exactly. You were my benchmark when I made my offer. I think you and Tony were the lowest to date I’ve seen. Both at $130.


----------



## Katie2

Yinn said:


> Do you know for a fact it was sent to Disney on that date? It’s possible you signed but your broker took an extra day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> This exactly. You were my benchmark when I made my offer. I think you and Tony were the lowest to date I’ve seen. Both at $130.


Don’t stress. You will definitely pass ROFR. That, or I will owe you a free round at Trader Sams.


----------



## TonyaG83

badeacon said:


> I think you will be fine as I see you have $142. I passed in July at $130. I do have a question for you about the closing cost. Why are they so high? Broker or are you paying more than 2019 MF's?



I am financing a portion of it, so it’s broker fees, 2019 MFs and financing costs (an extra few hundred)

Your $130 makes me hopeful again.


----------



## TonyaG83

Yinn said:


> Do you know for a fact it was sent to Disney on that date? It’s possible you signed but your broker took an extra day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> This exactly. You were my benchmark when I made my offer. I think you and Tony were the lowest to date I’ve seen. Both at $130.




My broker confirmed on the 20th or would be sent within 24 hours so I assumed it was done either that day or the next. 

I don’t know why I’m so eager to part with my money


----------



## DisneyKid11

We submitted on Aug 21st, AKL at $110 per point. I've been stalking my email all day like I have nothing else to do. I'm seeing others way after us hearing the news and it's driving me a little nutty


----------



## Newbie500

Newbie500---$142-37910-250-BLT-Dec-47/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 8/6, passed 8/23

My first contract!


----------



## Derian

Derian---$141-$28935-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 234/19, 200/20-Seller paying '19 MF- sent 8/26, passed 9/10

We had tried once for BLT, but that ended up getting taken so tried again with PVB.  We got an even lower price on a longer contract, so for anyone else that is gambling on BLT I strongly recommend considering PVB.


----------



## vikequeen

Yinn said:


> When I offered I wondered why this thread existed.  It was helpful to get an estimate timeframe and potentially trends on prices.  But seriously?  What's with the anxiety?
> 
> Well...ROFR anxiety is real.  I need a support group.
> 
> Day 1: Why is it taking so long?  It's been ONE hour.  Did I offer too low?  Is someone buying/waitlisted for that exact contract?  NOBODY BUY ANYTHING! Will Disney change the terms on me while I'm in ROFR?  What if I come out approved but then all of a sudden resales can only use in one location?  OMG, one hour and one minute.  Why is the clock not moving?!?!
> 
> Day 2: It's fine, it'll get approved.  It was a reasonable offer, I didn't even counter the counter.  11 months out, I'm going to browse availability.  First resort, second resort.  This will be awesome.  How much are flights right now?
> 
> Day 3: I haven't heard anything.  Something is wrong.  They're going to take it, I knew it was too good of a deal.  Stupid resale.  It's ok, I didn't want that contract anyway.  I should have picked BCV as my home resort instead.
> 
> Day 4: Ugh, I want BCV now.  What if they pass on my contract?!  I should have waited.  I hope they take it so I can make an offer on this one.
> 
> Day 5: I made an offer on a BCV contract one hour ago.  WHY HAVEN'T THEY RESPONDED?!?
> 
> *Not actual events, just how I feel...


yep, that's why I keep checking back, even though its only been 9 days and I think it was a decent price.


----------



## vikequeen

Derian said:


> Derian---$141-$28935-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 234/19, 200/20-Seller paying '19 MF- sent 8/26, passed 9/10
> 
> We had tried once for BLT, but that ended up getting taken so tried again with PVB.  We got an even lower price on a longer contract, so for anyone else that is gambling on BLT I strongly recommend considering PVB.


 I know I could probably find it, but what price was your BLT that got taken back? I'm playing the waiting game now.


----------



## Yinn

Derian said:


> Derian---$141-$28935-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 234/19, 200/20-Seller paying '19 MF- sent 8/26, passed 9/10
> 
> We had tried once for BLT, but that ended up getting taken so tried again with PVB.  We got an even lower price on a longer contract, so for anyone else that is gambling on BLT I strongly recommend considering PVB.



PVB is sneaky good and comparable to BLT. The downside seems to be a lack of a 1BR option. Although, one has to wonder if the construction there is to build out those options to make the resort more attractive. And if they do, if it would be an add on like Jambo and Kidani or a separate one like CCV. 

Imagine the value of existing owners if they did an add on like AKL.


----------



## TonyaG83

TonyaG83 said:


> TonyaG83---$142-$15526-100-PVB-Oct-75/18, 200/19, 100/20- sent 8/20



Update!!!!!! 

TonyaG83---$142-$15526-100-PVB-Oct-75/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/11



Thanks to all who helped to talk me down yesterday. You were all correct, nothing to worry about here!


----------



## Yinn

TonyaG83 said:


> Update!!!!!!
> 
> TonyaG83---$142-$15526-100-PVB-Oct-75/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who helped to talk me down yesterday. You were all correct, nothing to worry about here!



Congrats!!


----------



## pacmanmp

TonyaG83 said:


> Update!!!!!!
> 
> TonyaG83---$142-$15526-100-PVB-Oct-75/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who helped to talk me down yesterday. You were all correct, nothing to worry about here!


Great to hear. Enjoy when the points are loaded.


----------



## badeacon

TonyaG83 said:


> Update!!!!!!
> 
> TonyaG83---$142-$15526-100-PVB-Oct-75/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who helped to talk me down yesterday. You were all correct, nothing to worry about here!


Congrats.  now the anxious wait for closing and  points to load


----------



## Bruinsguy09

UPDATE:

Bruinsguy09---$92-$24821-270-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 164/20, 270/21- sent 8/28, passed 9/11

This was our first try on buying DVC so we over the moon it worked out.  Quicker turnaround than expected and honestly had bids all lined up for other listings but beyond excited this got through.  Have to agree with others that its either the time of year or Disney has enough Saratoga points at the moment.


----------



## LaneOT

UPDATE! 
LaneOT---$100-$5618-50-SSR-Jun-0/18, 4/19, 15/20, 50/21- sent 8/28, passed 9/11

Super happy as its a small contract at a really great price!


----------



## DisneyKid11

DisneyKid11 said:


> DisneyKid11---$110-$30386-250-AKV-Dec-0/18, 418/19, 250/20- sent 8/21
> 
> Try #2. Switching direction to AKL. We actually changed our minds from OKW to AKL while waiting for the last one.


Update: 2nd attempt passed 



DisneyKid11---$110-$30386-250-AKV-Dec-0/18, 418/19, 250/20- sent 8/21, passed 9/11


----------



## Stmiller

DisneyKid11 said:


> Update: 2nd attempt passed
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyKid11---$110-$30386-250-AKV-Dec-0/18, 418/19, 250/20- sent 8/21, passed 9/11


We passed . I can't wait to start taking our trips together!


----------



## wehrengrizz

UPDATE!!! 

wehrengrizz---$108-$26595-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 55/18, 240/19, 240/20-International seller, seller pays MF '19- sent 8/26, passed 9/11

First ever contract/attempt out of one waiting room and into the next! Incredible!


----------



## rundisney79

UPDATE! 
rundisney79---$130-$26744-200-BWV-Aug-0/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21-Seller Pays '19 MF- sent 8/26, passed 9/11


----------



## Ruttangel

Ruttangel---$105-$17392-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 130/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays MF’19- sent 9/9


----------



## Derian

vikequeen said:


> I know I could probably find it, but what price was your BLT that got taken back? I'm playing the waiting game now.



Our offer was $143.  Our PVB contract came with a bunch more points (234 points that the sellers are paying the dues on), so I feel like we got a much better deal.  We had considered offering on another BLT contract, but it felt too likely that it would be gobbled up by Disney.

Per the dvcresalemarket blog entry for August, the highest buyback for their contracts was $143, so we were right on the edge (at least for contracts that go through their site).


----------



## vikequeen

Derian said:


> Our offer was $143.  Our PVB contract came with a bunch more points (234 points that the sellers are paying the dues on), so I feel like we got a much better deal.  We had considered offering on another BLT contract, but it felt too likely that it would be gobbled up by Disney.
> 
> Per the dvcresalemarket blog entry for August, the highest buyback for their contracts was $143, so we were right on the edge (at least for contracts that go through their site).


Thanks . . .Our offer was above what has historically been bought back, but I am still nervous cuz we never know what Disney will do.


----------



## Derian

Yinn said:


> PVB is sneaky good and comparable to BLT. The downside seems to be a lack of a 1BR option. Although, one has to wonder if the construction there is to build out those options to make the resort more attractive. And if they do, if it would be an add on like Jambo and Kidani or a separate one like CCV.
> 
> Imagine the value of existing owners if they did an add on like AKL.



Preface: I'm not a fan of 1BR.  You pay a lot more for no more beds, and the 2BR option costs 3x what a studio costs.  I generally want to travel with a larger group, but paying 3x for 2x beds feels wrong.

I actually don't mind the fact that Poly doesn't have 1BR options, because it means they have a different option that other resorts don't have: adjoining studios.  We have an extended family with 10 people that want to travel, and no 2 bedrooms support that capacity.  Grand villas would, at a ridiculous 5-6x the cost of a studio.  But 2 adjoining 5 person studios in Polynesian would fit everyone (it'll be tight, but we're not in the room much).  And with 2 bathrooms per studio it supports better multi-tasking than most studios.

The dues are a little higher than BLT, but the cheaper cost of the contract compensates for that.


----------



## kannons610

Bruinsguy09 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Bruinsguy09---$92-$24821-270-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 164/20, 270/21- sent 8/28, passed 9/11
> 
> This was our first try on buying DVC so we over the moon it worked out.  Quicker turnaround than expected and honestly had bids all lined up for other listings but beyond excited this got through.  Have to agree with others that its either the time of year or Disney has enough Saratoga points at the moment.



Congrats!!!  Both of our SSR contracts, $89 PP and $94 PP, passed within the last two weeks.  I also had other contracts already picked out because I was sure Disney was going to take them.  I haven't seen anyone list a contract that was taken by Disney in the last two weeks.  Sure seems like August was the time to submit.  Congrats again!


----------



## The Jackal

Derian said:


> Preface: I'm not a fan of 1BR.  You pay a lot more for no more beds, and the 2BR option costs 3x what a studio costs.  I generally want to travel with a larger group, but paying 3x for 2x beds feels wrong.
> 
> I actually don't mind the fact that Poly doesn't have 1BR options, because it means they have a different option that other resorts don't have: adjoining studios.  We have an extended family with 10 people that want to travel, and no 2 bedrooms support that capacity.  Grand villas would, at a ridiculous 5-6x the cost of a studio.  But 2 adjoining 5 person studios in Polynesian would fit everyone (it'll be tight, but we're not in the room much).  And with 2 bathrooms per studio it supports better multi-tasking than most studios.
> 
> The dues are a little higher than BLT, but the cheaper cost of the contract compensates for that.


10 people is hard for DVC. The only 2 bedrooms that sleep 10 are VGF and RIV lockoff 2 bedrooms. 2 PVB studios will be a little cheaper. RIV would be 296 point for standard and 361 for preferred. VGF is 340 for standard and 407 for preferred. A standard studio at PVB is 118 per week lake view is 148 per week so 2 adjoining studios puts you at 236 and 296 points.  Cheapest non adjoining options are 2 BWV standard studios at 156 points or L/B view at 214 points per week. Another option is 3 studios at OKW for 228 points.  If you had a party of 9 and you got a 2 bedroom at OKW during adventure season it is 217 points per week.  The OKW 2 bedroom is huge and you get a full kitchen and laundry.  Even AKV 2 bedroom cheaper standard view 220 and Savana view 273 per week.  PVB has a  point hungry resort due to location.


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631---$150-$8325-50-BWV-Jun-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 8/28 passed 9/12

So happy! I know this was high priced so we had a high chance of passing, but we have lost three to ROFR this year. While waiting for this one, we just put in an offer for another one, contract was signed yesterday and should be sent to ROFR next week. This is our third contract, we have one direct and one resale, in total we have lost four to ROFR. My husband has figured out now that I don't become crazy with the ROFR process if we have points available to use. We bought the minimum direct points back in May, after losing the third one to ROFR, I was just exhausted with the process and we knew we would buy minimum direct at some point. I had a trip I was trying to book and needed the points and we just kept losing them all. We weren't really looking for more contracts, but this one came along, then the other one we signed the contract on yesterday, and the process has been so much easier mentally since I'm not needing the points right now to book! So hopefully this will continue to be my excuse to him to let me continue to buy more contracts, as a girl can never have enough...some would think my collection's complete but I want more! (Can you tell I love Ariel!)


----------



## Richard H.

Richard H. said:


> Oh great news today it passed on 7/5.



Update



Finally closed on 8/30.  The title company was very slow (First American). The points hit the account on 9/11.  And now for the magical part.  I called Disney and they moved all 200 2018 points that were going to expire on 9/30/19 to my 2019 use year.  I was amazed they did this. It felt nice all they wanted was me to be happy and didn't ask for anything in return.  All you have to do is ask you never know.


----------



## Bruinsguy09

kannons610 said:


> Congrats!!!  Both of our SSR contracts, $89 PP and $94 PP, passed within the last two weeks.  I also had other contracts already picked out because I was sure Disney was going to take them.  I haven't seen anyone list a contract that was taken by Disney in the last two weeks.  Sure seems like August was the time to submit.  Congrats again!



Your $89pp contract gave me hope lol.  I figured no chance but then saw yours come through haha.  Thank you!


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

kannons610 said:


> I haven't seen anyone list a contract that was taken by Disney in the last two weeks.  Sure seems like August was the time to submit.  Congrats again!


I had noticed a similar trend and started to get optimistic, but unfortunately for me there was at least one they took in the past two weeks. OKW at $87/point, taken on 9/4.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Richard H. said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> Finally closed on 8/30.  The title company was very slow (First American). The points hit the account on 9/11.  And now for the magical part.  I called Disney and they moved all 200 2018 points that were going to expire on 9/30/19 to my 2019 use year.  I was amazed they did this. It felt nice all they wanted was me to be happy and didn't ask for anything in return.  All you have to do is ask you never know.


Did you just call DVC member services? It's our first contract and there are 55 points expiring 11/30 ...and with a fast ROFR pass I might actually be able to make a phone call/activate before Dec 2019!


----------



## csherman.sa

csherman.sa---$132-$21804-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 10/19, 3/20, 160/21-Also get 20MF credit- sent 9/5


----------



## csherman.sa

csherman.sa---$130-$21591-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 9/12


----------



## Richard H.

wehrengrizz said:


> Did you just call DVC member services? It's our first contract and there are 55 points expiring 11/30 ...and with a fast ROFR pass I might actually be able to make a phone call/activate before Dec 2019!


Yes just called them and asked if it was possible. After about 5 min she came back and said it was done. I logged in and the points were already moved.


----------



## wideboty2000

Wideboty2000---$135-$13500-100-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 99/21-International seller- sent 9/11


----------



## ScubaCat

wideboty2000 said:


> Wideboty2000-$135-$13500-100-BLT-Mar-0/19-0/20-99/21-sent 9/11 Seller pays closing....really need this.....



Fingers crossed! Could you reformat that with the link in post #1?


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

wideboty2000 said:


> Wideboty2000---$135-$13500-100-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 99/21-International seller- sent 9/11


Just curious how you know if someone is an international seller?  Do most of the resale pages mention that?  I've never noticed it before.


----------



## wideboty2000

BrerRabbit1119 said:


> Just curious how you know if someone is an international seller?  Do most of the resale pages mention that?  I've never noticed it before.


Yes...it was listed on Resale page and paperwork/contract lists it as well.


----------



## Yinn

Derian said:


> Our offer was $143.  Our PVB contract came with a bunch more points (234 points that the sellers are paying the dues on), so I feel like we got a much better deal.  We had considered offering on another BLT contract, but it felt too likely that it would be gobbled up by Disney.
> 
> Per the dvcresalemarket blog entry for August, the highest buyback for their contracts was $143, so we were right on the edge (at least for contracts that go through their site).



I saw that contract that you ended up with and still have the numbers on it.  Seller paying dues and closing is worth an additional $5/ppt on the closing side, and $7/ppt on the dues. I also had it adjusted based on what those extra points would bring in as rental income or cost to rent if you needed it.  All said and done I had an adjusted value of $130/ppt on it based on a typical contract (ie, full points, no extras, buyer pays dues and closing) Not bad!


----------



## pacmanmp

pacmanmp---$117-$13375-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 8/28 

How concerned should I be that I am seeing so many 8/28 pass ROFR and have not heard anything?


----------



## tnicks

pacmanmp said:


> pacmanmp---$117-$13375-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 8/28
> 
> How concerned should I be that I am seeing so many 8/28 pass ROFR and have not heard anything?


Contact your broker. I remember last time I went through this mine simply had forgotten to tell me I had passed. Sadly the seller bailed on me just prior to closing, so here I am again.


----------



## Derian

Yinn said:


> I saw that contract that you ended up with and still have the numbers on it.  Seller paying dues and closing is worth an additional $5/ppt on the closing side, and $7/ppt on the dues. I also had it adjusted based on what those extra points would bring in as rental income or cost to rent if you needed it.  All said and done I had an adjusted value of $130/ppt on it based on a typical contract (ie, full points, no extras, buyer pays dues and closing) Not bad!



I don't think they're paying closing costs, just maintenance fees, so that puts us at $134/ppt.  Closing costs are estimated at just short of $700, so I'm still pretty thrilled about the deal that we're getting.

I was also curious how much it cost the previous owners to turn around and sell it so quickly at such a low price.  I made this spreadsheet to try and estimate how the purchase panned out for them.  Turns out they spent approximately $17.53/point, which is above the current rental market price (and well above for where it was a few years ago).


200Cost/PointTotalPoints UsedPurchase$165.00$33,000.00Used 2015$6.02$1,204.00200Used 2016$6.09$1,218.00200Used 2017$6.13$1,226.00200Used 2018$6.20$1,240.00166Paid 2019$6.73$1,346.00Sold-$141.00-$28,200.00Agent$11.99$2,397.00Total$13,431.00766Cost/Point$17.53


----------



## Yinn

Derian said:


> I don't think they're paying closing costs, just maintenance fees, so that puts us at $134/ppt.  Closing costs are estimated at just short of $700, so I'm still pretty thrilled about the deal that we're getting.
> 
> I was also curious how much it cost the previous owners to turn around and sell it so quickly at such a low price.  I made this spreadsheet to try and estimate how the purchase panned out for them.  Turns out they spent approximately $17.53/point, which is above the current rental market price (and well above for where it was a few years ago).
> 
> 
> 200Cost/PointTotalPoints UsedPurchase$165.00$33,000.00Used 2015$6.02$1,204.00200Used 2016$6.09$1,218.00200Used 2017$6.13$1,226.00200Used 2018$6.20$1,240.00166Paid 2019$6.73$1,346.00Sold-$141.00-$28,200.00Agent$11.99$2,397.00Total$13,431.00766Cost/Point$17.53



Yea the depreciation of it is kind of crazy. These things do need to ride out a good amount of term for it to be worthwhile or resale purchase.  I've got a bit of waiting to do myself.  The guaranteed week may be a wild card for me.

Yinn---$128-$26500-206-PVB-June-0/18, 21/19, 206/20, 206/21-Guaranteed Week 52- sent 9/6


----------



## Derian

I also had some spreadsheet fun and put together a DVC direct cost comparison: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1p4pBwcW_kutdiGL_GBiS8mel69HYMgZyE5RI6evHxXo/edit?usp=sharing

You should be able to use it for resale as well, but there are more variables involved.  It is also based on using the 75 point minimum (but if you update the upper left cell you can change it to 100).

This allows you to optimize for cheapest buy-in, cheapest cost/point (if you are going to rent them out), or cheapest dues.  Note that maintenance fees will adjust over time, but inflation will probably adjust your paycheck as well, so I didn't try to adjust for it.


----------



## ScubaCat

Derian said:


> I also had some spreadsheet fun and put together a DVC direct cost comparison: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1p4pBwcW_kutdiGL_GBiS8mel69HYMgZyE5RI6evHxXo/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> You should be able to use it for resale as well, but there are more variables involved.  It is also based on using the 75 point minimum (but if you update the upper left cell you can change it to 100).
> 
> This allows you to optimize for cheapest buy-in, cheapest cost/point (if you are going to rent them out), or cheapest dues.  Note that maintenance fees will adjust over time, but inflation will probably adjust your paycheck as well, so I didn't try to adjust for it.



Good lord, $17K for 75 BCV points.  Crazy!!


----------



## Kansasdreamers

$87-$34,800-400-SSR-FEB-0/18, 0/19, 800/20, 400/21- sent 9/13


----------



## pacmanmp

Does anyone have an idea on how disney handles ROFR? is it once a week a list comes out or twice? do they come out in bulk or just one by one? thanks


----------



## Brianstl

I don’t expect to see Disney exercise ROFR much if at all before the end of what will be a really rough fiscal year for Chapek’s division. They are eliminating shows and firing entertainers. ROFR activity will probably remain low until they see a sustained increase in revenue from the division.


----------



## kannons610

Kansasdreamers said:


> $87-$34,800-400-SSR-FEB-0/18, 0/19, 800/20, 400/21- sent 9/13



This will be an awesome deal if it passes.  Good luck!


----------



## vikequeen

Brianstl said:


> I don’t expect to see Disney to exercise ROFR much if at all before the end of what will be a really rough fiscal year for Chapek’s division. They are eliminating shows and firing entertainers. ROFR activity will probably remain low until they see a sustained increase in revenue from the division.


If thats true it will be a great time to be a buyer!


----------



## ScubaCat

Kansasdreamers said:


> $87-$34,800-400-SSR-FEB-0/18, 0/19, 800/20, 400/21- sent 9/13


Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## TonyaG83

Yinn said:


> Yea the depreciation of it is kind of crazy. These things do need to ride out a good amount of term for it to be worthwhile or resale purchase.  I've got a bit of waiting to do myself.  The guaranteed week may be a wild card for me.
> 
> Yinn---$128-$26500-206-PVB-June-0/18, 21/19, 206/20, 206/21-Guaranteed Week 52- sent 9/6



Good luck!!! If you pass, I’m going to be tempted to put in another offer!!!


----------



## pangyal

wideboty2000 said:


> Wideboty2000---$135-$13500-100-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 99/21-International seller- sent 9/11


I would love to add this, but I need the correct totals, please . That total should include all closing costs, MF due at closing, any fees to broker, etc. Thank you!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## SG131

Brianstl said:


> I don’t expect to see Disney exercise ROFR much if at all before the end of what will be a really rough fiscal year for Chapek’s division. They are eliminating shows and firing entertainers. ROFR activity will probably remain low until they see a sustained increase in revenue from the division.


Their cuts are def affecting my thought process about buying more points. I was actually considering adding on possibly even direct for the benefits, but with them cutting entertainment after raising the annual pass price so high, I’m not sure I need more points to go more often. Especially the trips where my parents end up coming. They can’t do the wild rides anymore so they get a lot out of this entertainment.


----------



## JungleCrews

JungleCrews---$110-$25796-228-AKV-Oct-0/18, 456/19, 228/20, 228/21-intl’ S pays MF ‘19- sent 9/11

First time posting, but y’all have been invaluable in helping me evaluate the DVC process and I hope to contribute in a positive way going forward.


----------



## kboo

Derian said:


> I don't think they're paying closing costs, just maintenance fees, so that puts us at $134/ppt.  Closing costs are estimated at just short of $700, so I'm still pretty thrilled about the deal that we're getting.
> 
> I was also curious how much it cost the previous owners to turn around and sell it so quickly at such a low price.  I made this spreadsheet to try and estimate how the purchase panned out for them.  Turns out they spent approximately $17.53/point, which is above the current rental market price (and well above for where it was a few years ago).
> 
> 
> 200Cost/PointTotalPoints UsedPurchase$165.00$33,000.00Used 2015$6.02$1,204.00200Used 2016$6.09$1,218.00200Used 2017$6.13$1,226.00200Used 2018$6.20$1,240.00166Paid 2019$6.73$1,346.00Sold-$141.00-$28,200.00Agent$11.99$2,397.00Total$13,431.00766Cost/Point$17.53


So do you think $13,431 was a decent price to pay for 4 poly stays of 200ish points each? Maybe it depends on the season those points were used? (Easter week (6 nts) in a standard studio at VGF was 196 points; it was the same number of points for Poly, because I looked at switching at 7mo)


----------



## wideboty2000

pangyal said:


> I would love to add this, but I need the correct totals, please . That total should include all closing costs, MF due at closing, any fees to broker, etc. Thank you!


Seller is paying closing  as well as 2019 and 2020 fees and crediting me $6.40 for 2021 fees at closing!


----------



## Stmiller

JungleCrews said:


> JungleCrews---$110-$25796-228-AKV-Oct-0/18, 456/19, 228/20, 228/21-intl’ S pays MF ‘19- sent 9/11
> 
> First time posting, but y’all have been invaluable in helping me evaluate the DVC process and I hope to contribute in a positive way going forward.


Great contract with the loaded points! Ours is exactly the same but with 250 points and we just passed


----------



## Brianstl

SG131 said:


> Their cuts are def affecting my thought process about buying more points. I was actually considering adding on possibly even direct for the benefits, but with them cutting entertainment after raising the annual pass price so high, I’m not sure I need more points to go more often. Especially the trips where my parents end up coming. They can’t do the wild rides anymore so they get a lot out of this entertainment.


I think Disney might have finally passed the price point the general public is willing to pay.  They thought SWGE would allow them to continue to jack up prices, but the pull of SWGE hasn’t been strong enough to get people to pay the ever rising room and ticket cost.  Now they got to slash cost because much lower than projected revenues.


----------



## ScubaCat

Brianstl said:


> I think Disney might have finally passed the price point the general public is willing to pay.  They thought SWGE would allow them to continue to jack up prices, but the pull of SWGE hasn’t been strong enough to get people to pay the ever rising room and ticket cost.  Now they got to slash cost because much lower than projected revenues.


I'm sure opening the main attraction will help. It's almost like opening pandora with only navi river journey.  Time will tell. (more in this in the SWGE forum   )


----------



## JungleCrews

Stmiller said:


> Great contract with the loaded points! Ours is exactly the same but with 250 points and we just passed


I wanted to hop in around 225 points and eventually buy my 75 direct points to get perks and sit around a 300 total. Then the change was announced; best laid plans...
Still, we are pumped with the contract and annual trips, but now maybe we have to buy 100 direct someday!


----------



## Stmiller

JungleCrews said:


> I wanted to hop in around 225 points and eventually buy my 75 direct points to get perks and sit around a 300 total. Then the change was announced; best laid plans...
> Still, we are pumped with the contract and annual trips, but now maybe we have to buy 100 direct someday!


You have the exact plan we do. Myself and DisneyKid11 bought 250 and plan to add on later for around 350. We are also considering direct, but only if they come out with new resorts that we are really feeling we want to visit regularly and are exempt from. Other than that we refuse to pay their direct prices for the few benefits in return.


----------



## JungleCrews

Stmiller said:


> You have the exact plan we do. Myself and DisneyKid11 bought 250 and plan to add on later for around 350. We are also considering direct, but only if they come out with new resorts that we are really feeling we want to visit regularly and are exempt from. Other than that we refuse to pay their direct prices for the few benefits in return.


Feeling chatty here, but I’ve got to get my first 10 posts so I can rock an avatar.  Your contract was really similar to ours! The broker tried to get me to take an initial counter from seller since it was loaded points/Mf paid and she was concerned about ROFR, but I am hardheaded and pressed on. Now we just wait and see what happens. As for the future we like Reflections so far, but we’ll see. Congrats on getting passed and I hope you get to book soon!


----------



## Stmiller

JungleCrews said:


> Feeling chatty here, but I’ve got to get my first 10 posts so I can rock an avatar.  Your contract was really similar to ours! The broker tried to get me to take an initial counter from seller since it was loaded points/Mf paid and she was concerned about ROFR, but I am hardheaded and pressed on. Now we just wait and see what happens. As for the future we like Reflections so far, but we’ll see. Congrats on getting passed and I hope you get to book soon!





JungleCrews said:


> Haha ...  we are so similar I feel like I'm replying to myself . I was just saying I need my 10 to rock my avatar too. Thank you and good luck to you!


----------



## Bing Showei

Stmiller said:


>


Whoa. This post is so meta.


----------



## pacmanmp

JungleCrews said:


> JungleCrews---$110-$25796-228-AKV-Oct-0/18, 456/19, 228/20, 228/21-intl’ S pays MF ‘19- sent 9/11
> 
> First time posting, but y’all have been invaluable in helping me evaluate the DVC process and I hope to contribute in a positive way going forward.


Good luck


----------



## ScubaCat

JungleCrews said:


> Feeling chatty here, but I’ve got to get my first 10 posts so I can rock an avatar.  Your contract was really similar to ours! The broker tried to get me to take an initial counter from seller since it was loaded points/Mf paid and she was concerned about ROFR, but I am hardheaded and pressed on. Now we just wait and see what happens. As for the future we like Reflections so far, but we’ll see. Congrats on getting passed and I hope you get to book soon!


Add 5 more posts here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/using-this-board-to-up-your-post-count-please.3571551/


----------



## McCrae

Brianstl said:


> I think Disney might have finally passed the price point the general public is willing to pay.  They thought SWGE would allow them to continue to jack up prices, but the pull of SWGE hasn’t been strong enough to get people to pay the ever rising room and ticket cost.  Now they got to slash cost because much lower than projected revenues.



People have been saying this for years and it hasn’t been correct. No evidence to suggest that this time it’s different.


----------



## Brianstl

McCrae said:


> People have been saying this for years and it hasn’t been correct. No evidence to suggest that this time it’s different.


The 3% decrease in attendance at their US parks in the third quarter suggests that something is up.


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

Brianstl said:


> The 3% decrease in attendance at their US parks in the third quarter suggests that something is up.


That may be a feature, not a bug.


----------



## MinnieInVA

MinnieInVA---$195-$20189-100-VGC-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 9/15


----------



## McCrae

Brianstl said:


> The 3% decrease in attendance at their US parks in the third quarter suggests that something is up.



That’s not a significant change. We have seen this before .  More likely to be seasonal.  Disney discounts when things are bad, not seeing that yet.


----------



## Brianstl

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> That may be a feature, not a bug.


It is not a feature when you plan and staff for massive crowds at both Disneyland and WDW that never materialize.


----------



## KStash

Trying again.  I'm expecting this to be bought back, but it's worth a try.

KStash---$94-$17578-180-OKW-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 9/15


----------



## Brianstl

McCrae said:


> That’s not a significant change. We have seen this before .  More likely to be seasonal.  Disney discounts when things are bad, not seeing that yet.


A three percent drop is significant and it wasn’t seasonal. It was compared to the same quarter the previous year.  Plus, they have offered significant discounts in an attempt to boost both attendance and bookings. The had a multiple room discounts including another round of free dining. On the ticket side they have rolled out the midday tickets.


----------



## ScubaCat

Brianstl said:


> A three percent drop is significant and it wasn’t seasonal. It was compared to the same quarter the previous year.  Plus, they have offered significant discounts in an attempt to boost both attendance and bookings. The had a multiple room discounts including another round of free dining. On the ticket side they have rolled out the midday tickets.



Could y'all move this to the theme park thread from here? All fair points but let's keep this to DVC contracts and ROFR as best we can. Thanks


----------



## pacmanmp

pacmanmp said:


> Does anyone have an idea on how disney handles ROFR? is it once a week a list comes out or twice? do they come out in bulk or just one by one? thanks


Anyone?


----------



## wideboty2000

pacmanmp said:


> Anyone?


No one knows!


----------



## Brianstl

pacmanmp said:


> Anyone?


I think the list of ROFR comes from the different resale brokers and not Disney. They release them once a month.


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631---$130.77-$9582-65-BWV-Oct-0/18, 62/19, 59/20, 65/21- sent 9/16 

Put an offer on this one while we were waiting to hear on rofr. Passed rofr last week Wednesday for a higher priced boardwalk 50 point contract. Now hoping this one passes.


----------



## DisneynBison

pacmanmp said:


> Anyone?



It is whenever the drunkin monkey feels like doing it and some times he may do it well and other times the weekend may have been very tough so he just stamps pass on everything to get it off his desk other times the take stamp is closer so he grabs that one sometimes the pass stamp is closer and watch out here comes a bunch of passes.


----------



## BigOnDis

DisneynBison said:


> It is whenever the drunkin monkey feels like doing it and some times he may do it well and other times the weekend may have been very tough so he just stamps pass on everything to get it off his desk other times the take stamp is closer so he grabs that one sometimes the pass stamp is closer and watch out here comes a bunch of passes.




This made me think of the scene from Elf where he stamped NICE on everyone.


----------



## Legoland18

Update!

Legoland18---$142-$22,700 160-BLT-Feb- 0/19, 0/20, 160/21 sent 8/6 , Passed 8/27


----------



## vikequeen

Congrats!! I’m watching these BLTs closely as I wait for mine to come through!


----------



## wideboty2000

vikequeen said:


> Congrats!! I’m watching these BLTs closely as I wait for mine to come through!


Vikequeen what did you get yours for?


----------



## vikequeen

wideboty2000 said:


> Vikequeen what did you get yours for?


147 which I think should be pretty safe based on what I’ve read ... right?


----------



## wideboty2000

vikequeen said:


> 147 which I think should be pretty safe based on what I’ve read ... right?


Haha... id say....im waiting on $135..... really  starting to feel like it was a waste of time....


----------



## vikequeen

wideboty2000 said:


> Haha... id say....im waiting on $135..... really  starting to feel like it was a waste of time....


Or a great deal. I’m rooting for you !


----------



## ScubaCat

Legoland18 said:


> Update!
> 
> Legoland18---$142-$22,700 160-BLT-Feb- 0/19, 0/20, 160/21 sent 8/6 , Passed 8/27


Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list? It'd be a big help and would be great to be able to add that deal!


----------



## Derian

kboo said:


> So do you think $13,431 was a decent price to pay for 4 poly stays of 200ish points each? Maybe it depends on the season those points were used? (Easter week (6 nts) in a standard studio at VGF was 196 points; it was the same number of points for Poly, because I looked at switching at 7mo)



I guess as I think about it, it's not terrible.  I paid $17/point to rent someone else's points earlier this year.  Having their own DVC account would have afforded them the ability to book @ 11 months.  I am assuming that they bought in before the prices went up.

That's also not including any finance charges they might have incurred, nor is it accounting for discounts on Annual Passes, Merch, Food, or anything else they might have gotten.  So in the end, it's maybe not as much of a loss as I thought initially.


----------



## csherman.sa

wideboty2000 said:


> Haha... id say....im waiting on $135..... really  starting to feel like it was a waste of time....


I know the feeling. I have 2 - 160pt contracts in review (1 at $130 and 1 at $132). I don't have too much hope for them to pass, but they can't take them all!


----------



## wideboty2000

csherman.sa said:


> I know the feeling. I have 2 - 160pt contracts in review (1 at $130 and 1 at $132). I don't have too much hope for them to pass, but they can't take them all!


Haha...true...i got the seller to pay closing costs and everything!....be really bummed if it doesnt pass


----------



## MizzouTigger

MizzouTigger---$100-$11435-100-SSR-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 8/28, passed 9/11

A little behind with posting... but hoping it will contribute to helping others like the information in this thread, and on these boards, was so valuable in helping me make a decision to offer on my first DVC contract.   A huge thank you to everyone here!


----------



## wideboty2000

MizzouTigger said:


> MizzouTigger---$100-$11435-100-SSR-Feb-0/18, 50/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 8/28, passed 9/11
> 
> A little behind with posting... but hoping it will contribute to helping others like the information in this thread, and on these boards, was so valuable in helping me make a decision to offer on my first DVC contract.   A huge thank you to everyone here!


Nice deal....that 200 in 2020 is sweet


----------



## Brianstl

csherman.sa said:


> I know the feeling. I have 2 - 160pt contracts in review (1 at $130 and 1 at $132). I don't have too much hope for them to pass, but they can't take them all!


I don't know. It seems like Disney has real slowed down on ROFRs.


----------



## vikequeen

vikequeen---$147-$26350-175-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 9/2, passed 9/16 

I can't wait to stay at BLT. So excited!


----------



## vikequeen

wideboty2000 said:


> Haha...true...i got the seller to pay closing costs and everything!....be really bummed if it doesnt pass


Just got word that mine passed (I thought it would). Still hoping yours get through, even though it will make me feel like I overpaid


----------



## wideboty2000

vikequeen said:


> Just got word that mine passed (I thought it would). Still hoping yours get through, even though it will make me feel like I overpaid


 wow!  Congrats!


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$93-$17633-168-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 167/19, 168/20, 168/21- sent 9/12

We also just purchased 127 points direct on 9/15, so at least we’re now DVC members even if this doesn’t go through. But fingers crossed it does!


----------



## wideboty2000

Ugggh waiting for ROFR is brutal.....


----------



## ScubaCat

wideboty2000 said:


> Ugggh waiting for ROFR is brutal.....



That's what my boss would call the "ancillary" purpose of this thread.

(corporate terminology makes me LOL.)


----------



## pacmanmp

wideboty2000 said:


> Ugggh waiting for ROFR is brutal.....


It is really bad when you see people that submitted theirs the same day you did already get them back.


----------



## DaveNan

pacmanmp said:


> It is really bad when you see people that submitted theirs the same day you did already get them back.


Don’t question the monkey.  Just sit and patiently wait in silence.  No eye contact please, it upsets the monkey.


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

BrerRabbit1119---$125-$6695-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 6/20-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 9/3, passed 9/18


----------



## pacmanmp

BrerRabbit1119 said:


> BrerRabbit1119---$125-$6695-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 6/20-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 9/3, passed 9/18


Congrats, That went pretty quick.


----------



## osera1

osera1---$144-$38560-250-BCV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 500/20, 250/21- sent 9/5, passed 9/18

Just under 2 weeks, much quicker than my previous resales (3 priors). Because of Disney end of fiscal year 9/30?  Maybe not too much lying around for re-purchasing?  That suits us buyers quite nicely.

This contract serves our short term and long term plans very well!


----------



## wideboty2000

osera1 said:


> osera1---$144-$38560-250-BCV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 500/20, 250/21- sent 9/5, passed 9/18
> 
> Just under 2 weeks, much quicker than my previous resales (3 priors). Because of Disney end of fiscal year 9/30?  Maybe not too much lying around for re-purchasing?  That suits us buyers quite nicely.
> 
> This contract serves our short term and long term plans very well!


Wow congrats!!  Did you have any hesitancy purchasing BCV given that the deed expires “relatively” soon?!


----------



## osera1

wideboty2000 said:


> Wow congrats!!  Did you have any hesitancy purchasing BCV given that the deed expires “relatively” soon?!


Good question.  Short answer- no.  The location and resort is so attractive to us, that we think it’s definitely worth it for us.  We also have lots of  CCV points (direct)  so blends well with that for us.


----------



## wideboty2000

osera1 said:


> Good question.  Short answer- no.  The location and resort is so attractive to us, that we think it’s definitely worth it for us.  We also have lots of  CCV points (direct)  so blends well with that for us.


I absolutely love BeachClub....wife wants to buy there but I am just so scared by that deed expiration....really wish I knew if they will offer an extension for it at some point...


----------



## ScubaCat

wideboty2000 said:


> I absolutely love BeachClub....wife wants to buy there but I am just so scared by that deed expiration....really wish I knew if they will offer an extension for it at some point...



I had the same thought a few years ago, but 6 trips later I don't regret it at all   Plus it's hard to book, especially the lock-offs, so the home booking advantage *really* helps.

Even if they do re-sell it as new and I decide I just haven't had enough BCV after my 68th birthday, I'll just buy a new contract!  (I'll finance it so if I kick the bucket, I didn't lose the whole thing  )


----------



## wdwnomad

wdwnomad---$100-$14552-130-SSR-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 130/21- sent 8/29, passed 9/17


----------



## ScubaCat

wdwnomad said:


> wdwnomad---$100-$13,000-130-SSR-Feb-0/19, 260/20, 130/21,- Buyer pays 2019 MF, sent 8/29, passed 9/17


Congrats! Could you reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## wdwnomad

yes just did it!


----------



## ScubaCat

wdwnomad said:


> yes just did it!


Thanks!


----------



## poofyo101

Has anyone ever had an international contract not pass through ROFR? Have they been buying poly back recently?


----------



## redc

redc---$130-$29363-220-BWV-Aug-220/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 8/8, passed 8/27


----------



## BigOnDis

poofyo101 said:


> Has anyone ever had an international contract not pass through ROFR? Have they been buying poly back recently?



I have not seen any poly's get bought back.


----------



## jtonyharris

jtonyharris---$100-$12566-120-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 120/21- sent 9/19 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## wideboty2000

I honestly can not take this ROFR wait ....... it might be worth it to buy direct.....


----------



## pacmanmp

it does seem like we have not seen many come through this week


----------



## Brianstl

pacmanmp said:


> it does seem like we have not seen many come through this week


According to one resale sites facebook page 28 cleared ROFR yesterday with zero buybacks.


----------



## ScubaCat

wideboty2000 said:


> I honestly can not take this ROFR wait ....... it might be worth it to buy direct.....



If you want a lot less points for your money or feel like paying more, all you need to do is call!


----------



## Wakey

Something has triggered lower buybacks the last 2 weeks. Direct not selling?


----------



## Matty B13

Wakey said:


> Something has triggered lower buybacks the last 2 weeks. Direct not selling?


https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...4867/4577-direct-sales-report-for-august-2019
It is but at a slower pace, but I wouldn't want to be in the market for OKW resale points!


----------



## wideboty2000

Wakey said:


> Something has triggered lower buybacks the last 2 weeks. Direct not selling?


Omg....could I possibly get BayLake for $135?!


----------



## Lorana

I am clearly not cut out for this ROFR suspense.  It's only been 7 days, and I'm going CRAZY waiting for a reply.

It doesn't help that I was feeling pretty good that I was in the clear for BRV because there had been no buybacks listed here in DISboards, and the DVCResaleMarket blog had said no buybacks at all in 2019 for BRV.  And then I saw TWO COMMENTS on the DVCResaleMarket August report that stated their BRV purchases failed ROFR in September, and one was for a similar number of points but a higher price point.  AHHHHH!


----------



## NTR79

NTR79---$108-$23796-200-AKV-Dec-0/18, 191/19, 200/20- sent 9/19 

Attempting this again.... Crossing all my fingers and toes, as Disney exercised their ROFR on my first attempt at owning DVC at OKW.


----------



## wideboty2000

Lorana said:


> I am clearly not cut out for this ROFR suspense.  It's only been 7 days, and I'm going CRAZY waiting for a reply.
> 
> It doesn't help that I was feeling pretty good that I was in the clear for BRV because there had been no buybacks listed here in DISboards, and the DVCResaleMarket blog had said no buybacks at all in 2019 for BRV.  And then I saw TWO COMMENTS on the DVCResaleMarket August report that stated their BRV purchases failed ROFR in September, and one was for a similar number of points but a higher price point.  AHHHHH!


Yeeees!  Join me in my misery!!!!!


----------



## N8TR8

Lorana said:


> I am clearly not cut out for this ROFR suspense.  It's only been 7 days, and I'm going CRAZY waiting for a reply.
> 
> It doesn't help that I was feeling pretty good that I was in the clear for BRV because there had been no buybacks listed here in DISboards, and the DVCResaleMarket blog had said no buybacks at all in 2019 for BRV.  And then I saw TWO COMMENTS on the DVCResaleMarket August report that stated their BRV purchases failed ROFR in September, and one was for a similar number of points but a higher price point.  AHHHHH!



Sunday marks a month since our BRV contract was sent to Disney.  It doesn't help that another BRV was sent the same day as ours and they cleared ROFR on 9/10.  We also thought we were in the clear, as I hadn't seen any taken back either, but now with the two you mentioned we're very anxious.  Good luck!


----------



## Ruttangel

*Resort**Buy Backs**Number Sold**Percentage Bought Back**Animal Kingdom*11738231%*Bay Lake Tower*7722335%*Beach Club*4512636%*Boardwalk*2416315%*Grand Floridian*2014314%*Hilton Head*164635%*Old Key West*4016225%*Saratoga Springs*13152325%

I found this chart, looks like my chances at AKL for a $105 contract are 50/50 as they are buying back 31% but also have taken them as high as $113 during the year, now I'm worried


----------



## pacmanmp

Ruttangel said:


> *Resort**Buy Backs**Number Sold**Percentage Bought Back**Animal Kingdom*11738231%*Bay Lake Tower*7722335%*Beach Club*4512636%*Boardwalk*2416315%*Grand Floridian*2014314%*Hilton Head*164635%*Old Key West*4016225%*Saratoga Springs*13152325%
> 
> I found this chart, looks like my chances at AKL for a $105 contract are 50/50 as they are buying back 31% but also have taken them as high as $113 during the year, now I'm worried


I am in the same boat for AKL. I did pay a bit more at $117 but it was front loaded with points and seller is paying dues. If you factor the Dues out your bring it down to the $108-110 range


----------



## Yinn

Brianstl said:


> According to one resale sites facebook page 28 cleared ROFR yesterday with zero buybacks.



What?  Page 28 of what?


----------



## wideboty2000

Yinn said:


> What?  Page 28 of what?


Facebook page.  28 cleared.


----------



## superdiz

superdiz---$120-$18748-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 146/20, 150/21- sent 9/13


----------



## superdiz

wideboty2000 said:


> Facebook page.  28 cleared.


Which site? I’m so hoping we pass and get it back soon!!


----------



## Yinn

poofyo101 said:


> Has anyone ever had an international contract not pass through ROFR? Have they been buying poly back recently?



Searching through multiple reseller's sites, I haven't seen any PVBs bought back this year which played a role in my offer.  But I have seen several bought back a year or two ago.



BrerRabbit1119 said:


> BrerRabbit1119---$125-$6695-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 6/20-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 9/3, passed 9/18





osera1 said:


> osera1---$144-$38560-250-BCV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 500/20, 250/21- sent 9/5, passed 9/18
> 
> Just under 2 weeks, much quicker than my previous resales (3 priors). Because of Disney end of fiscal year 9/30?  Maybe not too much lying around for re-purchasing?  That suits us buyers quite nicely.
> 
> This contract serves our short term and long term plans very well!



But man...the anxiety shifts into second gear once the sent dates approach and pass your own.


----------



## osera1

I think that’s referring to a FB post by DVC Resale Market from Wednesday 9/18.  We were among that group!


----------



## pacmanmp

pacmanmp said:


> pacmanmp---$117-$13375-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 8/28


Passed but I dont know the date. I just talked to the broker and they received the Estoppel a few days ago but have not got the waiver email.


----------



## Ruttangel

pacmanmp said:


> I am in the same boat for AKL. I did pay a bit more at $117 but it was front loaded with points and seller is paying dues. If you factor the Dues out your bring it down to the $108-110 range


Good luck, mine is a 160pt contract with 130 left in 2019, they are paying full dues for 2019 so I worked mine out as $104ppt when I include closing costs. If I don't get this one I'll need to think of offering more next time


----------



## poofyo101

Yinn said:


> Searching through multiple reseller's sites, I haven't seen any PVBs bought back this year which played a role in my offer.  But I have seen several bought back a year or two ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But man...the anxiety shifts into second gear once the sent dates approach and pass your own.





What was your offer for PVB?
EDIT I see it now. I just submitted one at 125 / pt. International Contract. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

osera1 said:


> I think that’s referring to a FB post by DVC Resale Market from Wednesday 9/18.  We were among that group!


Interesting - we passed that day but our name wasn't in the post, so I guess it was more than 25 that day!

EDIT: Just saw they had an additional post with another 28 on the same day - we were in that group!


----------



## Derian

osera1 said:


> I think that’s referring to a FB post by DVC Resale Market from Wednesday 9/18.  We were among that group!



dvcresalemarket puts out 2 monthly blog updates with sales through their site.  There are obviously numerous other sites, but they do enough volume to identify trends.  One of them is average prices for resale for the last month, and the other is ROFR rates.  Per their update earlier this month Disney has not bought back a single PVB contract this year (for transactions they were involved in).  This thread and the ones for Jan - March and April-June also noted 0 buybacks for PVB.


----------



## Lorana

N8TR8 said:


> Sunday marks a month since our BRV contract was sent to Disney.  It doesn't help that another BRV was sent the same day as ours and they cleared ROFR on 9/10.  We also thought we were in the clear, as I hadn't seen any taken back either, but now with the two you mentioned we're very anxious.  Good luck!



Eeeek!  Hope it passes for you as well!
One didn’t say what their offer was, but the other commenter said 160 points at $95/point, and Disney exercises ROFR on 9/6.  Mine is 168 points at $93/point so I’m super nervous.

AKL was admittedly the other I eyed. I honestly thought my husband would prefer that resort as our Home Resort because he’s always asking to stay there. But WL was our first “love” and feels like home, and we do love the boat ride to MK. 

We considered Copper Creek for the longer expiration date, but we have two boys who do NOT want to share a bed, and the lack of that third bed in CCV sold us on BVR.


----------



## Brianstl

Yinn said:


> What?  Page 28 of what?





Yinn said:


> What?  Page 28 of what?


One of the DVC resale company's Facebook page posted Wednesday that they had 28 contracts clear ROFR with zero buybacks that day.


----------



## Yinn

pacmanmp said:


> Passed but I dont know the date. I just talked to the broker and they received the Estoppel a few days ago but have not got the waiver email.





poofyo101 said:


> What was your offer for PVB?
> EDIT I see it now. I just submitted one at 125 / pt. International Contract. Fingers crossed.



Was it on 300 points? There wasn’t a lot in that price point.


----------



## poofyo101

Yinn said:


> Was it on 300 points? There wasn’t a lot in that price point.


225 points


----------



## Yinn

poofyo101 said:


> 225 points



Nice! And here I thought I found most of the  cheap PVBs lol.


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99---$159-$8525-50-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 0/20-seller pays '20 MF- sent 7/15, passed 9/20
2 addendums needed to get correct contract number.


----------



## TonyaG83

Yinn said:


> Nice! And here I thought I found most of the  cheap PVBs lol.



Yep, your offer made me feel like I might have overpaid and I thought I originally got a steal lol


----------



## poofyo101

Yinn said:


> Nice! And here I thought I found most of the  cheap PVBs lol.


Now I am sweating to pas rofr. You did well!


----------



## DisneyKid11

Lorana said:


> We considered Copper Creek for the longer expiration date, but we have two boys who do NOT want to share a bed, and the lack of that third bed in CCV sold us on BVR.



Which room category were you looking into for CCV. Dedicated 2 bedroom has a proper 3rd bed in the second bedroom, lock off has a bed and sleeper sofa instead. Fingers crossed your current one passes, but if not, CC might still be an option for your boys 

*I just realized there is a pull down bed in the studio at Boulder Ridge. I'm thinking that's what you meant. That makes a huge difference with sleeping arrangements for siblings.


----------



## Yinn

TonyaG83 said:


> Yep, your offer made me feel like I might have overpaid and I thought I originally got a steal lol



Well you passed, we’re still waiting. So all we have right now is a wish.  

Plus IIRC you had a loaded contract and paid dues which brought your contract actually lower. These things are hard to just look at $/ppt. Your 2019 points if rented are $17/ppt whereas I get none for 2019 if I needed them. 
For what it’s worth I ran your contract through my calcs and you ended up with a better deal! 



poofyo101 said:


> Now I am sweating to pas rofr. You did well!



We’ll be fine. If not, there’s 2-3 that are similar contracts out there.  Did you have 2019 points on yours? I don’t think i saw you details in the thread.


----------



## poofyo101

Yinn said:


> Well you passed, we’re still waiting. So all we have right now is a wish.
> 
> Plus IIRC you had a loaded contract and paid dues which brought your contract actually lower. These things are hard to just look at $/ppt. Your 2019 points if rented are $17/ppt whereas I get none for 2019 if I needed them.
> For what it’s worth I ran your contract through my calcs and you ended up with a better deal!
> 
> 
> 
> We’ll be fine. If not, there’s 2-3 that are similar contracts out there.  Did you have 2019 points on yours? I don’t think i saw you details in the thread.





Yinn said:


> Well you passed, we’re still waiting. So all we have right now is a wish.
> 
> Plus IIRC you had a loaded contract and paid dues which brought your contract actually lower. These things are hard to just look at $/ppt. Your 2019 points if rented are $17/ppt whereas I get none for 2019 if I needed them.
> For what it’s worth I ran your contract through my calcs and you ended up with a better deal!
> 
> 
> 
> We’ll be fine. If not, there’s 2-3 that are similar contracts out there.  Did you have 2019 points on yours? I don’t think i saw you details in the thread.


Yes there was some 2019 points. I have not posted it up yet as I wanted to be sure it got through.


----------



## Lorana

DisneyKid11 said:


> *I just realized there is a pull down bed in the studio at Boulder Ridge. I'm thinking that's what you meant. That makes a huge difference with sleeping arrangements for siblings.



Yes, the Studios!  If we get this resale, two bedrooms are definitely an option for us, but we have 127 points direct to guarantee at least a studio for a week for every season except Premier. Our sons literally refuse to share a bed and would rather sleep on the floor than share a bed. And while we could take the “fine, sleep on the floor” and being an air mattress, we’d prefer to have the third bed option in the Studios. 

(Can I express how annoyed I am that the 1-Bedrooms don’t have the third bed pulldown???)


----------



## superdiz

Lorana said:


> Yes, the Studios!  If we get this resale, two bedrooms are definitely an option for us, but we have 127 points direct to guarantee at least a studio for a week for every season except Premier. Our sons literally refuse to share a bed and would rather sleep on the floor than share a bed. And while we could take the “fine, sleep on the floor” and being an air mattress, we’d prefer to have the third bed option in the Studios.
> 
> (Can I express how annoyed I am that the 1-Bedrooms don’t have the third bed pulldown???)



I wish they all had a pulldown and slept 5 minimum.


----------



## Lorana

superdiz said:


> I wish they all had a pulldown and slept 5 minimum.


So very much agree!  I don’t know why it isn’t standard in all Studios & 1-BRs.


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$155-$16280-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 146/19, 100/20- sent 9/20


----------



## Cyberc1978

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$155-$16280-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 146/19, 100/20- sent 9/20


I hope you get it. I had a similar one taken priced at $150. 

I think disney have taken most if not all under $160 for the past many moons. Since we are approaching EOY you will hopefully have more luck. 

Btw at which broker did you find this one?


----------



## SherylLC

Cyberc1978 said:


> I hope you get it. I had a similar one taken priced at $150.
> 
> I think disney have taken most if not all under $160 for the past many moons. Since we are approaching EOY you will hopefully have more luck.
> 
> Btw at which broker did you find this one?


Fidelity
It was a full-price offer.
If they block it, it is the company whose name means "faithful"


----------



## DisneyKid11

Lorana said:


> Yes, the Studios!  If we get this resale, two bedrooms are definitely an option for us, but we have 127 points direct to guarantee at least a studio for a week for every season except Premier. Our sons literally refuse to share a bed and would rather sleep on the floor than share a bed. And while we could take the “fine, sleep on the floor” and being an air mattress, we’d prefer to have the third bed option in the Studios.
> 
> (Can I express how annoyed I am that the 1-Bedrooms don’t have the third bed pulldown???)


I hear you. The more I research each resort the more I'm frustrated with the differences in the sleeping setup of same category rooms. I feel like I have to really examine each one to make sure I didnt miss something important. I had almost decided on somewhere that did not have the sleeper chair in the livingroom without realizing they all didn't have it. I need both kids to be in the livingroom on some of our trips, but have their own bed. Thankfully our home resort does have it, but not because I had noticed beforehand, just pure luck.


----------



## Lorana

DisneyKid11 said:


> I hear you. The more I research each resort the more I'm frustrated with the differences in the sleeping setup of same category rooms. I feel like I have to really examine each one to make sure I didnt miss something important. I had almost decided on somewhere that did not have the sleeper chair in the livingroom without realizing they all didn't have it. I need both kids to be in the livingroom on some of our trips, but have their own bed. Thankfully our home resort does have it, but not because I had noticed beforehand, just pure luck.


Exactly!  Thankfully I knew enough to check, which is why when my husband and I decided Wilderness Lodge, I knew it had to be Boulder Ridge over Copper Creek. It’s especially frustrating that the NEWER resort (CCV) doesn’t sleep 5, let alone that neither has 1 BRs with 5. Fingers crossed that the refurbishment at BRV in 2021 results in the 1BRs sleeping 5!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Lorana said:


> Exactly!  Thankfully I knew enough to check, which is why when my husband and I decided Wilderness Lodge, I knew it had to be Boulder Ridge over Copper Creek. It’s especially frustrating that the NEWER resort (CCV) doesn’t sleep 5, let alone that neither has 1 BRs with 5. Fingers crossed that the refurbishment at BRV in 2021 results in the 1BRs sleeping 5!



IIRC BRV will accommodate 5 in a 1br but only sleep 4. All you need to do is bring a sleeper for the 5th.


----------



## Lorana

Cyberc1978 said:


> IIRC BRV will accommodate 5 in a 1br but only sleep 4. All you need to do is bring a sleeper for the 5th.


Thanks!  It’s the additional bed I want, though. I don’t want to have to worry about bringing an air mattress or sleeping bag.


----------



## vikequeen

wideboty2000 said:


> Haha... id say....im waiting on $135..... really  starting to feel like it was a waste of time....


I want to add more BLT points, and the Fidelity listings are all in the 130s. Seems so low, but I'm considering making an offer like you did just to see if it goes through. It would be too good of a deal to pass up right? I'm kind of amazed at the big disparity in price listing with different brokers . . .


----------



## Lorana

vikequeen said:


> I want to add more BLT points, and the Fidelity listings are all in the 130s. Seems so low, but I'm considering making an offer like you did just to see if it goes through. It would be too good of a deal to pass up right? I'm kind of amazed at the big disparity in price listing with different brokers . . .



What people are selling for, and what might pass ROFR are two different things. I’d say go for it, if you’re okay if it doesn't pass!  If it passes, it’s a great deal!  

That said, DVC Resale Market has posted that 32% of BLT resale contracts they serviced were bought back, and the highest price point was $145/point. That indicates that the likelihood of a buyback is pretty high in the $130s. But it’s worth a shot!


----------



## ChandraM

ChandraM---$120-$17955-145-AKV-Feb-0/18, 41/19, 270/20, 145/21- sent 9/16

Probably a little high, but this was under the asking price and I was so tired of stalking websites looking for the perfect contract! Hopefully, the higher price means it will pass


----------



## vikequeen

Lorana said:


> What people are selling for, and what might pass ROFR are two different things. I’d say go for it, if you’re okay if it doesn't pass!  If it passes, it’s a great deal!
> 
> That said, DVC Resale Market has posted that 32% of BLT resale contracts they serviced were bought back, and the highest price point was $145/point. That indicates that the likelihood of a buyback is pretty high in the $130s. But it’s worth a shot!


I have a certain number of points I want to acquire, but I have a long time to do it. So it would be worth it to try on a long shot purchase. Good luck to both of us!


----------



## SherylLC

Lorana said:


> That said, DVC Resale Market has posted that 32% of BLT resale contracts they serviced were bought back, and the highest price point was $145/point. That indicates that the likelihood of a buyback is pretty high in the $130s. But it’s worth a shot!


I very recently got a fully loaded 160 point BLT contract through at $135 a point. Ask the question and the answer just might be a YES! Definitely worth a try.


----------



## vikequeen

SherylLC said:


> I very recently got a fully loaded 160 point BLT contract through at $135 a point. Ask the question and the answer just might be a YES! Definitely worth a try.


Wow congrats! I will definitely try (as soon as I can find what I want )


----------



## tnicks

Lorana said:


> What people are selling for, and what might pass ROFR are two different things. I’d say go for it, if you’re okay if it doesn't pass!  If it passes, it’s a great deal!
> 
> That said, DVC Resale Market has posted that 32% of BLT resale contracts they serviced were bought back, and the highest price point was $145/point. That indicates that the likelihood of a buyback is pretty high in the $130s. But it’s worth a shot!


While super nice people, I always found that broker to encourage higher offers. They have great marketing and user base engagement. It's in their best interest though to sell contracts at a higher price, so take some of it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Lorana

tnicks said:


> While super nice people, I always found that broker to encourage higher offers. They have great marketing and user base engagement. It's in their best interest though to sell contracts at a higher price, so take some of it with a grain of salt.


Good to know!  Thank you.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated!


----------



## csherman.sa

Disneycouple99 said:


> Disneycouple99---$159-$8525-50-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 0/20-seller pays '20 MF- sent 7/15, passed 9/20
> 2 addendums needed to get correct contract number.


Congrats!!

I had to do an addendum on one of mine I submitted on 9/5 to address the fact the points in '19 were borrowed. They said it wouldn't extend ROFR, but looks like yours was extended for the addendums. 

Anyone have experience with addendums not extending ROFR?


----------



## Lorana

csherman.sa said:


> Anyone have experience with addendums not extending ROFR?



Oh, I hope not.  We made an addendum because we became DVC members during the ROFR (though I'm uncertain if that was extended to Disney, or just noted in our file if it passes), and I'm going crazy enough as it is waiting without thinking it may cause an extension.

I will say, the wait difference between Direct and Resale is significant!  With Direct, we literally had our DVC Member number *the same day* our waitlist cleared (and we were only waitlisted for a week) and could log in and see our points and start making reservations, before we even completed all the paper work.  With resale, here we are waiting...  Of course, the PRICE different is also significant!  (We opted to split so that we could have Member privileges, but still save by adding with a resale contract).


----------



## Yinn

Lorana said:


> Oh, I hope not.  We made an addendum because we became DVC members during the ROFR (though I'm uncertain if that was extended to Disney, or just noted in our file if it passes), and I'm going crazy enough as it is waiting without thinking it may cause an extension.
> 
> I will say, the wait difference between Direct and Resale is significant!  With Direct, we literally had our DVC Member number *the same day* our waitlist cleared (and we were only waitlisted for a week) and could log in and see our points and start making reservations, before we even completed all the paper work.  With resale, here we are waiting...  Of course, the PRICE different is also significant!  (We opted to split so that we could have Member privileges, but still save by adding with a resale contract).



You needed an addendum for that??

Asking because I did the same. I bought direct, and I’m in ROFR right now...


----------



## Lorana

Yinn said:


> You needed an addendum for that??
> 
> Asking because I did the same. I bought direct, and I’m in ROFR right now...



The contract I signed had a section for "Are you a current DVC Member?" and "If so, what is your DVC Membership Number?".  As I became Direct, I contacted the reseller (Fidelity, in this case) and they "updated my file and contract."  I didn't sign a new contract, though, so maybe it was just noted in their files for if/when it goes through?


----------



## Yinn

Lorana said:


> The contract I signed had a section for "Are you a current DVC Member?" and "If so, what is your DVC Membership Number?".  As I became Direct, I contacted the reseller (Fidelity, in this case) and they "updated my file and contract."  I didn't sign a new contract, though, so maybe it was just noted in their files for if/when it goes through?



Ok. I’m not sure, I notified mine and they didn’t seem to care. Just told me to update the closing agent when we get there.  You scared me into thinking I’d have to go through ROFR again.


----------



## eMoneyBug

emoneybug---$85-$33411-350-AUL-Aug-0/18, 350/19, 350/20, 350/21- sent 9/23/2019 

We ultimately picked Aulani because we live in SoCal and Hawaii doesn't seem that far and it expires in 2062, so wanted to leave it for the kids AND it's one of the lower price p/point on the Resale market.  This will add nicely to our 365pts SSR 2012 contract!


----------



## Avenger9873

Avenger9873---$114-$11895-100-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 9/16


----------



## Avenger9873

Avenger9873 said:


> Avenger9873---$114-$11895-100-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 9/16


The wait is brutal.


----------



## wideboty2000

Avenger9873 said:


> The wait is brutal.


Its the worst....


----------



## Stmiller

wideboty2000 said:


> Its the worst....


The worst is checking your email constantly


----------



## CMDisney

CMDisney said:


> CMDisney---$91-$39745-400-SSR-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 8/28



CMDisney---$91-$39747-400-SSR-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 8/28, passed 9/23


----------



## Avenger9873

Stmiller said:


> The worst is checking your email constantly


It has been non-stop and I am only a week in wondering what is taking so long....


----------



## poofyo101

Mine was submitted less than a week ago and its already driving me crazy.


----------



## Yinn

poofyo101 said:


> Mine was submitted less than a week ago and its already driving me crazy.



I have the perfect temporary cure. Go look for a contract that you would put an offer on should this fail. It keeps you occupied. 

Warning: you might find a contract you like better. Then you’ll still be antsy, except now you’ll be conflicted because you want it to both pass and be taken.


----------



## Avenger9873

Yinn said:


> I have the perfect temporary cure. Go look for a contract that you would put an offer on should this fail. It keeps you occupied.
> 
> Warning: you might find a contract you like better. Then you’ll still be antsy, except now you’ll be conflicted because you want it to both pass and be taken.


That is exactly what I have been doing....You are clairvoyant.


----------



## Lorana

Yinn said:


> I have the perfect temporary cure. Go look for a contract that you would put an offer on should this fail. It keeps you occupied.
> 
> Warning: you might find a contract you like better. Then you’ll still be antsy, except now you’ll be conflicted because you want it to both pass and be taken.



Ha! I have done this as well!
I keep trying to tell myself that no news is at least good news (it hasn't been bought back).  But it's 11 days and counting, and I don't know how I'm going to make it to closing waiting like this.  It makes me wish money were no issue for me, because then I'd buy all direct just to save myself this anxiety.


----------



## dvc lover 1970

pangyal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !
> 
> *If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*
> 
> *https://rofr.scubacat.net*
> 
> *Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.*
> 
> If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:
> 
> DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.
> 
> Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.
> 
> 
> Sample:
> 
> pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16
> 
> *Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.
> 
> Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:
> 
> January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
> July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
> January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
> July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
> September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
> April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
> July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
> October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
> January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
> April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
> July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
> October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
> January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
> April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
> July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
> Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
> Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
> *April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*


followoiing


----------



## dvc lover 1970

csherman.sa said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I had to do an addendum on one of mine I submitted on 9/5 to address the fact the points in '19 were borrowed. They said it wouldn't extend ROFR, but looks like yours was extended for the addendums.
> 
> Anyone have experience with addendums not extending ROFR?


Yes, we had to do an addendum on one of our contracts due to the point spread not being correct - there were more points than what the owner thought - yeah! but the ROFR clock started all over again.  This was about 3 or 4 years ago....


----------



## tnicks

Ugh, just found out that Disney's fiscal year ends 9/30 and we submitted for ROFR on 9/11. We have a low price pp on AKV and I was hoping it would squeeze while buy backs were slowing down for the end of the year. Do I still have a chance here?


----------



## wideboty2000

tnicks said:


> Ugh, just found out that Disney's fiscal year ends 9/30 and we submitted for ROFR on 9/11. We have a low price pp on AKV and I was hoping it would squeeze while buy backs were slowing down for the end of the year. Do I still have a chance here?


Im in exact same boat....extremely low ball offer on BayLake with seller even paying closing....submitted 9/11 as well....  lemme know when you hear back and ill do the same!


----------



## poofyo101

so much anxiety in one post.


----------



## Dawn T.

DawnT---$105-$24825-230-OKW (2057) -Oct-0/2019, 230/20, 230/21- sent 9/24


----------



## ScubaCat

Dawn T. said:


> DawnT---$105-$24825-230-OKW (2057) -Oct-0/2019, 230/20, 230/21- sent 9/24



Even though that's remarkably close (and quite a deal for an extended OKW contract!), could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## tnicks

wideboty2000 said:


> Im in exact same boat....extremely low ball offer on BayLake with seller even paying closing....submitted 9/11 as well....  lemme know when you hear back and ill do the same!


Saws yours when it came in, been keeping my fingers crossed for you too! I really was feeling like we had a good shot at this until I learned about their fiscal YE being this month. Not sure if it matters, but it would certainly be logical if it did.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Yinn said:


> Ok. I’m not sure, I notified mine and they didn’t seem to care. Just told me to update the closing agent when we get there.  You scared me into thinking I’d have to go through ROFR again.



That info is just to help DVC in setting up the contract online for you.  It used to be brokers didn't even ask that and I would just hand write in the info on the closing document that was sent to Disney to help out.  And mostly DVC figures it out anyway based on name and address I'd guess but I liked to have the info there anyway.  It's not important to ROFR itself though so isn't an actual addendum.


----------



## Yinn

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That info is just to help DVC in setting up the contract online for you.  It used to be brokers didn't even ask that and I would just hand write in the info on the closing document that was sent to Disney to help out.  And mostly DVC figures it out anyway based on name and address I'd guess but I liked to have the info there anyway.  It's not important to ROFR itself though so isn't an actual addendum.



That's good to know, I don't know that I'd be able to take extending the ROFR.  I'm on day 18...and I just placed another offer on another contract I found.  At this rate, I'm going to be too broke to actually get to Disney.


----------



## wideboty2000

tnicks said:


> Saws yours when it came in, been keeping my fingers crossed for you too! I really was feeling like we had a good shot at this until I learned about their fiscal YE being this month. Not sure if it matters, but it would certainly be logical if it did.


Why “until” you found that out?! Isn't the fact thats its end of FY beneficial to us?!


----------



## Dawn T.

ScubaCat said:


> Even though that's remarkably close (and quite a deal for an extended OKW contract!), could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?


So sorry. I thought I did it right!


----------



## ScubaCat

Dawn T. said:


> So sorry. I thought I did it right!



Not a problem - that's why we have the little tool to do it for you because I could never quite get it right, myself, and I'm pretty detail-obsessed!


----------



## tnicks

wideboty2000 said:


> Why “until” you found that out?! Isn't the fact thats its end of FY beneficial to us?!


Yea it would be, but their YE is 9/30. I'm concerned they will just hold off with responding until October when it's a new year and fresh books.


----------



## wideboty2000

tnicks said:


> Yea it would be, but their YE is 9/30. I'm concerned they will just hold off with responding until October when it's a new year and fresh books.


Ughhh that would be a bunch of crap now wouldnt it?!  Nah...its business as usual Id think!


----------



## Brianstl

wideboty2000 said:


> Ughhh that would be a bunch of crap now wouldnt it?!  Nah...its business as usual Id think!


If the current quarter for the division is as bad as appears it could be, the belt tightening has just begun.  If that’s the case, the new fiscal year will mean a lower buyback rate.


----------



## tnicks

Brianstl said:


> If the current quarter for the division is as bad as appears it could be, the belt tightening has just begun.  If that’s the case, the new fiscal year will mean a lower buyback rate.


I'll take the sliver of hope then!


----------



## csherman.sa

CMDisney said:


> CMDisney---$91-$39747-400-SSR-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 8/28, passed 9/23


Congratulations!!!  Still crossing my fingers.


----------



## csherman.sa

dvc lover 1970 said:


> Yes, we had to do an addendum on one of our contracts due to the point spread not being correct - there were more points than what the owner thought - yeah! but the ROFR clock started all over again.  This was about 3 or 4 years ago....


Lovely 

That's what I'm afraid of. The contract had some 2019 points that were "borrowed" points listed as normal points.


----------



## AVeliz

AVeliz---$152-$11895-75-BLT-Mar-0/18, 75/19, 75/20, 75/21-Seller pays MF '19- sent 9/16


----------



## Dawn T.

Dawn T---$105-$24825-230-OKW(E)-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 9/24


----------



## JungleCrews

Update:

JungleCrews---$110-$25796-228-AKV-Oct-0/18, 456/19, 228/20, 228/21-intl’ S pays MF ‘19- sent 9/11, passed 9/24

WE MADE IT!


----------



## wideboty2000

JungleCrews said:


> Update:
> 
> JungleCrews---$110-$25796-228-AKV-Oct-0/18, 456/19, 228/20, 228/21-intl’ S pays MF ‘19- sent 9/11, passed 9/24
> 
> WE MADE IT!


Yay!! That was quick...mine was sent same day.... ughhh!!!!!  How did you hear?! Email? Phone call?!


----------



## JungleCrews

Just got the e-mail.


----------



## csherman.sa

Update:
5 minutes after looking on this thread to see if other people got news, I checked my email for the 1,000th time this week and...


csherman.sa---$132-$21804-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 10/19, 3/20, 160/21- sent 9/5, passed 9/24


----------



## Yinn

Brianstl said:


> If the current quarter for the division is as bad as appears it could be, the belt tightening has just begun.  If that’s the case, the new fiscal year will mean a lower buyback rate.



Firesale!  If we can just collectively agree to offer no more than X.  Then we'll all get a discount.  They can't take them all back.  This only works if we all do it togheter though


JungleCrews said:


> Update:
> 
> JungleCrews---$110-$25796-228-AKV-Oct-0/18, 456/19, 228/20, 228/21-intl’ S pays MF ‘19- sent 9/11, passed 9/24
> 
> WE MADE IT!



I hate you.

- Sincerely, impatiently waiting.
Also, congratulations.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Swirlthecitrus---$125-$19515-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 30/19, 150/20- sent 8/27, passed 9/24

Yes!!!!!!! This was my PERFECT contract! So psyched... Actually offered $7 more per point because I wanted it to safely pass ROFR.


----------



## LesleyW8

LesleyW8---$140-$21000-150-BCV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 10/20, 150/21- sent 9/4, passed 9/23


----------



## tnicks

wideboty2000 said:


> Yay!! That was quick...mine was sent same day.... ughhh!!!!!  How did you hear?! Email? Phone call?!


... *anxiety intensifies*


----------



## tnicks

JungleCrews said:


> Update:
> 
> JungleCrews---$110-$25796-228-AKV-Oct-0/18, 456/19, 228/20, 228/21-intl’ S pays MF ‘19- sent 9/11, passed 9/24
> 
> WE MADE IT!


Who was your broker?


----------



## JungleCrews

tnicks said:


> Who was your broker?


https://www.dvcresalemarket.com


----------



## Networth

Networth---$168-$68465-400-VGF-Dec-800/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 9/6, passed 9/23

Wasn’t too concerned, but the amount of points available for immediate use made me wonder.


----------



## vikequeen

csherman.sa said:


> Update:
> 5 minutes after looking on this thread to see if other people got news, I checked my email for the 1,000th time this week and...
> 
> 
> csherman.sa---$132-$21804-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 10/19, 3/20, 160/21- sent 9/5, passed 9/24


wow Congratulations!!


----------



## wideboty2000

csherman.sa said:


> Update:
> 5 minutes after looking on this thread to see if other people got news, I checked my email for the 1,000th time this week and...
> 
> 
> csherman.sa---$132-$21804-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 10/19, 3/20, 160/21- sent 9/5, passed 9/24


This price point has me feeling very confident mine will pass as well....


----------



## KStash

Wow, lots of passes today.  Congrats!!!! I’m hoping mine passes but I likely have at least another week of waiting.


----------



## Lorana

Congrats for all the people passing!  JungleCrews in particular is making me desperately hope I’ll get an email today, as mine was sent to ROFR on 9/12. Oh, today is going to be a looooong one as I’m already checking and rechecking email despite it being completely unrealistic to get the email at 7:30am.


----------



## Lorana

Yinn said:


> I have the perfect temporary cure. Go look for a contract that you would put an offer on should this fail. It keeps you occupied.
> 
> Warning: you might find a contract you like better. Then you’ll still be antsy, except now you’ll be conflicted because you want it to both pass and be taken.



Someone has snagged the backup listing I found that I would’ve made an offer on should this fall through. Oh, the anxiety!  Please have this pass!


----------



## HTXdvcDad

HTXdvcDad said:


> HTXdvcDad---$105-$13,125-125-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 8/29



The above passed ROFR on 9/17.

HTXdvcDad---$105-$13,125-125-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 125/20, 125/21- *passed 9/17*


----------



## Yinn

CydniErin88 said:


> Just got the email that our contract has been sent for ROFR. Now we get to start the waiting process with our fingers crossed. This will be our first contract if it gets passed!
> 
> CydniErin88---$143.3-$21769-150-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 130/20- sent 9/6



We went the same day, good luck!




poofyo101 said:


> Now I am sweating to pas rofr. You did well!



I know you went in around my price point.  Good news! 

Yinn---$128-$26500-206-PVB-June-0/18, 21/19, 206/20, 206/21-Guaranteed Week 52- sent 9/6, passed 9/25



TonyaG83 said:


> Good luck!!! If you pass, I’m going to be tempted to put in another offer!!!



There's an identical contract to the one I bought.  The seller had two.  I couldn't afford both though.


----------



## poofyo101

Yinn said:


> We went the same day, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you went in around my price point.  Good news!
> 
> Yinn---$128-$26500-206-PVB-June-0/18, 21/19, 206/20, 206/21-Guaranteed Week 52- sent 9/6, passed 9/25
> 
> 
> 
> There's an identical contract to the one I bought.  The seller had two.  I couldn't afford both though.




Congratulations.
Now just waiting on mine. Mine was sent in on 9/18 so still some time i'm guessing. Did you still place an offer on the other ones? I placed another offer yesterday as I was anxiety shopping haha.


----------



## JungleCrews

HTXdvcDad said:


> The above passed ROFR on 9/17.
> 
> HTXdvcDad---$105-$13,125-125-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 125/20, 125/21- *passed 9/17*


What are you doing on DisBoards, you should be trying to get your Astros postseason tickets! Just kidding, congrats!


----------



## Yinn

poofyo101 said:


> Congratulations.
> Now just waiting on mine. Mine was sent in on 9/18 so still some time i'm guessing. Did you still place an offer on the other ones? I placed another offer yesterday as I was anxiety shopping haha.



I did...

9/6 - Contract went in for 206 points of PVB.
9/10 - Got impatient, convinced myself I wanted direct and the contract wasn't going through and I'd be left with nothing.  Bought 75 points direct, AKL to avoid the 100 minimum.
9/22 - Got impatient again, made offer for 125 AUL.
9/25 - PVB Contract passed.

Now I'm wondering what the heck I'm going to do with 3 contracts for a total of 406 points - we originally planned for 150-200 points total.  So I started looking at grand villas this morning and already listed my 75 AKL points for rent.  DVC is NOT going to save me any money at all...



Lorana said:


> Someone has snagged the backup listing I found that I would’ve made an offer on should this fall through. Oh, the anxiety!  Please have this pass!



You'll be fine!  Better than ending up like me...


----------



## tnicks

Hoping my broker Fidelity is just slow in sending me some good news. Not sure if any of the recent passes went through them.


----------



## Lorana

tnicks said:


> Hoping my broker Fidelity is just slow in sending me some good news. Not sure if any of the recent passes went through them.



They’re my broker as well, and I am likewise hoping they are just slow in sending good news. I didn’t think the wait would drive me THIS crazy.


----------



## poofyo101

Yinn said:


> I did...
> 
> 9/6 - Contract went in for 206 points of PVB.
> 9/10 - Got impatient, convinced myself I wanted direct and the contract wasn't going through and I'd be left with nothing.  Bought 75 points direct, AKL to avoid the 100 minimum.
> 9/22 - Got impatient again, made offer for 125 AUL.
> 9/25 - PVB Contract passed.
> 
> Now I'm wondering what the heck I'm going to do with 3 contracts for a total of 406 points - we originally planned for 150-200 points total.  So I started looking at grand villas this morning and already listed my 75 AKL points for rent.  DVC is NOT going to save me any money at all...
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be fine!  Better than ending up like me...


I made an offer on AUL as well yesterday. There were some AKL that I liked but all pending now.


----------



## Lorana

Yinn said:


> You'll be fine!  Better than ending up like me...



It’s so hard to resist that temptation, let me tell you. The irresponsible part of me says that I should just put in another offer and I can always rent out the points if I get both. The responsible part of me says “do you know how much upfront money that is?!?! That’s not what your savings is for!!”  ;-)


----------



## Yinn

poofyo101 said:


> I made an offer on AUL as well yesterday. There were some AKL that I liked but all pending now.



What was yours?  I'm suspecting you found a better deal than mine given how well you did with the PVB.  



Lorana said:


> It’s so hard to resist that temptation, let me tell you. The irresponsible part of me says that I should just put in another offer and I can always rent out the points if I get both. The responsible part of me says “do you know how much upfront money that is?!?! That’s not what your savings is for!!”  ;-)



That's what I told myself.  I can rent it out.  The value goes up!  Cheaper than renting the extra points if I need them.   It'll eventually break even.  The prices keep going up. Now I'm staring at that upfront total cost!!

This all started by me going - hmm.  I wonder if I can get to stay in some nicer places for what it would cost to stay in Art of Animation....so much for that!


----------



## Matty B13

Yinn said:


> Yinn---$128-$26500-206-PVB-June-0/18, 21/19, 206/20, 206/21-Guaranteed Week 52- sent 9/6, passed 9/25


Great Price!  Wonder how low PVB will go in the next few years.  Must kill DVC not to ROFR this one when they are selling Direct at $235/point.  My guess is they are sitting on a lot of extra PVB points of their own and can't get them rented out.


----------



## BigOnDis

tnicks said:


> Hoping my broker Fidelity is just slow in sending me some good news. Not sure if any of the recent passes went through them.



I got far more communication from my title company (Mason Title) than I ever did from Fidelity.


----------



## ScubaCat

HTXdvcDad said:


> The above passed ROFR on 9/17.
> 
> HTXdvcDad---$105-$13,125-125-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 125/20, 125/21- *passed 9/17*


Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1?  It won't be able to go on the list otherwise and we'd hate to not have that one in there!!


----------



## TinkerKeeks

Tinkerkeeks---$144-$23700-160-BLT-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 9/25

My first time


----------



## superdiz

Who emailed you? Broker? Disney? Title company?

Still waiting


----------



## csherman.sa

tnicks said:


> Who was your broker?


I have one with fi


Yinn said:


> I did...
> 
> 9/6 - Contract went in for 206 points of PVB.
> 9/10 - Got impatient, convinced myself I wanted direct and the contract wasn't going through and I'd be left with nothing.  Bought 75 points direct, AKL to avoid the 100 minimum.
> 9/22 - Got impatient again, made offer for 125 AUL.
> 9/25 - PVB Contract passed.
> 
> Now I'm wondering what the heck I'm going to do with 3 contracts for a total of 406 points - we originally planned for 150-200 points total.  So I started looking at grand villas this morning and already listed my 75 AKL points for rent.  DVC is NOT going to save me any money at all...
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be fine!  Better than ending up like me...


HaHa.  You too?  I was about to put in a direct offer when I got word my first resale passed. That was enough to talk me off the ledge. Hopefully I can stay down until I find out if my second resale contract passes.


----------



## csherman.sa

superdiz said:


> Who emailed you? Broker? Disney? Title company?
> 
> Still waiting


Broker emailed me on mine. Then title company followed up the next day. My second is with fidelity, so I expect (based on how slow the contracting process went) that they'll take a few days to tell me when they do hear from Disney.


----------



## superdiz

csherman.sa said:


> Broker emailed me on mine. Then title company followed up the next day. My second is with fidelity, so I expect (based on how slow the contracting process went) that they'll take a few days to tell me when they do hear from Disney.



We are waiting on Fidelity. Sent 9/13. Hoping we find out this week or early next but sounds like I shouldn’t hold my breath then lol


----------



## Yinn

Matty B13 said:


> Great Price!  Wonder how low PVB will go in the next few years.  Must kill DVC not to ROFR this one when they are selling Direct at $235/point.  My guess is they are sitting on a lot of extra PVB points of their own and can't get them rented out.



A large part of why we bought PVB is because we feel it's at the bottom.  At that price point, it's 50% of direct pricing (Guaranteed weeks are 10% more - $258/ppt)  A monorail resort, low dues, and still a majority of years left.  We'd feel good about staying here, as well as protecting our value.  I just can't see a resort like this hitting $100/point.

What's strange is that on the resale market PVB isn't popular.  But if you visit a lot of the availability sites, and rental sites.  They all have PVB as one of the most in demand resorts.  So there seems to be a disparity from wanting to stay at PVB vs wanting to own it.



csherman.sa said:


> HaHa.  You too?  I was about to put in a direct offer when I got word my first resale passed. That was enough to talk me off the ledge. Hopefully I can stay down until I find out if my second resale contract passes.



Yea I wish I received word 5 days earlier.  I wouldn't have looked back, now I'm caught in a bind as to whether or not to proceed because I think it's a pretty good deal:

Yinn---$100-$13269-125-AUL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 125/21

The advantage is that it's exactly the same UY as the other two contracts.  Plus, seller is going to pay for '19, '20 dues.  So I'm not losing out on anything for those 0 points in the first two years aside from opportunity cost.  Last bit - the dues are subsidized.

Disadvantage - no points for 2 years.  Which may not matter since I have the other two contracts.


----------



## Lorana

BigOnDis said:


> I got far more communication from my title company (Mason Title) than I ever did from Fidelity.


How long does it usually take for Fidelity to communicate back?  I suppose this means I should stop hitting refresh on my email and accept it will be at least a few more days.  (13 days in and counting...)


----------



## wideboty2000

Wideboty2000---$135-$13500-100-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 99/21-International seller/ seller pays all CC- sent 9/11 - passed 9/25


I got it!!!!!!


----------



## BigOnDis

Lorana said:


> How long does it usually take for Fidelity to communicate back?  I suppose this means I should stop hitting refresh on my email and accept it will be at least a few more days.  (13 days in and counting...)



I heard from the title company that I passed ROFR at 17 days, and then Fidelity emailed me that I passed 5 days later, so you are still in the "normal" window.


----------



## Lorana

BigOnDis said:


> I heard from the title company that I passed ROFR at 17 days, and then Fidelity emailed me that I passed 5 days later, so you are still in the "normal" window.



I know. I just dream of being in the early window  and all the people who submitted 9/11 and who have passed are making me hope I’ll hear today or tomorrow


----------



## ScubaCat

wideboty2000 said:


> Wideboty2000---$135-$13500-100-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 99/21-International seller/ seller pays all CC- sent 9/11 - passed 9/25
> 
> 
> I got it!!!!!!



NICE deal there!  Gotta love those international sellers (because DVD doesn't like to buy those contracts back)!


----------



## wideboty2000

ScubaCat said:


> NICE deal there!  Gotta love those international sellers (because DVD doesn't like to buy those contracts back)!


I wonder why?  So ecstatic....can’t believe it went thru.....$135pp on a 100 poont contract w/ no closing costs!  What a steal!!!


----------



## tnicks

tnicks---$103-$18410-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 9/11, passed 9/25


----------



## Anuhea35

Anuhea35---$104-$21468-180-AKV-Dec-0/18, 360/19, 180/20- sent 8/19 - passed 9/10

sorry so late, still waiting on the contract to sign ......


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED --  Lorana---$93-$17633-168-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 167/19, 168/20, 168/21- sent 9/12, passed 9/25

WOOHOO!!! It passed ROFR!  This is my first resale!

...and I got the email from the Title Company, not my Broker.  I don't have anything from my Broker yet.


----------



## Anuhea35

Yinn said:


> I did...
> 
> 9/6 - Contract went in for 206 points of PVB.
> 9/10 - Got impatient, convinced myself I wanted direct and the contract wasn't going through and I'd be left with nothing. Bought 75 points direct, AKL to avoid the 100 minimum.
> 9/22 - Got impatient again, made offer for 125 AUL.
> 9/25 - PVB Contract passed.
> 
> Now I'm wondering what the heck I'm going to do with 3 contracts for a total of 406 points - we originally planned for 150-200 points total. So I started looking at grand villas this morning and already listed my 75 AKL points for rent. DVC is NOT going to save me any money at all...



THIS! This is exactly what happen to me! Only difference is when I called to get the 75 direct they didn't have the UY I wanted and I didn't want to have 2 UYs so I didn't follow through.  At least I know Im not the only one!

I told myself if I bid on another one it would have to be a sub AUL.  Nothing else  Hopefully I can follow through with my own rules


----------



## vikequeen

wideboty2000 said:


> Wideboty2000---$135-$13500-100-BLT-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 99/21-International seller/ seller pays all CC- sent 9/11 - passed 9/25
> 
> 
> I got it!!!!!!


I am so jealous! Congrats!


----------



## KStash

Some good contracts going through!!!!  Maybe they really aren’t buying back as much right now due to end of fiscal year.


----------



## superdiz

KStash said:


> Some good contracts going through!!!!  Maybe they really aren’t buying back as much right now due to end of fiscal year.



Let’s hope!!!!!


----------



## CydniErin88

Update, we got the email today that we passed ROFR! Now hopefully the seller won’t back out before we close at the end of January. Looking forward to our first DVC contract.

CydniErin88---$143.3-$21769-150-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 130/20- sent 9/6, passed 9/25


----------



## tnicks

CydniErin88 said:


> Update, we got the email today that we passed ROFR! Now hopefully the seller won’t back out before we close at the end of January. Looking forward to our first DVC contract.
> 
> CydniErin88---$143.3-$21769-150-PVB-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 130/20- sent 9/6, passed 9/25


Happened to me in 2017. Took me over two years to stomach trying again. Good luck!


----------



## CydniErin88

tnicks said:


> Happened to me in 2017. Took me over two years to stomach trying again. Good luck!



Thank you! I don’t know if I would be super bummed, because now I’m wishing I went for a contract with more points lol.


----------



## eMoneyBug

JungleCrews said:


> Update:
> 
> JungleCrews---$110-$25796-228-AKV-Oct-0/18, 456/19, 228/20, 228/21-intl’ S pays MF ‘19- sent 9/11, passed 9/24
> 
> WE MADE IT!


Congrats, nice contract, if you rent out the 456@$14, it's like the purch price is $82 p/point!


----------



## eMoneyBug

Networth said:


> Networth---$168-$68465-400-VGF-Dec-800/18, 400/19, 400/20- sent 9/6, passed 9/23
> 
> Wasn’t too concerned, but the amount of points available for immediate use made me wonder.


WHAT a contract!  DVC Envy.  Congrats.  Whatcha gonna do with the 800 2018 points?


----------



## disney_kings

disney_kings---$106-$11500-100-AKV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 9/11, passed 9/25


----------



## N8TR8

N8TR8---$93-$17579-168-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 168/19, 168/20- sent 8/22, passed 9/10

We FINALLY heard back last night that we passed.  Like @Lorana we also didn't hear anything from our broker, just an email from the title company with all our closing documents.  With the news of a couple similar BRV contracts being taken by Disney last month, it was an agonizing wait!

I'm updating my post, as we actually passed on 9/10, but were not informed until last night by the title company.  I asked our broker twice if there'd been any news, and both times was given the pat response about Disney can take up to 30 days.  The first time on 9/12 when I saw a bunch of contracts that were submitted the same time as ours were hearing back, and then again on 9/20, after finding out Disney took back a couple BVR contracts and we were approaching our 30 day mark.  If only someone had taken the time to inquire, we'd have been saved the stress and anxiety of waiting for 2.5 extra weeks.  We're happy to finally have our contract, but will not use this company again when we look for an additional contract down the road.


----------



## Lorana

N8TR8 said:


> N8TR8---$93-$17579-168-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 168/19, 168/20- sent 8/22, passed 9/25
> 
> We FINALLY heard back last night that we passed.  Like @Lorana we also didn't hear anything from our broker, just an email from the title company with all our closing documents.  With the news of a couple similar BRV contracts being taken by Disney last month, it was an agonizing wait!



It was!! So glad to hear you passed, too!


----------



## superdiz

N8TR8 said:


> N8TR8---$93-$17579-168-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 168/19, 168/20- sent 8/22, passed 9/25
> 
> We FINALLY heard back last night that we passed.  Like @Lorana we also didn't hear anything from our broker, just an email from the title company with all our closing documents.  With the news of a couple similar BRV contracts being taken by Disney last month, it was an agonizing wait!



Blah!!! That’s a long wait! Glad you passed!!!


----------



## Matty B13

N8TR8 said:


> N8TR8---$93-$17579-168-BRV@WL-Sep-0/18, 168/19, 168/20- sent 8/22, passed 9/25



Looks like some pricing on DVC resorts is coming back to reality...... hope you enjoy your points.


----------



## csherman.sa

Update on my second offer:

csherman.sa---$130-$21591-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 9/12, passed 9/26 

Just heard from my broker (fidelity) that we passed!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## vikequeen

csherman.sa said:


> Update on my second offer:
> 
> csherman.sa---$130-$21591-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 9/12, passed 9/26
> 
> Just heard from my broker (fidelity) that we passed!  Woohoo!!!


wow great price. and the use year I am stalking! I hope I can find a similar deal! congrats!


----------



## superdiz

csherman.sa said:


> Update on my second offer:
> 
> csherman.sa---$130-$21591-160-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 9/12, passed 9/26
> 
> Just heard from my broker (fidelity) that we passed!  Woohoo!!!



Who is your broker at Fidelity? Wondering if some are faster than others. Great deal!!!


----------



## KStash

The wait is KILLING me.  Submitted 9/15, it’s only been 11 days yet it feels like an eternity.


----------



## tnicks

superdiz said:


> Who is your broker at Fidelity? Wondering if some are faster than others. Great deal!!!


Though you didn't ask me, I just recently passed through Fidelity and my agent was Bonnie.


----------



## jamie3631

KStash said:


> The wait is KILLING me.  Submitted 9/15, it’s only been 11 days yet it feels like an eternity.



Me too! I submitted 9/16...I shouldn't be dying as we just passed on another contract at the end of August, it closed yesterday, so I shouldn't be like this but I guess the wait never gets easier lol! I'm hoping I hear next week


----------



## poofyo101

jamie3631 said:


> Me too! I submitted 9/16...I shouldn't be dying as we just passed on another contract at the end of August, it closed yesterday, so I shouldn't be like this but I guess the wait never gets easier lol! I'm hoping I hear next week


submitted 9/18. and times going by so slow.


----------



## csherman.sa

superdiz said:


> Who is your broker at Fidelity? Wondering if some are faster than others. Great deal!!!


My Broker is Bonnie...


----------



## Networth

eMoneyBug said:


> WHAT a contract!  DVC Envy.  Congrats.  Whatcha gonna do with the 800 2018 points?



Most of those ‘18/19 points will end up being rented. We will need that yearly allotment from 2020 forward though, and it’s hard to beat a loaded contract sooo...


----------



## Lorana

tnicks said:


> Though you didn't ask me, I just recently passed through Fidelity and my agent was Bonnie.



Same with me as well!


----------



## KStash

Disney is killing my soul.  Second one bought back.  Ugh.


KStash---$94-$17578-180-OKW-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 9/15, taken 9/27


----------



## KStash

How do you cure the ROFR blues?  Come back with another offer, this time at the Polynesian, which is actually my favorite Disney resort anyway.  So here is hoping the offer is accepted, and the third time is the charm.


----------



## rundisney79

rundisney79---$108-$34280-310-OKW(E)-Oct-0/18, 539/19, 310/20, 310/21-Seller Pays '19 MF- sent 9/27   
International Seller...


----------



## ScubaCat

rundisney79 said:


> rundisney79---$108-$34280-310-OKW(E)-Oct-0/18, 539/19, 310/20, 310/21-Seller Pays '19 MF- sent 9/27
> International Seller...



Wow that's a nice deal for extended OKW.  And being an international seller should get that one through.  Good luck!


----------



## cruisin5

DIS---$94-$20264-200-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 9/27

I hope I formatted it correctly!  The contract was listed at $110, I offered $94 expecting a counter but they accepted.  Not sure it will pass.

ETA - used the formatting tool, added in the 2019 dues which I'm paying into the total!


----------



## Brianstl

cruisin5 said:


> cruisin5---$94-$18800-200-BRV-Aug-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 9/27
> 
> I hope I formatted it correctly!  The contract was listed at $110, I offered $94 expecting a counter but they accepted.  Not sure it will pass.


Good luck. That would be a nice deal.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

AVeliz said:


> AVeliz---$152-$11895-75-BLT-Mar-0/18, 75/19, 75/20, 75/21-Seller pays MF '19- sent 9/16



I've been in the market for a contract around that size for BLT but for a different UY. If this is one of the 75pt contracts from DVC Resale Market that I saw come online and sat for a bit, was it hard to negotiate down from the $165 price?


----------



## wideboty2000

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I've been in the market for a contract around that size for BLT but for a different UY. If this is one of the 75pt contracts from DVC Resale Market that I saw come online and sat for a bit, was it hard to negotiate down from the $165 price?


I just scored a 100 pointer @ $135 a point with seller paying all closing costs and it passed ROFR....i bid $135 thinking the seller would counter but they didnt


----------



## vikequeen

wideboty2000 said:


> I just scored a 100 pointer @ $135 a point with seller paying all closing costs and it passed ROFR....i bid $135 thinking the seller would counter but they didnt


and I'm still jealous  but also feeling somewhat inspired since I'm still looking for one more contract.


----------



## ScubaCat

cruisin5 said:


> cruisin5---$94-$18800-200-BRV-Aug-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 9/27
> 
> I hope I formatted it correctly!  The contract was listed at $110, I offered $94 expecting a counter but they accepted.  Not sure it will pass.



Click the link in post#1 and it'll format it for you


----------



## cruisin5

ScubaCat said:


> Click the link in post#1 and it'll format it for you



Here you go!  Thanks.


cruisin5---$94-$20264-200-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 9/27


----------



## ScubaCat

cruisin5 said:


> Here you go!  Thanks.
> 
> 
> cruisin5---$94-$20264-200-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 9/27


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

wideboty2000 said:


> I just scored a 100 pointer @ $135 a point with seller paying all closing costs and it passed ROFR....i bid $135 thinking the seller would counter but they didnt



I'm looking for a 65pt contract which is a kind of random number so if I need to, I'll consider going up to a 75pt one. Dec UY. We already have a direct contract at the Poly so am in no hurry to add on but definitely want to scoop a good one up if I see it. Lately, contracts in that range has been in the $160 range so I wanted to get a feel if the market is really that high. I was thinking mid-$150s would be more appropriate.


----------



## hayesdvc

hayesdvc---$117-$18299-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 9/20


Here I go again ......................................


----------



## Ruttangel

hayesdvc said:


> hayesdvc---$117-$18299-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 9/20
> 
> 
> Here I go again ......................................


I’ve made up my mind, I ain’t wasting no more time


----------



## Brianstl

Ruttangel said:


> I’ve made up my mind, I ain’t wasting no more time


Yeah, that is is a nice deal.


----------



## hayesdvc

This will be my third BWV contract........................... I cannot believe I am paying as much as $117 (others highest was $89) and sad to say in today's market I cannot believe I found one for $117.

2042 is coming quick which will leave this worthless, however, the number 1 piece of advise I received from this board years ago was:

BUY WHERE YOU WANT TO STAY.


----------



## wideboty2000

Ruttangel said:


> I’ve made up my mind, I ain’t wasting no more time


'Cause I know what it means
To walk along main street in my dreams...


----------



## Brianstl

wideboty2000 said:


> 'Cause I know what it means
> To walk along main street in my dreams...


I feel bad for missing that.  How I didn’t picture Tawny on the hood of Jaguar when I read that reply is one of life’s great mysteries.


----------



## wideboty2000

hayesdvc said:


> This will be my third BWV contract........................... I cannot believe I am paying as much as $117 (others highest was $89) and sad to say in today's market I cannot believe I found one for $117.
> 
> 2042 is coming quick which will leave this worthless, however, the number 1 piece of advise I received from this board years ago was:
> 
> BUY WHERE YOU WANT TO STAY.


It blows my mind that Boardwalk/Beach clubs value is where its at..... i love it there but its absolutely crazy to make initial investment for such a short contract IMO


----------



## ScubaCat

wideboty2000 said:


> It blows my mind that Boardwalk/Beach clubs value is where its at..... i love it there but its absolutely crazy to make initial investment for such a short contract IMO


You don't need as many points to book the rooms, though. So if you want home resort booking advantage, it's still well worth it.


----------



## wideboty2000

ScubaCat said:


> You don't need as many points to book the rooms, though. So if you want home resort booking advantage, it's still well worth it.


Million dollar question is Will extensions ever be offered like OKW?


----------



## igrsod

wideboty2000 said:


> It blows my mind that Boardwalk/Beach clubs value is where its at..... i love it there but its absolutely crazy to make initial investment for such a short contract IMO


I agree with this.  I would love to have a short contract at one of these resorts, but to buy at that price seems crazy to me.


----------



## Raven01

I’m planning on offering under the listing price to negotiate - is that common?   It would be my first resale so no UY problems.  I am watching prices closely and am sensing the market shifting, but won’t hold out more than another six months at most!


----------



## poofyo101

Raven01 said:


> I’m planning on offering under the listing price to negotiate - is that common?   It would be my first resale so no UY problems.  I am watching prices closely and am sensing the market shifting, but won’t hold out more than another six months at most!


Yes you can negotiate the price. YMMV on how much the seller will negotiate as anything.
Do you believe the market is shifting towards a downward trend in your research?


----------



## Cyberc1978

wideboty2000 said:


> It blows my mind that Boardwalk/Beach clubs value is where its at..... i love it there but its absolutely crazy to make initial investment for such a short contract IMO



Remember that a timeshare is not an investment but a luxury purchase. Once purchased treat it as a sunken cost. 

If it still holds value once you want to part with it that’s great but nothing is for sure in the world of timeshares.


----------



## Cyberc1978

ScubaCat said:


> You don't need as many points to book the rooms, though. So if you want home resort booking advantage, it's still well worth it.


Exactly.

You don’t need that many points to book and if owning BWV or BCV for 20+ years means you get to stay where you really want to stay for more than 20 years compared to staying somewhere else for 20 years that you may like or dislike is totally worth it to me.


----------



## Cyberc1978

igrsod said:


> I agree with this.  I would love to have a short contract at one of these resorts, but to buy at that price seems crazy to me.


Wouldn’t you rather vacation for 20+ years at a place you like compared to a place or might dislike?


----------



## igrsod

Cyberc1978 said:


> Wouldn’t you rather vacation for 20+ years at a place you like compared to a place or might dislike?


I get it... but I like most resorts.... lol
I'm never disappointed where I stay to be honest.  Yes I like BC quite a bit.  So, whenever I score a reservation at the 7 month mark I consider it like winning the lottery.  I get to stay in a great place at a great price with my cheap sleep around points.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Raven01 said:


> I’m planning on offering under the listing price to negotiate - is that common?   It would be my first resale so no UY problems.  I am watching prices closely and am sensing the market shifting, but won’t hold out more than another six months at most!


Everything is negotiable. You may offer less or more (more to ensure the contract pass rofr) per point. Also closing costs and annual dues are negotiable. 

By offering less the only thing you will lose is your time.


----------



## Cyberc1978

igrsod said:


> I get it... but I like most resorts.... lol
> I'm never disappointed where I stay to be honest.  Yes I like BC quite a bit.  So, whenever I score a reservation at the 7 month mark I consider it like winning the lottery.  I get to stay in a great place at a great price with my cheap sleep around points.


I hear you. I do sort of the same but I have my BWV vacation booked and if I’m able to switch to either BCV or BWV using my sleep around points I will do that if not I’m at staying at BWV and I’m loving it.


----------



## pangyal

HTXdvcDad said:


> The above passed ROFR on 9/17.
> 
> HTXdvcDad---$105-$13,125-125-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 125/20, 125/21- *passed 9/17*


Hi, I would need the correct totals in order to add, please- and CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Raven01

poofyo101 said:


> Yes you can negotiate the price. YMMV on how much the seller will negotiate as anything.
> Do you believe the market is shifting towards a downward trend in your research?



Slightly downward.  Not a huge shift but in watching AKV prices it seems that recent offers are closer to the $105 mark than before.

Personally, I’m balancing wanting the perfect contract (loaded with banked points) and waiting until the first of the year.  If I find the contract I want I don’t know I can wait, or if the market shifts make it worth waiting.  On 160 points, the difference between $95 pp and $105 pp is just $1600, which isn’t a huge amount in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## RhettsMom

Rhettsmom---$160-$16000-100-CCV-Dec-0/18, 200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 9/16, passed 10/1


----------



## ScubaCat

RhettsMom said:


> Rhettsmom---$160-$16000-100-CCV-Dec-0/18, 200/19,100/20, 100/21-Seller pays MF '19/closing costs sent 9/16



Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## Matty B13

DVC Resale Market just relisted a ton of contracts, so if you looking for something take a look at their website.  With that said, I wonder why they are relisting so many contracts????


----------



## Ruttangel

Matty B13 said:


> DVC Resale Market just relisted a ton of contracts, so if you looking for something take a look at their website.  With that said, I wonder why they are relisting so many contracts????


Yes, I just got 8 notifications on their app for contracts up to 220pts. Very strange.


----------



## BcIcemen

Ruttangel said:


> Yes, I just got 8 notifications on their app for contracts up to 220pts. Very strange.


To what resorts?


----------



## wideboty2000

Probly either a price reduction or just relisted as “new”?


----------



## Ruttangel

BcIcemen said:


> To what resorts?


That was for AKL


----------



## RhettsMom

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?


Fixed it


----------



## SG131

wideboty2000 said:


> Million dollar question is Will extensions ever be offered like OKW?


I'm curious too.  I'd like to think there's a decent chance they offer short extensions at boardwalk (because I'd love to extend me contract).  I don't know that they would want beach club and boardwalk rooms out of commission all at once and with stormalong I think Beach Club would resell quickest.  Probably wishful thinking though.


----------



## tnicks

SG131 said:


> I'm curious too.  I'd like to think there's a decent chance they offer short extensions at boardwalk (because I'd love to extend me contract).  I don't know that they would want beach club and boardwalk rooms out of commission all at once and with stormalong I think Beach Club would resell quickest.  Probably wishful thinking though.



Can they offer extensions to blue card members only? That would sting.


----------



## SG131

tnicks said:


> Can they offer extensions to blue card members only? That would sting.


I mean they could, but my guess is when they turn over the resort they want to revamp the point chart and they can’t do that while some people still have contracts. They would be better off with an all or nothing approach.


----------



## MinnieInVA

Well, apparently Disney *does* take VGC once in a while.

MinnieInVA---$195-$20189-100-VGC-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 100/20- sent 9/15, taken 9/30

Unbelievable. Rats. And off I go to find another suitable contract.

ETA: I was talking with Jamie at the Timeshare Store, and it sounds like Disney has grabbed a few VGC contracts over the last couple weeks. Interesting...


----------



## finchy3

Wow $195 taken @ VGC


----------



## Ruttangel

Ruttangel---$105-$17587-160-AKV-Feb-0/18, 0/19, 290/20, 160/21- sent 9/9, passed 10/1

Whoop!!! First DVC moving closer!!!
Updated from last post as missed off Fidelity $195 admin fee and 130 points from 2019 are banked to 2020, seller is paying the MF on those though


----------



## MinnieInVA

finchy3 said:


> Wow $195 taken @ VGC


Yeah. The Timeshare Store folks were surprised too. The other VGC contracts Disney took were in the same price range, not sure what's up, since that's a pretty fair price point for a 100 point contract. I'm trying again at $195 with a 125 point contract that still has 2019 UY points left. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tnicks

MinnieInVA said:


> Yeah. The Timeshare Store folks were surprised too. The other VGC contracts Disney took were in the same price range, not sure what's up, since that's a pretty fair price point for a 100 point contract. I'm trying again at $195 with a 125 point contract that still has 2019 UY points left. Fingers crossed!


Man it was just March of 2017 when the average was around $145. What a world.


----------



## SG131

MinnieInVA said:


> Yeah. The Timeshare Store folks were surprised too. The other VGC contracts Disney took were in the same price range, not sure what's up, since that's a pretty fair price point for a 100 point contract. I'm trying again at $195 with a 125 point contract that still has 2019 UY points left. Fingers crossed!


Bet another round of direct price increases are coming and they will wait until then to sell these points off.


----------



## drb116

drb116---$97-$19960-200-SSR-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 200/20- sent 9/11, passed 10/1


----------



## superdiz

What time in the day did you all get your ROFR emails confirming pass or fail? Starting to lose hope as I sent on 9/13 and some of these finding out sent at later dates.


----------



## ChandraM

ChandraM said:


> ChandraM---$120-$17955-145-AKV-Feb-0/18, 41/19, 270/20, 145/21- sent 9/16
> 
> Probably a little high, but this was under the asking price and I was so tired of stalking websites looking for the perfect contract! Hopefully, the higher price means it will pass



Update:

ChandraM---$120-$17955-145-AKV-Feb-0/18, 41/19, 270/20, 145/21- sent 9/16, passed 10/1

I can't believe this is actually happening!!


----------



## Ruttangel

superdiz said:


> What time in the day did you all get your ROFR emails confirming pass or fail? Starting to lose hope as I sent on 9/13 and some of these finding out sent at later dates.


It was about 11am from Mason Title co


----------



## MinnieInVA

superdiz said:


> What time in the day did you all get your ROFR emails confirming pass or fail? Starting to lose hope as I sent on 9/13 and some of these finding out sent at later dates.


I got an email and a phone call from my broker at around 11 am PDT, but I suspect I got both kinds of notification because mine (VGC) was taken and that was unexpected for everyone.


----------



## MinnieInVA

Let's see if this one will escape Disney's clutches.

MinnieInVA---$195-$25068-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 98/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 10/1


----------



## Ruttangel

MinnieInVA said:


> Let's see if this one will escape Disney's clutches.
> 
> MinnieInVA---$195-$25068-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 98/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 10/1


Good luck


----------



## Disneykate605

MinnieInVA said:


> Let's see if this one will escape Disney's clutches.
> 
> MinnieInVA---$195-$25068-125-VGC-Jun-0/18, 98/19, 125/20, 125/21- sent 10/1


Good luck!!


----------



## BcIcemen

Addonitis has finally got me

BcIcemen---$100-$10738-100-SSR-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 91/20, 100/21- sent 10/1


----------



## RhettsMom

superdiz said:


> What time in the day did you all get your ROFR emails confirming pass or fail? Starting to lose hope as I sent on 9/13 and some of these finding out sent at later dates.


Mine went to Disney on 9/16 and I just heard back today.  My email came at 12:05pm. The email came from someone at DVC Resale Market.


----------



## Avenger9873

I was also 9/16 and heard today at about 11:30 by email.


----------



## superdiz

Avenger9873 said:


> I was also 9/16 and heard today at about 11:30 by email.



Man! I hope it goes through soon! I’m so anxious and excited!

Did yours pass? What have you got??


----------



## Avenger9873

superdiz said:


> Man! I hope it goes through soon! I’m so anxious and excited!
> 
> Did yours pass? What have you got??


Yes it passed ROFR for AKV.


----------



## Avenger9873

superdiz said:


> Man! I hope it goes through soon! I’m so anxious and excited!
> 
> Did yours pass? What have you got??


What are you waiting on?  It has been brutal.


----------



## superdiz

Avenger9873 said:


> What are you waiting on?  It has been brutal.



BWV. Hoping they realize this is the peak and a waste of their money and take my money knowing that we will allow them extort more out of us in 2042.


----------



## AdventureMom+1

Sorry, forgot to update!!

AdventureMom+1---$139-$4239-25-BLT-Dec-0/18, 25/19, 25/20- sent 9/6, passed 9/24 

AdventureMom+1---$139-$7899-50-BLT-Dec-0/18, 52/19, 50/20- sent 9/6, passed 9/24


----------



## KStash

KStash---$146-$30664-200-PVB-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 10/2

Here is hoping the 3rd time is the charm.  If this gets bought back by Disney, I'm going to give up for awhile.


----------



## Ruttangel

Whoa, got closing documents the day after ROFR passed, that was quick!!!


----------



## mlittig

Ruttangel said:


> Whoa, got closing documents the day after ROFR passed, that was quick!!!



Who is your title company, Ruttangel? That is super fast


----------



## wideboty2000

mlittig said:


> Who is your title company, Ruttangel? That is super fast


Haha sounds like they forgot to tell her rOFr passed 3 weeks ago


----------



## badeacon

KStash said:


> KStash---$146-$30664-200-PVB-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 10/2
> 
> Here is hoping the 3rd time is the charm.  If this gets bought back by Disney, I'm going to give up for awhile.


You will pass. PVB has been passing at $130.


----------



## wideboty2000

Pvb is doooown.....whats the story?


----------



## cabloom

cabloom---$140-$37713-250-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 250/20-Seller pays closing- sent 9/13, passed 10/2

Added on to BLT points we closed on back in May.


----------



## Ruttangel

mlittig said:


> Who is your title company, Ruttangel? That is super fast


This is Mason Title - got one email saying estoppel letter would be 2 weeks and then next day closing documents with confirmation estoppel received. I think @wideboty2000 was right, I probably passed last week!!


----------



## TonyaG83

Yinn said:


> What was yours?  I'm suspecting you found a better deal than mine given how well you did with the PVB.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I told myself.  I can rent it out.  The value goes up!  Cheaper than renting the extra points if I need them.   It'll eventually break even.  The prices keep going up. Now I'm staring at that upfront total cost!!
> 
> This all started by me going - hmm.  I wonder if I can get to stay in some nicer places for what it would cost to stay in Art of Animation....so much for that!



That is exactly what brought on my Poly buy. I needed to add on to my fall vacation and I didn’t have enough points. I’m staying at AoA for 3 days and it’s costing me more than I’d like for a value. I’d rather spend it on points. 

I was hoping I’d have my points magically before my trip so I could snatch up one of those last minutes cancellation rooms, but it doesn’t look like it’s going to happen.

Also, you can never have enough points. It opens you up to vacationing differently. My first contract I assumed I would only stay in studios. My second happened because I stayed in a 1bed and at AKV, those are amazing. Now I can’t stay at Kidani unless I have a 1bed. 

Unrelated - what broker did you use for your Poly buy? I’m already thinking I need more points there.


----------



## Ruttangel

wideboty2000 said:


> Pvb is doooown.....whats the story?


According to DVC resalemarket  Aulani, Boulder Ridge, Copper Creek, Polynesian, and Vero Beach are untouched for buy backs in 2019
However, they also said VGC, which happened earlier this week.

But all this begs the question......how low an offer would it take for a Poly contract to be taken?


----------



## Breesus

breesus---$85-$13600-160-SSR-Sept-19/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/20


----------



## jamie3631

jamie3631---$130.77-$9582-65-BWV-Oct-0/18, 62/19, 59/20, 65/21- sent 9/16 passed 10/2

Heard from the closing company, Mason Title, yesterday afternoon that we passed rofr. I emailed my broker, Bonnie at Fidelity letting her know. She said their servers were down yesterday and that is why she did not email me....so I likely passed earlier this week, but regardless it passed!


----------



## KStash

badeacon said:


> You will pass. PVB has been passing at $130.



Yeah, I think I'll probably be ok, but they also said that about VGC and BRV earlier (about Disney not buying them back), so I'm not going to get my hopes up until it goes through.


----------



## Brianstl

Ruttangel said:


> According to DVC resalemarket  Aulani, Boulder Ridge, Copper Creek, Polynesian, and Vero Beach are untouched for buy backs in 2019
> However, they also said VGC, which happened earlier this week.
> 
> But all this begs the question......how low an offer would it take for a Poly contract to be taken?


I think the resale restrictions they put in at RIV show they are not worried about resale prices dropping.  What is going to trigger buybacks from now on is demand for direct points at specific resorts.  If there is demand for direct points at a specific "sold out" resort they will pick the lowest contract that fits their specific point needs.  They will let the others pass regardless of how low the price is.  I don't think Disney is operating with a price per point floor anymore when it comes to ROFR.  Dramatically lower resale prices will actually benefit them.


----------



## BigOnDis

Breesus said:


> breesus---$85-$13600-160-SSR-Sept-19/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/20



Wow, great Deal.


----------



## Ruttangel

Brianstl said:


> I think the resale restrictions they put in at RIV show they are not worried about resale prices dropping.  What is going to trigger buybacks from now on is demand for direct points at specific resorts.  If there is demand for direct points at a specific "sold out" resort they will pick the lowest contract that fits their specific point needs.  They will let the others pass regardless of how low the price is.  I don't think Disney is operating with a price per point floor anymore when it comes to ROFR.  Dramatically lower resale prices will actually benefit them.


I agree, they look at a waitlist and pick one that matches to buy back, although sometimes it appears more random.
However, they must care about the resale prices as if they are too low no-one will buy direct regardless of the lost benefits.

If I was them I would stop this attack on resale restrictions and instead give more added perks for direct purchasers (e.g. 10% free extra points per year, or a gift card every year based on direct points up to $250 for 250 points and above)


----------



## Yinn

TonyaG83 said:


> Unrelated - what broker did you use for your Poly buy? I’m already thinking I need more points there.



Shontell @ DVC By Resale.



KStash said:


> KStash---$146-$30664-200-PVB-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 10/2
> 
> Here is hoping the 3rd time is the charm.  If this gets bought back by Disney, I'm going to give up for awhile.



My contract was a similiar contract and just passed at a lower price point.  So I don't see why Disney would take yours and let mine go.  You should be fine.



Ruttangel said:


> According to DVC resalemarket  Aulani, Boulder Ridge, Copper Creek, Polynesian, and Vero Beach are untouched for buy backs in 2019
> However, they also said VGC, which happened earlier this week.
> 
> But all this begs the question......how low an offer would it take for a Poly contract to be taken?



I'm not sure there's much room left as it's around 55% of direct pricing.  But we might see a lot of owner limits even without ROFR limits and come up against a market bottom rather than a ROFR bottom.  I  think PVB is going to start rebounding after this next round of of dues adjustments.  Cheapest dues right now in WDW in order - VGF ($6.39) -> SSR ($6.40) -> BLT ($6.74) -> PVB ($6.76)  With SSR and BLT being touted as value kings. 

But think about these statements...

The cheapest PVB sold for just $5/pt more than the most expensive SSR
The cheapest PVB sold for $5 less than the cheapest BLT.   BLT is increasing their dues at 5.7%/year and should surpass PVB dues when 2020 dues are announced
How many people buy SSR for 7 months use at other resorts?  We could aruge that PVB doens't have XYZ, but I don't see how it could drop much more as those buyers would have to start considering PVB a comparable value if it went into the 110's.  Especially if SSR dues went up due to refurbishment costs.


----------



## Matty B13

PVB right now has a little supply & demand problem right now, there are a ton of PVB contracts out there for sale, but there aren't a lot of buyers.  If you look at a lot of the Brokers out there they have a lot of contracts listed, this is what is keeping the price from going above BLT or VGF.


----------



## Ruttangel

Yinn said:


> How many people buy SSR for 7 months use at other resorts?  We could aruge that PVB doens't have XYZ, but I don't see how it could drop much more as those buyers would have to start considering PVB a comparable value if it went into the 110's.  Especially if SSR dues went up due to refurbishment costs.


Yes, you are right - there is a point where PVB becomes the cheapest to buy over time and would actually increase its demand.
The dues will be very interesting for 2020


----------



## wideboty2000

cabloom said:


> cabloom---$140-$37713-250-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 250/20-Seller pays closing- sent 9/13, passed 10/2 Added on to BLT points we closed on back in May.





cabloom said:


> cabloom---$140-$37713-250-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 250/20-Seller pays closing- sent 9/13, passed 10/2 Added on to BLT points we closed on back in May.





Ruttangel said:


> Yes, you are right - there is a point where PVB becomes the cheapest to buy over time and would actually increase its demand.
> The dues will be very interesting for 2020



Id find it hard to imagine that PVB would EVER be within $20-30pp of SARATOGA....monorail resort....only problem that devalues them slightly is nothing other than studios and massive bungalows.


----------



## wideboty2000

Yinn said:


> Shontell @ DVC By Resale.
> 
> 
> 
> My contract was a similiar contract and just passed at a lower price point.  So I don't see why Disney would take yours and let mine go.  You should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure there's much room left as it's around 55% of direct pricing.  But we might see a lot of owner limits even without ROFR limits and come up against a market bottom rather than a ROFR bottom.  I  think PVB is going to start rebounding after this next round of of dues adjustments.  Cheapest dues right now in WDW in order - VGF ($6.39) -> SSR ($6.40) -> BLT ($6.74) -> PVB ($6.76)  With SSR and BLT being touted as value kings.
> 
> But think about these statements...
> 
> The cheapest PVB sold for just $5/pt more than the most expensive SSR
> The cheapest PVB sold for $5 less than the cheapest BLT.   BLT is increasing their dues at 5.7%/year and should surpass PVB dues when 2020 dues are announced
> How many people buy SSR for 7 months use at other resorts?  We could aruge that PVB doens't have XYZ, but I don't see how it could drop much more as those buyers would have to start considering PVB a comparable value if it went into the 110's.  Especially if SSR dues went up due to refurbishment costs.


How do you know 5.7% hike?


----------



## Brianstl

Ruttangel said:


> I agree, they look at a waitlist and pick one that matches to buy back, although sometimes it appears more random.
> However, they must care about the resale prices as if they are too low no-one will buy direct regardless of the lost benefits.
> 
> If I was them I would stop this attack on resale restrictions and instead give more added perks for direct purchasers (e.g. 10% free extra points per year, or a gift card based on direct points up to $250 for 250 points)



I'm not sure there are as many advantages for Disney in maintaining a resale cost floor as most people think.  Legally Disney can only own so many points in each resort.  Everyday that Disney holds ROFR points cost them money in maintenance fees they are responsible for.  Lastly, a big part of Disney's sales pitch for people who have heard of the resale market is that direct points are far more valuable and prestigious than resale points.  A bigger price difference between the two helps drive home that point to people who are acting on an emotional level when they are pixie dusted up in the Disney bubble.  Hell, it is clear that it works on members of this board as they justify a direct purchase that clearly didn't make financial sense compared to a resale purchase despite the fact they are among the most educated buyers on a DVC purchase.


----------



## Yinn

Matty B13 said:


> PVB right now has a little supply & demand problem right now, there are a ton of PVB contracts out there for sale, but there aren't a lot of buyers.  If you look at a lot of the Brokers out there they have a lot of contracts listed, this is what is keeping the price from going above BLT or VGF.



You're right.  Until the demand problem gets solved, it'll be here for a while.  But I still find this interesting, the demand problem isn't for PVB the resort.  It's for PVB the contract.  Multiple DVC rental sites still list PVB as one of the most in demand resorts.  Availability threads and calculators say the same thing.  So it doesn't make sense that real demand is high, but committment demand is low.  That tells me it isn't a fundamental issue with the resort itself but rather other things that are driving the supply and demand and it's a perfect storm of problems for PVB, which is 4/5 years old at this point that both drives supply up and demand down.

*Supply:*
+ Large initial supply to begin with
+ Supply cycle where original buyers are Disney'd out, or family is growing up.
+ Recently sold out, regret buyers still selling
+ Excess of points as a result of Bungalos

*Demand:*
- Loss of direct marketting support
- Competition from new DVC resorts
- New transportation system overshadows monorail (including recent monorail issues)
- Changes in DVC resale rules
- Lack of 1BR to support prices like VGF has

Despite this, I still think we're at the bottom.  The market will follow the money and the money tells me the value will be hard to ignore.



wideboty2000 said:


> Id find it hard to imagine that PVB would EVER be within $20-30pp of SARATOGA....monorail resort....only problem that devalues them slightly is nothing other than studios and massive bungalows.



It's already there - Page 1 of this post of contracts that passed.
SSR: 92-120 (Highest SSR taken @ $102)
PVB: 128-153

I just passed ROFR and it was $26 more than the highest SSR contract taken by Disney and there's a couple more offers on the bottom PVB range in ROFR now.  Perhaps part of the demand problem is that not many realize it's fallen that far - or that some of the value dvcs have risen that much.



wideboty2000 said:


> How do you know 5.7% hike?



It's not that there will be a 5.7% hike.  It's that historically, BLT has seen a CAGR of 5.7% increase in dues.  The highest of any WDW resort, ranking behind only Hilton Head.  

If you just started researching DVC, you're probably looking for terms like "best dvc resort" or "best dvc value" on google.  Some of those articles will publish the history of dues for each resort.  If you take one of the top results as an example, it was published in 2016.  In 2016, the dues for BLT were $5.28/pt.  PVB was $6.09/pt.  Which led the author to make a statement (paraphrased) to say that BLT isn't their favorite resort; only the one they would buy for the value.  Their favorite resort would be either Wilderness Lodge or the Poly.  Today, BLT and PVB dues are within 2 cents of each other - BLT's dues increases are far outpacing that of PVB.  So when we start to see an intersection between desired demand and value demand - and maybe a couple of articles to update - then we might start seeing the prices go back up.


----------



## superdiz

Passed!!!! So exited!!!

superdiz---$120-$18748-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 146/20, 150/21- sent 9/13, passed 10/3


----------



## Raven01

Raven01---$103-$22660-220-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-Seller pays MF '19 and closing costs - sent 10/3 

Think it will pass?  I originally wanted a slightly smaller contract, but the seller would not negotiate on price, closing costs, or Maintenance Fees and the broker did not like me adjusting the price per point to accommodate.  So I walked on that one.  This one turned about to be cheaper.  I plan to rent the first 300 points which brings the price per point down to around $80.


----------



## rundisney79

Raven01 said:


> Raven01---$103-$22660-220-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-Seller pays MF '19 and closing costs - sent 10/3
> 
> Think it will pass?  I originally wanted a slightly smaller contract, but the seller would not negotiate on price, closing costs, or Maintenance Fees and the broker did not like me adjusting the price per point to accommodate.  So I walked on that one.  This one turned about to be cheaper.  I plan to rent the first 300 points which brings the price per point down to around $80.


Not sure how you are getting $80 after renting 300 points?  For AKL you will most likely get $17-$18 per point at the 11 month window but you are also required to pay the dues on those which is $7/pt.  So in the end you will get about $10/pt to apply to the price you paid for the contract, so around $93/pt.


----------



## Raven01

Not including 2020 dues.  Just the total 22,660 less $5100, then divided by 220 to get the cost per point.


----------



## tnicks

KStash said:


> KStash---$146-$30664-200-PVB-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 10/2
> 
> Here is hoping the 3rd time is the charm.  If this gets bought back by Disney, I'm going to give up for awhile.





rundisney79 said:


> Not sure how you are getting $80 after renting 300 points?  For AKL you will most likely get $17-$18 per point at the 11 month window but you are also required to pay the dues on those which is $7/pt.  So in the end you will get about $10/pt to apply to the price you paid for the contract, so around $93/pt.


At $17-18 pp I assume you mean renting them directly VS using a third-party?


----------



## Raven01

tnicks said:


> At $17-18 pp I assume you mean renting them directly VS using a third-party?



Yes.  I happen to have a friend who needed to rent.  Part of why I bought early was to ensure she gets an 11 month window.


----------



## eMoneyBug

Breesus said:


> breesus---$85-$13600-160-SSR-Sept-19/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/20



Let us know if this sneaks through, good price for today's market.


----------



## eMoneyBug

rundisney79 said:


> Not sure how you are getting $80 after renting 300 points?  For AKL you will most likely get $17-$18 per point at the 11 month window but you are also required to pay the dues on those which is $7/pt.  So in the end you will get about $10/pt to apply to the price you paid for the contract, so around $93/pt.



If the DVC websites are willing to rent/transfer for like $17?  How are some expecting to get above that?  Like I even saw a post asking for $19.  I thought, why wouldn't a renter be better off going through 1 of the big websites?


----------



## ScubaCat

eMoneyBug said:


> I thought, why wouldn't a renter be better off going through 1 of the big websites?



If you can get it.......


----------



## Tex-Mex Disney Fan

Tex-Mex Disney Fan---$96-$26915-250-SSR-Mar-0/18, 228/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 10/2 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Raven01

Y’all, ROFR is killing me.  I get it now.


----------



## Jheather77

Raven01 said:


> Y’all, ROFR is killing me.  I get it now.



Ugh... me too!


----------



## Tex-Mex Disney Fan

Raven01 said:


> Y’all, ROFR is killing me.  I get it now.


Yeah, I see that now and I just had my contract forwarded Oct 2.  Been looking at the trends for Disney buybacks and am crossing fingers and lighting candles.


----------



## ScubaCat

superdiz said:


> As an owner, these people annoy me because they clog up a reservation that should be any of ours to actually use.
> 
> We call these people scumbags in our house.



Easy solution :  book your room first


----------



## tnicks

Raven01 said:


> Y’all, ROFR is killing me.  I get it now.


LOL didn't even make it 24hr did you? I've been so caught up in it I think my wife is already sick of Disney.


----------



## Raven01

tnicks said:


> LOL didn't even make it 24hr did you? I've been so caught up in it I think my wife is already sick of Disney.




Guilty .

My stress level is beyond high and only rising.  DVC is my happy place at the moment .


----------



## wideboty2000

superdiz said:


> Yinn - in your case, no. That’s a coveted week and your only option for renting.
> 
> I’m referring to a renter on **********s who booked a popular week in December two years ago and tried to rent it to me for over $19pp. She didn’t own fixed week, saw her talking on the DVC owner threads about how she makes profit off of her DVC every year.
> 
> That’s not what it’s for and those are the weeks we like to go, so, I will just have to beat her to the rooms we want.
> 
> It’s unfortunate that I have to do that. I do not like those who misuse things. Ruins it for the rest of us.
> 
> I also don't like that I will have to walk a reservation. If people used it the way it was supposed to be used, no one would have to waste time with that nonsense.


Seriously? Who cares? Boo-hoo...you know how many DVC memberships there are at each resort?!  You can do whatever the hell you want with it....


----------



## superdiz

wideboty2000 said:


> Seriously? Who cares? Boo-hoo...you know how many DVC memberships there are at each resort?!  You can do whatever the hell you want with it....



I just don’t like greedy people.  Talk to me when you see the week you couldn’t get listed for rent. My opinion.

Scummy. Equivalent of the jerk who buys the coveted Christmas toy with no intention of using it and selling it for more $ to desperate parents. 

Perhaps this is you and I’ve hit a nerve?


----------



## eMoneyBug

My Aulani contract, it's been 2 weeks, but I didn't know it was a 2 step process.  Neub 



*ROFR Has Started*​


Hello eMoneyBug
The purpose of this email is to keep you updated through the buying process.  ROFR is a two-step process. We are emailing today to let you know that you've made it through step one and your contract is now headed to committee, where they determine which contracts they want to purchase.
We will let you know as soon as we hear from them. 
Please call or email with any questions.


----------



## kboo

tnicks said:


> I agree, that would be annoying. I just think realistically, those rooms are hard to acquire, so odds are the people looking to strictly score them for renting are far outweighed by the people who actually want to stay there. So my guess is that it would be really difficult to pull that off consistently. Or I'm completely wrong and people do this all the time and that stinks.



Not commenting on the original situation of someone who was bragging on social media that they were making money renting out spec reservations, but if I had booked a VGF standard studio over Xmas and then suddenly found out I couldn't go, I would probably be trying to rent that reservation out as is rather than canceling and trying to rent out the points to any number of renters.



eMoneyBug said:


> My Aulani contract, it's been 2 weeks, but I didn't know it was a 2 step process.  Neub
> 
> 
> ​
> *ROFR Has Started*​
> 
> 
> Hello eMoneyBug
> The purpose of this email is to keep you updated through the buying process.  ROFR is a two-step process. We are emailing today to let you know that you've made it through step one and your contract is now headed to committee, where they determine which contracts they want to purchase.
> We will let you know as soon as we hear from them.
> Please call or email with any questions.



Uh ... does that mean "Step 1" = "sent to Disney" ? Congratulations! You've survived step one!!!


----------



## emchen

Update:  International sellers finally completed signatures (two couples in Japan with joint ownership)!  Woot!

emchen---$95-$20805-200-SSR-Jun-0/18, 200/19, 200/20-International Seller- sent 8/9, closed 10/3


----------



## Yinn

kboo said:


> Uh ... does that mean "Step 1" = "sent to Disney" ? Congratulations! You've survived step one!!!



Everyone knows step 1 is admitting you have a problem.

Hi, my name is Yinn and I have ROFR anxiety.


----------



## Breesus

eMoneyBug said:


> Let us know if this sneaks through, good price for today's market.



Absolutely will. 2 weeks in and still no word yet. Went in with expectation it will not pass, but who knows.


----------



## striker1064

Speaking of the low PVB prices, I just got an offer of $115/pp for our 150 point contract we have listed. We didn't take it, but I'm sure they were simply trying to lowball several of the listings and see who would bite.

I'm quite curious how low PVB will slip, especially as a seller!


----------



## Yinn

striker1064 said:


> Speaking of the low PVB prices, I just got an offer of $115/pp for our 150 point contract we have listed. We didn't take it, but I'm sure they were simply trying to lowball several of the listings and see who would bite.
> 
> I'm quite curious how low PVB will slip, especially as a seller!



What do you have it listed at?

That’s about the lowest I’ve heard.


----------



## striker1064

Yinn said:


> What do you have it listed at?
> 
> That’s about the lowest I’ve heard.



It's listed at $144, I'm willing to negotiate but at $115 I think I'd pull it off the market and wait it out for a year or two. Especially considering how easily PVB rents.


----------



## Yinn

striker1064 said:


> It's listed at $144, I'm willing to negotiate but at $115 I think I'd pull it off the market and wait it out for a year or two. Especially considering how easily PVB rents.



I don’t blame you. I think $144 is on the higher end of asking, but heck at $115, I’d buy every PVB contract I can find considering SSR and OKW sometimes sells for that much.


----------



## pangyal

Updated the passes from September- working on the thread for the new quarter now, so please head on over there to post any further updates


----------



## Chuck S

A Reminder, these ROFR threads are for discussing ROFR, not discussing the pros and cons of renting DVC reservations.  Several posts have been deleted.


----------

